# Lace Party with TLL, May 31, 2015, Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Wool Festival and Morning Dove KAL



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
--------
Hi All!

Here we are with a new party to celebrate our multi-tasking abilities here. It was my privilege to represent you at the Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Wool Festival May 16th. It was held, for the 18th year, at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Lake Elmo, Minnesota. There was so much to see and only one day for me to be able to see it, so I raced through the grounds to see EVERYTHING!!! Here was the first of many views that I saw:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Many of us who participate in the Lace Party on a regular basis commented on the beauty of the Morning Dove Shawlette ( http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette ) when the link was posted a while back by our own pattern super sleuth, jscaplen. I offered to host a KAL at that time because of the large interest.

Here is a description from the designer, Pam Jemelian, who also designed the Random Monet Shawlette that we knitted together in July 2014.

"The Morning Dove Shawlette is a deep crescent shape that is knit from the bottom up. The border is worked in Russian Flourish Lace, and the body features a subtle Japanese Cable and Lace midsection that is flanked on either side with stockinette stitch. The crescent shape is achieved through the use of short rows. It is worked in fingering weight yarn, although it would also work well in sport or DK weight. I knit it in Madelinetoshs Tosh Merino Light in fingering weight in the shade of Mourning Dove. The skein had 420 yards on it, and I used almost all of it. Lightweight and very wearable, it is sort of a hybrid between a small shawlette and a scarf. After blocking, it measures 13 inches at the center, deepest point, and is five and a half feet end to end. Full written instructions, row counts, and charts are included in the pattern."

Please feel free to join us. Some have cast on already. Others have not. Some, we won't mention any names, MissMelba  , have jumped ahead and even given us some valuable notes about the project already and the challenge of knitting in the back of both knit and purl stitches. Here are Melanie's observations so far:

"I am using a US 3 which is working out well. The other stitches are fine. The ptbl columns are all twisted stitches (ktbl and ptbl, no resting rows) so it's a tight column anyways. Thanks for the suggestion though. 
Just a bit of info as I seem to be the 'test' knitter for our upcoming KAL. I have completed one vertical repeat and have started on the second (of four) for the Morning Dove. The border pattern is sort of like doing ribbing in that you alternate between knits and purls. But there are a lot of tbl's, both knit and purl so splitty yarn might not be a good choice. Ptbl is tight for me. I am using what I think might be sport weight even though the band says sock weight. I am thinking to cast on a few stitches of something else and see how this pattern looks without all the twisted stitches (just curious). Mind you I will not cast on anywhere near 289 stitches for this test, lol. The test will be swatch sized. Maybe this weekend if I have some extra time (now, where did I put that extra time??). The repeat is easily memorized for each row but since you are moving your yarn back and forth might it not be a good TV project. Then again, some of you can knit in your sleep so disregard.  "

Thank you, Melanie, for sharing your experience. We appreciate you. :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I am here to join in. I am still working on various projects...also moving my craft room....wow, what a job, but I will have more room for everything. Wish me luck.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

These are the few notes I have jotted down on my pattern:

I did the knitted cast on (kept it l-o-o-s-e  ) of 289 stitches, *plus 2 more* for a purl-wise slip stitch at the beginning of the row and an extra knit stitch at the end of the row for a nice, smooth finished side edge. (The designer suggests the Lace Cast On Technique and offers a YouTube video link: 



 ).

I am using Poems Socks Yarn (75% super wash wool, 25% nylon) on US 3/3.25mm, 48 inch/120 cm circular needle. Under the Gauge section of the pattern, the designer notes that we "may like the look of the border lace better using a bigger sized needle. Keep in mind that this will use up more yarn." I have two ball of 459 yards/420 meters of color #952, Lot #S1474. It is a variegated yarn with long color changes from very light to very dark blues. I am hoping this will really show off those beautiful cables in the lace edge. 

The pattern calls for 2 place markers. I have used 13, one at each pattern repeat.

For those of you joining this KAL, Happy Knitting!!!

For those of you with other projects you are working on and you are not able to join us, we hope you will follow along and Happy Knitting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I am here to join in. I am still working on various projects...also moving my craft room....wow, what a job, but I will have more room for everything. Wish me luck.


That will be so nice when you are done. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Toni, for hosting this lace party and this project. I've cast on and knit the garter rows. I'm knitting this using ChiaoGoo size US 3 (3.75mm), 32" needles. The yarn I'm using is Dream in Color Smooshy sock yarn in the Some Summer Sky colorway (100% Australian merino wool superwash), 4 oz., 450 yards. It's a variegated hand-dyed yarn with subtle color changes. I, too, will be using stitch markers between the pattern repeats. Will save my sanity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I am here to join in. I am still working on various projects...also moving my craft room....wow, what a job, but I will have more room for everything. Wish me luck.


I know what a job it is to do this move/reorganization, but what a gift to be able to have the time and space to get this done. May the goddess shine on you with success.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni, for hosting this lace party and this project. I've cast on and knit the garter rows. I'm knitting this using ChiaoGoo size US 3 (3.75mm), 32" needles. The yarn I'm using is Dream in Color Smooshy sock yarn in the Some Summer Sky colorway (100% Australian merino wool superwash), 4 oz., 450 yards. It's a variegated hand-dyed yarn with subtle color changes. I, too, will be using stitch markers between the pattern repeats. Will save my sanity.


Your yarn color sounds so pretty, Pam. All of those stitch markers have already done wonders in saving my sanity. I am so glad to have discovered the wonders of SMs!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chiming in to mark my place and get notifications.  I will not be joining in with Mourning Dove, although it is a beauty.  I've got too many projects on my needles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your yarn color sounds so pretty, Pam. All of those stitch markers have already done wonders in saving my sanity. I am so glad to have discovered the wonders of SMs!!!  Enjoy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of my progress so far. This is after one vertical repeat. The tbl stitches make nice little cables. Maybe not the best yarn for the project but it is working up well. The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Toni, thanks for the start for this lace party. I love the Morning Dove shawl but I don't know if I will be knitting it with you guys. I just don't have all the time I need to do everything I want to do. But who knows, I am indecisive and may decide to cast on just so I can have another WIP. &#128517;


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Here is a picture of my progress so far. This is after one vertical repeat. The tbl stitches make nice little cables. Maybe not the best yarn for the project but it is working up well. The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


Mel, is that DK weight you are using? If I cast on it will most likely be with DK, maybe the long color changing JoJoLand Rythm.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


I forgot to mention, the guy on the end is showing his prosthesis. 😊 it's really great what you do Mel.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was one who casted on early.. I am at row 4 of the edge pattern.. I am using 2 strands of #10 crochet thread in a light blue. Thanks Melanie for showing us what one repeat looks like.. I may of gotten off a little with my ribbing.. I hope not but its so big I can't tell.. and if they are all correct from now on I'll be happy..LOL I am also putting markers after each pattern repeat!! I does help keep track.. also the pattern is very easily memorized.. so even though the chart looks daunting it is really a easy one!!

It took me a half an hour to do one row.. I can probably get 2 rows a day done.. but I don't have time for more.. plus its hard on my hands.. there is very little give to the crochet thread.. that being said I love it!! it is just what I was looking for and once soaked and blocked it will be wonderful.. 

Toni thanks for getting us started.. it is a very pretty shawl!! I look forward to seeing what everyones looks like


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, thanks for the start for this lace party. I love the Morning Dove shawl but I don't know if I will be knitting it with you guys. I just don't have all the time I need to do everything I want to do. But who knows, I am indecisive and may decide to cast on just so I can have another WIP. 😅


Thanks, Chris! It took me a while to get to it today, but we are off and running/knitting. 

If the knitting jitters get to you bad enough, we will be glad to have you cast on.  Maybe Jane can do another UFO challenge so we can work on catching up again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Would love to do this pattern with you, but fear getting distracted from other things that have priority. Will enjoy watching everyone else's progress, though.

Ronie--that sounds interesting working in double strand crochet thread. I thought of it being an interesting scarf in lighter weight yarn. 

Melanie--another great ride by you. Love the photo. Chris is definitely seeing thru the eye of the needle and spotting the prothesis. Have to admire the strength of character of these people who are shining thru despite their infirmities.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Would love to do this pattern with you, but fear getting distracted from other things that have priority. Will enjoy watching everyone else's progress, though.
> 
> Ronie--that sounds interesting working in double strand crochet thread. I thought of it being an interesting scarf in lighter weight yarn.
> 
> Melanie--another great ride by you. Love the photo. Chris is definitely seeing thru the eye of the needle and spotting the prothesis. Have to admire the strength of character of these people who are shining thru despite their infirmities.


We will appreciate your support, Tanya. 

The double crochet thread sounds like it will make a delicate and light weight scarf/shawl. I am looking forward to photos. 

Thanks for all you do to help others, Melanie! It is so great what people can make up their minds to do no matter what their circumstances. Thanks for the photo of the first repeat on the MD. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> We will appreciate your support, Tanya.
> 
> The double crochet thread sounds like it will make a delicate and light weight scarf/shawl. I am looking forward to photos.
> 
> Thanks for all you do to help others, Melanie! It is so great what people can make up their minds to do no matter what their circumstances. Thanks for the photo of the first repeat on the MD. :thumbup:


Thank you from me, too, Melanie, on the ride. I, too, appreciate you posting a photo of the the project through the first repeat. I like the look of your yarn, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni for hosting. I have been looking forward to knitting this. I have knitted the first repeat and 2 rows of the second. It isn't as tricky as I thought. I am using Posh Yarns Gretchen sock weight in The Stars, Blue Shiver in the Distance. I will post a photo later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I love your bike buddies photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is coffee time but we have had a small trauma. One of DHs hives has been knocked over he thinks by a fox. We are due a storm later so he has managed to pick it up and weigh it down but the bees were not very pleased :roll: 
Any way here is my Morning Dove.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Have had no time to read anything yet - just making sure that I am in the loop. I did notice my name in Toni's message, though (funny how that jumps ut t you) & fgured that I had better live up to my sobriquet...

I thought that I had this one but dont see it in my files. Perhaps I am thinking of Revontuli - which this seems to be named/modeled after.
Crovontuli by Anja Krebber 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crovontuli

Lacy Feather and Fan Pattern by A. Westbrook 
Another one that looks like its knit counterpart (or Old Shale) - more delicate looking than crochet usually is.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-feather-and-fan-pattern

Rippled Wrap by Cheri McEwen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rippled-wrap

The June RMT is posted:
http://thedomesticdash.com/june-rmt/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, Lovely start. I love the color of your yarn.

I love the pictures of your biking adventures, Melanie. Thanks for all that you do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. The colour has an iridescence to it that the photo only does show partially.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

okay, this is off the subject...but not really. I am looking for removable highlighter tape that can be used for charts. I have found 1/2 inch wide tape at several places, Webs, Office Depot, Staples, Walmart.

Has anyone used this and does it work?
Is there a more narrow size (like 1/4 in or 3/8 in) (sorry don't have the mm equivalent)

Take care, the Morning dove pattern is wonderful...but I have sworn (now how many times have I done this) ...that I won't buy anymore pattern or...oooh hate to say this...or yarn..but if you saw my stash, you might understand...

but anyway, let me know about the tape. My magnetic boards are too heavy to carry and I want this method for on-the-go projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Here was the first of many views that I saw:


Thank you for representing us. 
Looks interesting.
Since you asked about Tango in the last thread ...
My neighbour's are gone to Greece for a holiday & I was just over checking the garden - stealing strawberries & lettuce. When I headed up to the top of the garden toward the house, Tango came bounding up past me & then turned with his familiar saucy expression. Made me feel so much better. I wish that I had had my camera to share it with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Some have cast on already. Others have not....


I am part of the "not" group at the moment. I hope to catch up when I get back home.
I love what I have seen so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Here is a picture of my progress so far.


Looking good!


> The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


Way to go, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...here is my Morning Dove.


Looking very Posh!
I hope the bees are okay & that you can solve the fox problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...the Morning dove pattern is wonderful...but I have sworn ...that I won't buy anymore pattern...


This was free when it as first released. I almost always snap them up - decisions on knitting can be made later.
I try to remember to indicate that there is a time limit so people can take advantage of it. Too bad you weren't able to get it when it was free. Next time. 

Sorry, can't help abut the tape.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, is that DK weight you are using? If I cast on it will most likely be with DK, maybe the long color changing JoJoLand Rythm.


Per the ball band it is sock yarn, but I think it's more like sport weight. Periwinkle Sheep Watercolors Sock Yarn, color Memories of Summer, 80% superwash merino, 20% nylon. Per Ravelry this is from their older yarn and was not as tightly spun as the newer stock, hence it feels more like sport weight. I am using US 3 needles. The yarn is gift yarn from a swap.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off this week Toni. The festival looks like it was held in quite a large indoor space. 
I started the Morning Dove, but do not like the yarn I chose, sooo will start again, even though the cast on was not too much fun!

Love the starts shown so far and Melanie, great picture of the people on your ride! So wonderful that you do that.

Norma, hope the bees are okay. That must have been a scare. 

Jane, glad to hear Tango was his perky self!

DFL, I have not seen thinner tape than the 1/4 inch.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I am here to join in. I am still working on various projects...also moving my craft room....wow, what a job, but I will have more room for everything. Wish me luck.


Yes, it is a big job, but you will love it when you are done! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Many of us who participate in the Lace Party on a regular basis commented on the beauty of the Morning Dove Shawlette ( http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette ) when the link was posted a while back by our own pattern super sleuth, jscaplen. I offered to host a KAL at that time because of the large interest.


Having to sit this one out, but will be with you to cheer you all on!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Here is a picture of my progress so far. This is after one vertical repeat. The tbl stitches make nice little cables. Maybe not the best yarn for the project but it is working up well. The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


Looks like a great fun ride! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is coffee time but we have had a small trauma. One of DHs hives has been knocked over he thinks by a fox. We are due a storm later so he has managed to pick it up and weigh it down but the bees were not very pleased :roll:
> Any way here is my Morning Dove.


Pretty color and the stitch detail is awesome in this yarn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Chris, Toni, MissPam, Tanya, Norma, Bev, Jane, Caryn, and Elizabeth. They are quite inspiring. Their attitude is amazing.

Love the color of your MD Norma. I am partial to blues  And a nice yarn bowl. Good luck with the bees, they are rather nice insects. Fresh honey off the comb, yum.

Woo Woo!! So good to hear Tango was frolicking. 

DFL, I would imagine tape smaller than 1/4" would be too fragile for repeated removal / replacement. I use regular post-it notes and just move them each row. By the way, thanks for teaching charts, I love them now. 

I imagine that your crochet thread MD will be wonderful Ronie. You will have such great stitch definition. Can't wait for a photo. I am taking about 30 to 40 minutes a row right now. Agree the pattern is easy to memorize but with all the back and forth with the yarn I opt not to read at the same time else I may have some extra YO's.

I did a swatch (yes a swatch) of one repeat of the MD border pattern but did not do the tbl, just knit the front loops. This created 1x1 ribbing. I like the twisted stitches (tbl's) much better, they look like tiny cables. I don't think the pattern will show up with plain ribbing, needs that twist. Sorry I did not take a photo, I should have, and then put a circle with a line across it over it for the 'no' example


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Having to sit this one out, but will be with you to cheer you all on!


Glad to have your company, just the same.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lacy Feather and Fan Pattern by A. Westbrook
> Another one that looks like its knit counterpart (or Old Shale) - more delicate looking than crochet usually is.


Thanks, Jane! I have never seen F&F in crochet. I want to swatch this to see how it is done.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Melba said:

DFL, I would imagine tape smaller than 1/4" would be too fragile for repeated removal / replacement. I use regular post-it notes and just move them each row. By the way, thanks for teaching charts, I love them now. 

You know that is a good point. The least expensive and easiest for me to purchase is from Walmart...buy on line and pick up in the store...so I think I will get the 1/2 inch. I found 1/6th inch, but that is REALLY tiny...so I think I will stitch with the wider and put it above/below the line.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> okay, this is off the subject...but not really. I am looking for removable highlighter tape that can be used for charts. I have found 1/2 inch wide tape at several places, Webs, Office Depot, Staples, Walmart.
> 
> Has anyone used this and does it work?
> Is there a more narrow size (like 1/4 in or 3/8 in) (sorry don't have the mm equivalent).


I am looking at mine now. It is called Correction and Cover-Up Tape and is by Post-It/3M and is 1/3 inches wide and comes in a 700 inch container. It is secure but removeable. Package says it covers two lines of type. It is not transparent, though, but covers up the line completely, so may not be what you are looking for. I have used it and it works fine, though it is better on laser printed pages than inkjet printed pages where it tends to lift off the ink on occasion. I got mine at Office Depot.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is coffee time but we have had a small trauma. One of DHs hives has been knocked over he thinks by a fox. We are due a storm later so he has managed to pick it up and weigh it down but the bees were not very pleased :roll:
> Any way here is my Morning Dove.


Norma - that looks good and it's a beautiful color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> okay, this is off the subject...but not really. I am looking for removable highlighter tape that can be used for charts. I have found 1/2 inch wide tape at several places, Webs, Office Depot, Staples, Walmart.
> 
> Has anyone used this and does it work?
> Is there a more narrow size (like 1/4 in or 3/8 in) (sorry don't have the mm equivalent)
> ...


DFL - I have the tape and have used it and it works great. I have the 1/2 inch but haven't seen any narrower.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the progress photo, Norma. It is looking really good!

How long does it take the bees to settle down after a trauma like that? Not too long, I hope.

Thanks again for the patterns, Jane.  Did you do the May RMT? March was the last one that I did. I really liked it.  I am so glad to hear that Tango is feeling sassy. :thumbup:

Elizabeth, we will greatly appreciate your support on this project. All of the tbl could be really hard on your wrist. :?

DFL, I have used the correction tape, but not at all familiar with the highlighter tapes. Sorry, no help here.

Everyone seems to be flying through their rows. It took me forever (it felt like) to finish row 2 last night. My brain treated reading the chart from left to right like it was a complete different language. I had to count the number of the stitch that I was doing. - I numbered them from right to left, sts 1 - 24. So I was counting backwards to keep track of where I was. It was going much more quickly by the end of the row.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! We woke up to rain! YAY!!! even though I didn't get the plants or gardening done like I wanted to it is still good to see some moisture, we sure need it.. 

Melanie and Norma your start is looking great.. and Melanie your right the crochet thread is giving a beautiful definition to the pattern  now I am itching to get at it!! LOL 

DFL I have a order ready to process with Knit Picks.. it is the only place I have seen the highlighter tape.. but I need some.. I have 3 charted patterns I am doing at the same time and have to constantly move my pages.. I think it is a disaster waiting to happen.. either way it is 1/2 inch. I have not been able to find it anywhere... so Knit Picks is my only option.. I wonder if amazon has it?? I will still use it above my working line so the width won't be a problem.. I tried painters tape one time and it ripped my pattern.. must of gotten the good stuff..LOL

I see where the yarn I just ordered from craftsy is on sale even more now!! maybe I'll get 2 gift cards. One for craftsy and one for knit picks.. LOL anyway at $5.40 a skein I can't see myself passing this up!! I am sure I will need more because the Fuchsia Flowers takes a lot of yarn.. I am sure my 2 skeins is not enough .. I'm glad I looked into this.. 

Jane what a difference between the yardage on the crochet ripple cape and the knitted one!! both are very pretty..  I am glad that Tango is acting like his old self again 

I am wondering.. has anyone else gotten a notice about a free upgrade to windows 10?? I noticed a new icon on my task bar and that is what it is saying.. I think I should call my computer geek and see what he has to say... not that I want to up grade but if they are offering it for free it might just be worth it.. or needed in the future for some unknown reason.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the progress photo, Norma. It is looking really good!
> 
> How long does it take the bees to settle down after a trauma like that? Not too long, I hope.
> 
> ...


Toni that is how I worked my return rows too. I had to number them.. then I count count count!!! I numbered 1-25 on the knit row and 1-24 on the return row. Now as long as I am looking at the right row of numbers I am good LOL. I used a bright pink highlighter on the Purl stitch's so I could easily see what to do... I get so confused when the same symbol is used for different stitches.. the highlighter made it easier for me.. I have to say rows 3 and 4 went much quicker than rows 1 and 2 did... it is quite fun once you get going.. and there is a rhythm to it that is nice too...

I am doing the Money chart too.. DFL you have another winner here.. it is so much fun to knit and the lace weight yarn is really looking great with this.. I am just doing one repeat (whole chart) and it will make a beautiful scarf.. the chart is also easily memorized with checking to make sure I am in the right place.. I'll take pictures later in the week when I have more to show.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here clips from the opening page to the Shepherd's Harvest program:

"It's an ancient story.

The relationship between sheep and Humankind is one of the oldest on record. It began more than ten thousand years ago in the hills of Persia and continues its journey today on our prairies, plains and valleys. Here in the Midwest, our shepherds spin forward timeless traditions and wind them into our unique history, culture and locale.

Each year in May, these keepers of craft come....to share their passion, skill and artistry...

Once a year, this festival provides an open window into the world of sheep, shepherds and all things wool.

This festival weaves the shepherds, the artists and the curious minded into one magical moment.....By their hands sheep are brought forth into the world, fleeces are shorn, dye pots are stirred, yarn is spun and magic is formed into the knitted, felted, hooked and woven elements of your life And like these unique fiber treasures, this festival is one-of-a-kind, each year different from the rest.

As you choose which items you'll take home from this year's concentration of riches, be sure to enjoy the timeless charm of this once-a year gem and determine your own place in the story of the wool bearers.

Enjoy the show"

With an intro like that, how could I not be intrigued?!

There were three barns of vendors of all things wool, one barn of demonstrations and fleece judging, two barns of sheep and alpacas, the outdoor arena, two buildings for classes, and an outdoor commons area for more demonstrations and the food vendors. It was a happening place.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DH has just checked on the hive. The bees have settled down. A few are flying even though the storm has hit. They really need waterproofs and wellington boots as it howling with a gale and pouring with rain. He has made sure it will stay upright. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that sounds a real come hither intro. Wonderful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DH has just checked on the hive. The bees have settled down. A few are flying even though the storm has hit. They really need waterproofs and wellington boots as it howling with a gale and pouring with rain. He has made sure it will stay upright. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Toni, I hope you were able to take some seminars at the festival. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Toni, I hope you were able to take some seminars at the festival. Sounds like a great time.


I was not. Our girls ended up coming home that same weekend. I didn't have a wheel at the time of registration. So, I asked LOTS of questions to different wonderful people while I was there. I will share that on an other posting.  I would really like to take a class next year. Now, that I have an idea of what this is all about.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni that is how I worked my return rows too. I had to number them.. then I count count count!!! I numbered 1-25 on the knit row and 1-24 on the return row. Now as long as I am looking at the right row of numbers I am good LOL. I used a bright pink highlighter on the Purl stitch's so I could easily see what to do... I get so confused when the same symbol is used for different stitches.. the highlighter made it easier for me.. I have to say rows 3 and 4 went much quicker than rows 1 and 2 did... it is quite fun once you get going.. and there is a rhythm to it that is nice too...


Those are very encouraging words, Ronie! Thank you!!!



> I am doing the Money chart too.. DFL you have another winner here.. it is so much fun to knit and the lace weight yarn is really looking great with this.. I am just doing one repeat (whole chart) and it will make a beautiful scarf.. the chart is also easily memorized with checking to make sure I am in the right place.. I'll take pictures later in the week when I have more to show.


It sounds like it will be really pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that sounds a real come hither intro. Wonderful!


Wasn't it? 

I am glad to hear the bees are doing well. What a relief that must be for you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH has just checked on the hive. The bees have settled down. A few are flying even though the storm has hit. They really need waterproofs and wellington boots as it howling with a gale and pouring with rain. He has made sure it will stay upright. :thumbup:


That is great news!! what a visual of them in the rain gear ...

Toni thanks for the information and it looks like you did good with your purchase.. did you buy the shawl too or is that one of yours  very pretty pink.. it reminds me of the pink in your Madryn  I have never been to a wool festival.. I am sure the classes would of been lots of fun... maybe next year


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> I was not. Our girls ended up coming home that same weekend. I didn't have a wheel at the time of registration. So, I asked LOTS of questions to different wonderful people while I was there. I will share that on an other posting.  I would really like to take a class next year. Now, that I have an idea of what this is all about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Elizabeth, we will greatly appreciate your support on this project. All of the tbl could be really hard on your wrist. :?


WooHoo! Y'all can do it! (Yes, tbl would be really bad for my wrist.)


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie, here is a link to the topic I started on the Main Menu today...found lots of information on diff. types. Walmart, Staples, Webs, etc. Maybe you will find more options here if you need them.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340801-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

According to Earth Sky News Oregon just had a five point something earthquake- hope you are all ok Ronie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing but pictures look yellow like a yellow filter was used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing but pictures look yellow like a yellow filter was used.


Looking good, even if the yellow is accentuated!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing but pictures look yellow like a yellow filter was used.


Strawberry Fields is absolutely beautiful and Summer Spirits is looking good!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, even if the yellow is accentuated!


Thank you. I see the color is even different in sunlight. The 2 pictures of Strawberry Fields were taken within a few minutes and in the same sun exposure.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is great news!! what a visual of them in the rain gear ...
> 
> Toni thanks for the information and it looks like you did good with your purchase.. did you buy the shawl too or is that one of yours  very pretty pink.. it reminds me of the pink in your Madryn  I have never been to a wool festival.. I am sure the classes would of been lots of fun... maybe next year


You are welcome! That is my Madryn. You are good!!! When I was going through the barns looking at all of the pretty fibers and colors, I was sooooo tempted!!! But I just could not rationalize those purchases when I knew that I had so much fiber available to me for free at home. (When I get all of the right pieces of equipment gathered, I am going to have to wash and spin like crazy.  )

Here is just a sampling of what I saw:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> WooHoo! Y'all can do it! (Yes, tbl would be really bad for my wrist.)


I love your acrobatic sheep. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome! That is my Madryn. You are good!!! When I was going through the barns looking at all of the pretty fibers and colors, I was sooooo tempted!!! But I just could not rationalize those purchases when I knew that I had so much fiber available to me for free at home. (When I get all of the right pieces of equipment gathered, I am going to have to wash and spin like crazy.  )
> 
> Here is just a sampling of what I saw:


Yummy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Strawberry Fields is absolutely beautiful and Summer Spirits is looking good!


I totally agree, Tricia! They are beautiful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yummy!


Oh, my gosh! Was it ever!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Both looking good Tricia.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome! That is my Madryn. You are good!!! When I was going through the barns looking at all of the pretty fibers and colors, I was sooooo tempted!!! But I just could not rationalize those purchases when I knew that I had so much fiber available to me for free at home. (When I get all of the right pieces of equipment gathered, I am going to have to wash and spin like crazy.  )
> 
> Here is just a sampling of what I saw:


Yummy!!!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing but pictures look yellow like a yellow filter was used.


Two wonderful bits of awesomeness!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> You are welcome! That is my Madryn. You are good!!! When I was going through the barns looking at all of the pretty fibers and colors, I was sooooo tempted!!! But I just could not rationalize those purchases when I knew that I had so much fiber available to me for free at home. (When I get all of the right pieces of equipment gathered, I am going to have to wash and spin like crazy.  )
> 
> Here is just a sampling of what I saw:


_ Swoon!_


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I love your acrobatic sheep. :thumbup:


Working hard to cheer you on! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> WooHoo! Y'all can do it! (Yes, tbl would be really bad for my wrist.)


Elizabeth--Sitting here looking at the plantain in a bowl on my kitchen counter, realized that this would be good for your sprained wrist. Plantain is growing all over the place now and you can look for some. It is such a common weed on lawns and in gardens, for example. Pick a bunch of it--about a quarts worth. Cut the plantain or beat it to macerate and break open the cells of the leaf and put into a very large bowl or roasting pan. You want something big enough to get your wrists into. Pour boiling water over the leaves and cover and let steep. In essence you are making a big tea bath. When the tea has steeped at least 20-30" and has cooled off enough to tolerate, put your wrist(s) into the bath and let them soak for 20" or so. You can repeat this 2 or 3x/day. I have found this very helpful for sprains. And the price is right, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--your Strawberry Fields and Spring Fling have such beautiful colors. Don't you love how colors are so responsive to light?

Norma--glad you were able to get your bees back in order. Can't lose any of these precious creatures.

Poured all last nite and everything so wet and COLD!! Can't believe I am sitting here in sweats again. My baby lettuce volunteers will be happy as will the garlic and shallots. And the tomatoes will like the overcast but not the cold temps. Hope they will be okay. May need some Aconite to get over it.

Can someone send me the link to the Money Chart pattern? Forgot to book mark it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is some gorgeous knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, all that yarn looks a feast :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Strawberry Fields is absolutely beautiful and Summer Spirits is looking good!


Both are stunning!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am late getting into this thread, as I didn't realize it had started. As of now I am not planning on joining in this KAL. With being away last week I got behind on the KALs I was already in and have just started a new test knit for Dee, that I need to concentrate on for now. Maybe later.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Chiming in to mark my place and get notifications.  I will not be joining in with Mourning Dove, although it is a beauty.  I've got too many projects on my needles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Melanie. Thanks for posting the bike ride pic too.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Here is a picture of my progress so far. This is after one vertical repeat. The tbl stitches make nice little cables. Maybe not the best yarn for the project but it is working up well. The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I haven't finished May yet, so don't know whether to at least start on this and try and catch up gradually on the last week's clues for May.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The June RMT is posted:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/june-rmt/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I use it and really like it. I never use the magnetic boards any more as it is so easy It lasts fairly well, but after a while the colour fades and sometimes it tears when you take it off, but I have been able to use just one strip for a whole shawl pattern. I got mine online as I hadn't been able to find it locally even at the stores you list, but this was last year. Everyone thought I was crazy when I tried to describe it. I have the 1/2 inch size. I thought I had had one which was a little smaller that was given me by a teacher friend. Teachers' supply stores are supposed to carry it.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> okay, this is off the subject...but not really. I am looking for removable highlighter tape that can be used for charts. I have found 1/2 inch wide tape at several places, Webs, Office Depot, Staples, Walmart.
> 
> Has anyone used this and does it work?
> Is there a more narrow size (like 1/4 in or 3/8 in) (sorry don't have the mm equivalent)
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia;, those both look good.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing but pictures look yellow like a yellow filter was used.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL, I do use the highlighter tape sometimes, sometimes work right off my tablet and sometimes use the home made magnet board - especially for that darn chart for the Seabird MKAL. It is huge. BTW, I have now completed up to row 16 on that one, but tonight will be devoted to the Spring Fling. 

Ros, sorry about the bees but so glad that DH was able to secure the hive against the storm. you are too funny, they should have on their Wellingtons. hahaha Your Morninig Dove start is looking good. 

If I keep starting projects like this I will need to be ordering the extra set of needles that I keep promising myself. 

Toni, we love seeing all those pictures of the yarn. I drool over every email that I receive for yarn.....but fight with myself and then finally delete the emails.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane...Did you do the May RMT?


I did April - really liked it.
I just never had time to do May - but I think that this is what I will knit on the way home.


> I am so glad to hear that Tango is feeling sassy.


Thanks - me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane what a difference between the yardage on the crochet ripple cape and the knitted one!!


I didn't have time to check it but I have heard that the same thing done in crochet can take 3 times as much yarn.


> I am glad that Tango is acting like his old self again


I don't want to be traveling with him if he is ill. So I hope that he stays perky.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, what lovely shawls. Strawberry Fields turned out great. Still loving you Spring Fling.

Thanks, Toni, for the pictures of the Festival and the come hither speech. 

Tanya,
Yet another thing to use plantain for. I will remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think we are all hoping Tango stays well enough to travel happily, this time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, what lovely shawls. Strawberry Fields turned out great. Still loving you Spring Fling.
> 
> Thanks, Toni, for the pictures of the Festival and the come hither speech.
> 
> ...


I was remembering a serious injury on a job where the other end of a 12 ft sheet of drywall was let go right down across my toes. Toes, especially the big one, swelled massively and turned purple almost instantly. Got home and took of sneaker and it was frightening to look at. Picked plantain an comfrey leaf and made a massive tea bath in a roasting pan. Soaked the feet for less than an hour and down came that swelling and the color lost its dramatic purple color. Was able to get shoes on the next day and work without much discomfort. Recalling that event, the drama of it all came back to me. And it definitely it plantain season now. Would be good to forage it and preserve it for healing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't want to be traveling with him if he is ill. So I hope that he stays perky.


hope Tango is well enough to travel. That must be such a stressful experience for him; he really needs to be in good health to withstand that stress.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> If I keep starting projects like this I will need to be ordering the extra set of needles that I keep promising myself.
> 
> Toni, we love seeing all those pictures of the yarn. I drool over every email that I receive for yarn.....but fight with myself and then finally delete the emails.


You go, girl!!!

I loved seeing all of that yarn also - and that was only the beginning!!! Eventually, I delete those tempting emails also.

Elizabeth, there will be more to swoon over later in our "tour".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing...


Both look great. Perfect colourway for Strawberry Fields. How big is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I just could not rationalize those purchases...


Still - great will power.
I'd be like a child in a candy shop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we are all hoping Tango stays well enough to travel happily, this time.


Thanks, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, all that yarn and you only purchased a circular needle. You are a stronger girl than I am.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Both look great. Perfect colourway for Strawberry Fields. How big is it?


I made the largest size and it measures 60" x 30" Each repeat added 9-10" to the width. It can be made in child, large, and extra large. Size will vary with the yarn and hook size. I used Caron Simply Soft and a J hook - 6 mm.

If you make this pattern, row 15 has the end of repeat in the wrong place. Keep track of the number of repeats or mark the center.

Glad you all like both shawls. If I make Strawberry Fields again I think I will use a finer yarn and more rows and repeats.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Still - great will power.
> I'd be like a child in a candy shop.


That is why I have not gone to Rhinebeck for a few years--way tooooooo tempting and very little resistance. Even with the small fiber fest in Hartford this Spring I got there for the last hour, visited with some KP people for most of it, and very quickly ran thru only one building of yarn that was already breaking down. And even still wound up spending money on a couple of skeins at discount. Am still drooling over some fabulously dyed and soft wool from a Boston fiber person and have her card tucked away. But it is truly a died-and-gone-to-heaven experience to be in the center of all these gorgeous and luxurious yarns and colors. Am still drooling over some incredibly dyed lace weight yarn from about 4 or 5 yrs ago that was custom colored just for the festival. Still recall the dyer had been a chemist and custom created all her colors and variegations and tonals and ombre's. Much safer they stay in memory.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"I'd be like a child in a candy shop."

"all that yarn and you only purchased a circular needle. You are a stronger girl than I am. "

Trust me, I wanted (badly!) one (or more) of each!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay,, both sleeves are done. Now to work out the raglan decreases for the yoke. Once the numbers are figured out, the knitting should go pretty well. But needed to order more yarn for the larger size. Am hoping the colors match and WEBS is selling this yarn as a closeout now. Keep fingers and toes crossed that the yarn works out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't believe how cold it is now. Feet have been so cold all day despite socks. Put on heavy wool boot socks now and am trying to muster the energy to go out in the rain and bring in firewood. Can you believe starting a fire in June?????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yay,, both sleeves are done. Now to work out the raglan decreases for the yoke. Once the numbers are figured out, the knitting should go pretty well. But needed to order more yarn for the larger size. Am hoping the colors match and WEBS is selling this yarn as a closeout now. Keep fingers and toes crossed that the yarn works out.


 :thumbup:

Stay warm!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did spend more money than I would have at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival last month, for which I blame my DHL who was with me. If I had been on my own, I would have drooled and put it back, but he told me to go ahead, so what is a gal to do? I guess he knows I take my knitting seriously and it keeps me out of trouble. Also, this way, if he wants something, I can hardly raise any objections!i

Sue


TLL said:


> "I'd be like a child in a candy shop."
> 
> "all that yarn and you only purchased a circular needle. You are a stronger girl than I am. "
> 
> Trust me, I wanted (badly!) one (or more) of each!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Also, this way, if he wants something, I can hardly raise any objections! Sue


My DH has spent tons of money on vintage stereo equipment. I used to complain. Then I started knitting. Now when he asks, it's always, "of course, dear." After a bit of silence, "Now how much yarn is that worth?" We laugh about it. Now that I have something I lust for, I understand his feelings about stereos.  And speakers, and radios etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I did spend more money than I would have at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival last month, for which I blame my DHL who was with me. If I had been on my own, I would have drooled and put it back, but he told me to go ahead, so what is a gal to do? I guess he knows I take my knitting seriously and it keeps me out of trouble. Also, this way, if he wants something, I can hardly raise any objections!i
> 
> Sue


I am stumped, Sue what is a DHL?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My DH has spent tons of money on vintage stereo equipment. I used to complain. Then I started knitting. Now when he asks, it's always, "of course, dear." After a bit of silence, "Now how much yarn is that worth?" We laugh about it. Now that I have something I lust for, I understand his feelings about stereos.  And speakers, and radios etc.


It is good that you and Sue are with men who can understand your passion. Besides theirs is more costly it seems, so they are making out like bandits. But so nice that you can buy some of the nicer yarns. That is a small luxury in life.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Typo. Should be DH (hubby)

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am stumped, Sue what is a DHL?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Typo. Should be DH (hubby)
> 
> Sue


Ah, all is explained!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was at another Walmart today...and two plants --> Sage and a Serrano pepper cried to come home with me. Put them in Dad's basket and they're now quietly resting on the concrete with the other plants.



Ronie said:


> I am wondering.. has anyone else gotten a notice about a free upgrade to windows 10?? I noticed a new icon on my task bar and that is what it is saying.. I think I should call my computer geek and see what he has to say... not that I want to up grade but if they are offering it for free it might just be worth it.. or needed in the future for some unknown reason.. LOL


I'm well aware of the MS Windows 10...my problem is my connection speed. If someone is willing to download it onto a largish flash drive and send it to me...I will find my MS Windows 7 disk and update this computer.
Let me know if a flash drive or DVD is needed when you talk to your "Guru".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am stumped, Sue what is a DHL?


Haahahaha! I never noticed, Julie, till you pointed it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Haahahaha! I never noticed, Julie, till you pointed it out.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since it was obviously out of context...I didn't think it was the DHL shipping company (http://www.dhl.com/en.html )

I have about 85+ stitches to increase to midpoint on this blanket. It didn't hurt that 2 people were playing the piano at the Veteran's Hospital today. What is it about upbeat rhythm that inspires writing, hand crafts, etc? A good CD of Mannheim Steamroller does great at helping me type (when I needed it) reports.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> A good CD of Mannheim Steamroller does great at helping me type (when I needed it) reports.


You can't beat Manheim Steamroller!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good music is a wonderful inspiration. :thumbup: Thoughtful hubbies are pretty nice, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yay,, both sleeves are done. Now to work out the raglan decreases for the yoke. Once the numbers are figured out, the knitting should go pretty well. But needed to order more yarn for the larger size. Am hoping the colors match and WEBS is selling this yarn as a closeout now. Keep fingers and toes crossed that the yarn works out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished the latest Spring Fling clue with its short rows, eagerly awaiting the final Clue next week.



Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to Earth Sky News Oregon just had a five point something earthquake- hope you are all ok Ronie!


Thanks Julie ... They have been happening all around me for the last few days.. so far I have not felt one.. the last one was at 1pm pst and it was a 5.8 but it was also six miles out to sea!! I'm not sure if it was six miles deep or out I have to go on the website to see.. but it's been all the buzz around here.. I certainly do now want to start rocking and rolling..

that was great response to the Highlighter tape DFL.. I have checked the stores around here and none sell it.. but maybe in the fall they will... I will most likely order mine from knit pics.. A lot said they used painters tape.. I didn't have much luck with mine.. but then I put it on the paper and not the page protector. I could give that a try until I get a the highlighter.. I will get that done tonight


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest Spring Fling clue with its short rows, eagerly awaiting the final Clue next week.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue. Plan to work on mine tomorrow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is so pretty Sue!! no wonder your husband encourages you  ... Mine plays golf!! much more expensive than yarn for sure.. plus I get to sit next to him and knit all season long and we are still spending time together  a Win Win  he has never been upset with my yarn purchases either.. I think I am a bit more of a 'Miser' than he is.. 

Tanya I'd like to find some of that Plantain. I remember you talking about it awhile ago but never really knew what it looked like.. or if it even grows in my area.. and that is great news that the sweater is getting there.. I hope too that the yarn matches... it won't be real horrible though if its a tad off because the body is multi colored.. it could look planned with some carefully placed design elements 

Kaixixang that is great that they just happened to find their way into his cart  I do find I knit faster when the music is going ... I will have to find the time to talk to my guy about the windows download.. after so many glitches I am not sure I'd even want it.. part of what I read said it will need 3GB to install..

Well we are still raining and I am going to go put my feet up and do some knitting  take care all..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good to know- because 5.8 is starting to be significant, according to my daughter, who has come through all the Christchurch quakes, if it is a 4 they register it, but no longer panic.



Ronie said:


> Thanks Julie ... They have been happening all around me for the last few days.. so far I have not felt one.. the last one was at 1pm pst and it was a 5.8 but it was also six miles out to sea!! I'm not sure if it was six miles deep or out I have to go on the website to see.. but it's been all the buzz around here.. I certainly do now want to start rocking and rolling..
> 
> that was great response to the Highlighter tape DFL.. I have checked the stores around here and none sell it.. but maybe in the fall they will... I will most likely order mine from knit pics.. A lot said they used painters tape.. I didn't have much luck with mine.. but then I put it on the paper and not the page protector. I could give that a try until I get a the highlighter.. I will get that done tonight


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Melanie, I meant to thank you for swatching MD without the twists. That was very helpful. :thumbup:

Sue, that Spring Fling just gets prettier and prettier. 

Ronie, take care!!!

Tanya, I am so glad for you that your sleeves are working out now. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good to know- because 5.8 is starting to be significant, according to my daughter, who has come through all the Christchurch quakes, if it is a 4 they register it, but no longer panic.


That is scary. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is scary. You are all in my prayers.


The situation in Christchurch is that the aftershocks are now a lot fewer, and much further apart. But given the major one was in 2010 it is taking a long time to settle.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so glad your sweater is back on track and doing well.

Sue, love that Spring Fling. Lovely shawl-great stitching.

Wow, Julie, you mean they are still having aftershocks?!?! That is a long time for that. 

Tonight I spent time frogging my diadem project. Given the 'stickiness' of the yarn and the number of nupps, it will take some time to get it all frogged.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so glad your sweater is back on track and doing well.
> 
> Sue, love that Spring Fling. Lovely shawl-great stitching.
> 
> ...


Apparently it could go on for 10 or 15 years, and still be linked to the 2010 one!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently it could go on for 10 or 15 years, and still be linked to the 2010 one!


THAT is a long time, and a lot of ground that needs to resettle, I suppose. Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> THAT is a long time, and a lot of ground that needs to resettle, I suppose. Wow!


We do live on the conjunction of two Tectonic Plates- that is why we have our Alps- and apparently the fastest Alpine uplift that has been recorded- around 4 to 6 inches per annum.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yay,, both sleeves are done. Now to work out the raglan decreases for the yoke. Once the numbers are figured out, the knitting should go pretty well. But needed to order more yarn for the larger size. Am hoping the colors match and WEBS is selling this yarn as a closeout now. Keep fingers and toes crossed that the yarn works out.


I have everything crossed :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Spring Fling is lovely. The colour is wonderful and shows the pattern to perfection.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tonight I spent time frogging my diadem project. Given the 'stickiness' of the yarn and the number of nupps, it will take some time to get it all frogged.


Well done. That must have taken some patience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest Spring Fling clue ...


Gorgeous, Sue!
Did you drop the needle size for this section?
I only finished off clue 7 last night.
I doubt that I'll get _*any*_ knitting time in this evening. I might do the short rows on the train tomorrow - it is a little bulkier than I would normally work on while traveling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... They have been happening all around me for the last few days.. so far I have not felt one...


I sure hope that you don't, Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The situation in Christchurch is that the aftershocks are now a lot fewer, and much further apart. But given the major one was in 2010 it is taking a long time to settle.


My goodness - that is long time to be on edge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--that Serrano new you had a home for it. And sages so nice. I grow a Russian Sage for decoration and Pineapple sage for eating. It also has such beautiful red flowers.

Ronie--plantain around here has 2 kinds of leaves: needle like and round. Both plants grow the same and have the same distinctive rib patten which runs from the base of the leaf to the tip of the leaf. Will try to send pics tomorrow when I get up. It is way to early to be moving around but am having a sleepless nite. Just spent 3 hours knitting the sweater yoke and have decided I better try to get some sleep if I am to be functioning at all today.

New sweater yarn will get here by end of week according to WEBS so will work with what I have and hope the carry along thread will moot any difference in color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My goodness - that is long time to be on edge.


I understand it has led to a lot of family violence, marriage break-up and so-on. A lot of people have simply left, despite having little to no equity- because they just could not cope with the fear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I understand it has led to a lot of family violence, marriage break-up and so-on. A lot of people have simply left, despite having little to no equity- because they just could not cope with the fear.


That is so sad, Julie, but it makes so much sense. To have an earthquake where the literal foundations of your world moved. To not be able to trust the ground that you walk on would be a great stresser. I would be one of those who moved just to get away.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the wooly sheep pictures of the fair Toni as well as all those luscious looking fibers!

Tricia, the Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl turned out lovely and the summer Fling is looking so pretty. Nice job.

Tanya, sounds like things are coming together nicely for your sweater. Hope your yarn gets to you quickly and is the correct color match!

Sue, love seeing your Spring Fling progress. Sure looks pretty!

Glad you are not affected by the earthquake Ronie. Wow Julie, I never realized that about aftershocks - that they could go in for so many years!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> okay, this is off the subject...but not really. I am looking for removable highlighter tape that can be used for charts. I have found 1/2 inch wide tape at several places, Webs, Office Depot, Staples, Walmart.
> 
> Has anyone used this and does it work?
> Is there a more narrow size (like 1/4 in or 3/8 in) (sorry don't have the mm equivalent)
> ...


I use the half inch tape and find it invaluable. I haven't found aything narrower.

I'm partially caught up and glad to be with you. My Morning Dove is cast on and the first couple of rows done. Not using fancy yarn this time because the intended recipient will want practical and easy care. I'm using Stylecraft Life 4 ply which is 75% acrylic and 25% wool in a fern green. I've used it before and it knits up nicely.. I like the photos posted so far - love seeing how different the same project looks in different yarns.
Right, I'll go back now and read the last few pages.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, even if the yellow is accentuated!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--Sitting here looking at the plantain in a bowl on my kitchen counter, realized that this would be good for your sprained wrist. Plantain is growing all over the place now and you can look for some. It is such a common weed on lawns and in gardens, for example. Pick a bunch of it--about a quarts worth. Cut the plantain or beat it to macerate and break open the cells of the leaf and put into a very large bowl or roasting pan. You want something big enough to get your wrists into. Pour boiling water over the leaves and cover and let steep. In essence you are making a big tea bath. When the tea has steeped at least 20-30" and has cooled off enough to tolerate, put your wrist(s) into the bath and let them soak for 20" or so. You can repeat this 2 or 3x/day. I have found this very helpful for sprains. And the price is right, too.


Your plantain sounds like what we call comfrey over here. it was used often when i was a child for sprains. It can be used to make a very good liquid fertiliser for the garden too, I believe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev/Caryn/Toni/Norma--thank you for the energy for yarn and sweater success this time round. Sorry if I missed anyone, but thank you much, too.

Sue--your Spring Fling is excellent, as always with your work.

Ronie--the West Coast has always been a challenge for living with the earthquakes. I know many people take them in stride, but they are frightening as there is no control over them. Fracking is creating earthquakes in unusual places and I worry about the vibrations backing up to the west coast to create more extreme geological reactions. Do you have earthquake building requirements in your area? I know California does, but not familiar with the Oregon and Washington on this issue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good progress on your Spring Fling Sue.

Bummer that you have to frog Bev. Sticky yarns are really difficult to undo.

Glad you are making progress again on the sweater Tanya. Hope the new yarn is a match. If not, a design element is in order. Maybe some miter square accents.

Ronie, relieved that you were not affected by the earthquake.

I have finished the second vertical repeat on the MD.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest Spring Fling clue with its short rows, eagerly awaiting the final Clue next week.
> 
> Sue


It just gets prettier and prettier,Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> That is so sad, Julie, but it makes so much sense. To have an earthquake where the literal foundations of your world moved. To not be able to trust the ground that you walk on would be a great stresser. I would be one of those who moved just to get away.


Not a few of those who have stayed, are still waiting for Insurance settlements. My daughter is lucky, although a couple of blocks away to the west the shops were destroyed, and to the east are sink holes, they seem to be on stable ground, and mainly have lost only the chimney, and some glass and china. Insurance Premiums have sky rocketed over the whole country- basically the companies don't appreciate an event where they have to make such large payouts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love the wooly sheep pictures of the fair Toni as well as all those luscious looking fibers!
> 
> Tricia, the Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl turned out lovely and the summer Fling is looking so pretty. Nice job.
> 
> ...


I think part of Christchurch's problem is exacerbated by so much of the city being built on reclaimed swampland.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev/Caryn/Toni/Norma--thank you for the energy for yarn and sweater success this time round. Sorry if I missed anyone, but thank you much, too.
> 
> Sue--your Spring Fling is excellent, as always with your work.
> 
> Ronie--the West Coast has always been a challenge for living with the earthquakes. I know many people take them in stride, but they are frightening as there is no control over them. Fracking is creating earthquakes in unusual places and I worry about the vibrations backing up to the west coast to create more extreme geological reactions. Do you have earthquake building requirements in your area? I know California does, but not familiar with the Oregon and Washington on this issue.


That is a good question... I know I watched a program a few years ago about earthquakes in Oregon but I wasn't thinking about my area.. I know the bigger city's have safe building requirements in place.. My house might but the one we lived in before we moved was built in the 30's and did not.. mine was built in the late 70's and its possible.. 
The problem with California is that the Ocean has eaten away under the State.. so it could be a floating island if a big enough one hit!! like they have been predicting all of my life.. I remember when I lived there as a child and it got so bad that my Dad packed us up and we moved to Arizona.. that was 1969 and we had gone through the LA area at the same time Manson and his gang were terrorizing the area.. we didn't hear about the murders until we hit Phoenix and it was all over the news.. I remember Mom being very upset and we knew something big had happened... 
Your right Bev it is scary when the ground you depend on starts moving.. I lived in San Jose, Ca when I was in my 20's and we were having earthquakes all the time.. and when I moved back to Arizona the trailer I had would shake every time the air conditioner kicked on.. it was terrifying but of course I got use to it.. at one point I read that California has 400 earthquakes a day.. most are just tiny tremors that don't get felt.. Julie I didn't know that after shocks could last that long either!! I can well imagine the pain and anguish that they feel and how hard it can be on daily life and familys


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a good question... I know I watched a program a few years ago about earthquakes in Oregon but I wasn't thinking about my area.. I know the bigger city's have safe building requirements in place.. My house might but the one we lived in before we moved was built in the 30's and did not.. mine was built in the late 70's and its possible..
> The problem with California is that the Ocean has eaten away under the State.. so it could be a floating island if a big enough one hit!! like they have been predicting all of my life.. I remember when I lived there as a child and it got so bad that my Dad packed us up and we moved to Arizona.. that was 1969 and we had gone through the LA area at the same time Manson and his gang were terrorizing the area.. we didn't hear about the murders until we hit Phoenix and it was all over the news.. I remember Mom being very upset and we knew something big had happened...
> Your right Bev it is scary when the ground you depend on starts moving.. I lived in San Jose, Ca when I was in my 20's and we were having earthquakes all the time.. and when I moved back to Arizona the trailer I had would shake every time the air conditioner kicked on.. it was terrifying but of course I got use to it.. at one point I read that California has 400 earthquakes a day.. most are just tiny tremors that don't get felt.. Julie I didn't know that after shocks could last that long either!! I can well imagine the pain and anguish that they feel and how hard it can be on daily life and familys


I am not sure if Christchurch is unusual- I must check with my brothers, they will have read more widely about it than have I. It is true that you just don't notice the little ones. We often had magnitude 3 in Rotorua, you just got totally used to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a good question... I know I watched a program a few years ago about earthquakes in Oregon but I wasn't thinking about my area.. I know the bigger city's have safe building requirements in place.. My house might but the one we lived in before we moved was built in the 30's and did not.. mine was built in the late 70's and its possible..
> The problem with California is that the Ocean has eaten away under the State.. so it could be a floating island if a big enough one hit!! like they have been predicting all of my life.. I remember when I lived there as a child and it got so bad that my Dad packed us up and we moved to Arizona.. that was 1969 and we had gone through the LA area at the same time Manson and his gang were terrorizing the area.. we didn't hear about the murders until we hit Phoenix and it was all over the news.. I remember Mom being very upset and we knew something big had happened...
> Your right Bev it is scary when the ground you depend on starts moving.. I lived in San Jose, Ca when I was in my 20's and we were having earthquakes all the time.. and when I moved back to Arizona the trailer I had would shake every time the air conditioner kicked on.. it was terrifying but of course I got use to it.. at one point I read that California has 400 earthquakes a day.. most are just tiny tremors that don't get felt.. Julie I didn't know that after shocks could last that long either!! I can well imagine the pain and anguish that they feel and how hard it can be on daily life and familys


You are right that the 1930's did not have building codes and people build based on experience and cost savings. We all have those built-on-a-shoe string budget structures around. Used to amaze me what stood the test of time, especially given the modern building requirements. I have learned that without all the engineering data, people were astute observers and created designs that were solid and lasting as long as the structures were maintained. Current building codes reflect the region's environmental conditions. In the South, for example, roofs are required to have hurricane clips to hold the rafters onto the house and the foundations require solid pinning, altho frost footings are not required as they are in the north.

We have had some quakes in my area over the years, but they are very minor. I recall one that other felt, but I didn't --back int he '80's I believe.

Well, may we all remain safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-- I missed your fuzzy yarn frogging. What a pain that is. I have found that working on lace with larger needles is not that bad unless you have to go back many rows. Almost pays to cut the stuff out and start with fresh yarn--ugh! Hope you don't have that to contend with.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> You are right that the 1930's did not have building codes and people build based on experience and cost savings. We all have those built-on-a-shoe string budget structures around. Used to amaze me what stood the test of time, especially given the modern building requirements. I have learned that without all the engineering data, people were astute observers and created designs that were solid and lasting as long as the structures were maintained. Current building codes reflect the region's environmental conditions. In the South, for example, roofs are required to have hurricane clips to hold the rafters onto the house and the foundations require solid pinning, altho frost footings are not required as they are in the north.
> 
> We have had some quakes in my area over the years, but they are very minor. I recall one that other felt, but I didn't --back int he '80's I believe.
> 
> Well, may we all remain safe.


Tanya, I remember that quake. I was sitting in the bathroom

 and everything seemed to be rumbly. It was a very bizarre feeling. Had to be very late 80's. It occured a mile or so out to sea off NY?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Look forward to seeing it. It shouldn't take you too long. Then we will be waiting for that final clue.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue. Plan to work on mine tomorrow.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--Sitting here looking at the plantain in a bowl on my kitchen counter, realized that this would be good for your sprained wrist. Plantain is growing all over the place now and you can look for some. It is such a common weed on lawns and in gardens, for example. Pick a bunch of it--about a quarts worth. Cut the plantain or beat it to macerate and break open the cells of the leaf and put into a very large bowl or roasting pan. You want something big enough to get your wrists into. Pour boiling water over the leaves and cover and let steep. In essence you are making a big tea bath. When the tea has steeped at least 20-30" and has cooled off enough to tolerate, put your wrist(s) into the bath and let them soak for 20" or so. You can repeat this 2 or 3x/day. I have found this very helpful for sprains. And the price is right, too.


Will have to try this if I can find any. All the lawns were just cut yesterday. :-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Yes I went down to a size 7 from the 8's I was using. Now wonder how that effects the size for binding off.

The short rows went quickly, but like you say, there is some bulk in a nearly completes shawl, and yours is larger than mine.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Sue!
> Did you drop the needle size for this section?
> I only finished off clue 7 last night.
> I doubt that I'll get _*any*_ knitting time in this evening. I might do the short rows on the train tomorrow - it is a little bulkier than I would normally work on while traveling.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> sometimes use the home made magnet board - especially for that darn chart for the Seabird MKAL. It is huge. BTW, I have now completed up to row 16 on that one, but tonight will be devoted to the Spring Fling.


I have not done the last two lace scarf MKALs for the year sideways. This is the only one that has a chart so wide. Sorry about that!



> I drool over every email that I receive for yarn.....but fight with myself and then finally delete the emails.


You have so much willpower!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest Spring Fling clue with its short rows, eagerly awaiting the final Clue next week.
> Sue


Moving right along! Looks great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I remember that quake. I was sitting in the bathroom
> 
> and everything seemed to be rumbly. It was a very bizarre feeling. Had to be very late 80's. It occured a mile or so out to sea off NY?


Yes. I must have been asleep??? but my kids felt it and other people did, too. You have a really good memory, woman.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! There looks to be some serious catching up to do here. I will have to do that later. I am working on my MD while the light is good. It is hard to see the stitches with the dark yarn in the evening. Anyway, on row 6, the s2tog-p1-p2sso, I am finding that I want to slip those stitches knitwise to put a twist on them. Is that the correct interpritation of that stitch? Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Will have to try this if I can find any. All the lawns were just cut yesterday. :-(


Any fields around you to forage? Unsprayed, of course.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a plantain pic--Notice the how the leaf ribs all run from the bottom to the top of the leaf from the center stem. The leaf is a round leaf plantain but the needle nose plantain have long skinny leaves. Also, notice the leaves all grow in a rosette close to the ground. The leaves can grow quite large--around here I have them up to about 9 or 10". In the NW, with its wetter and warmer climate they may even grow bigger, like everything else there.

And for those of you in dreary, rainy weather, here are some poppies which are beginning to open up and a few irises still in bloom


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the picture Tanya I will have a look.. hubby did some yard work this weekend between the fog and rain  but he left a narrow strip wild because there are some Iris's in there.. I have the strangest yard.. hubby likes it because all the work needed to be done is over in 30 mins  unlike most of our yards in the past which took all weekend to get looking nice..

Oh your still adding pics in .. love the deep orange poppy's too


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Good Morning! There looks to be some serious catching up to do here. I will have to do that later. I am working on my MD while the light is good. It is hard to see the stitches with the dark yarn in the evening. Anyway, on row 6, the s2tog-p1-p2sso, I am finding that I want to slip those stitches knitwise to put a twist on them. Is that the correct interpritation of that stitch? Thank you!


I am slipping mine knitwise at the same time, like a k2tog. I pass the yarn to the front (well actually the back of the shawl, but the front relative to holding the needles while on this return row  ) before slipping so that when I do the purl stitch the yarn does not wrap the slipped stitches. This probably does not make sense in writing but does in my brain, lol. I am a ways from the next row six but maybe I'll take a couple of photos to demonstrate if I have only muddied things for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is a plantain pic--Notice the how the leaf ribs all run from the bottom to the top of the leaf from the center stem. The leaf is a round leaf plantain but the needle nose plantain have long skinny leaves. Also, notice the leaves all grow in a rosette close to the ground. The leaves can grow quite large--around here I have them up to about 9 or 10". In the NW, with its wetter and warmer climate they may even grow bigger, like everything else there.
> 
> And for those of you in dreary, rainy weather, here are some poppies which are beginning to open up and a few irises still in bloom


Love your poppies, Tanya. Mine have just started opening too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am slipping mine knitwise at the same time, like a k2tog. I pass the yarn to the front (well actually the back of the shawl, but the front relative to holding the needles while on this return row  ) before slipping so that when I do the purl stitch the yarn does not wrap the slipped stitches. This probably does not make sense in writing but does in my brain, lol. I am a ways from the next row six but maybe I'll take a couple of photos to demonstrate if I have only muddied things for you.


That is what I am doing also. Thank you, Melanie. My brain translated what you wrote perfectly. I could picture each move as you said it. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I have not done the last two lace scarf MKALs for the year sideways. This is the only one that has a chart so wide. Sorry about that!


No need to apologize, just thought I would bust on you for a second or 2. 



tamarque said:


> You have a really good memory, woman.


Only because that was such a weird thing to have happen, I never thought that earthquakes would occur on the east coast, but others have been recorded as well. That is the only one that I have felt.

ps - love the poppies


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--we are having increasing numbers of quakes in the east due to fracking. I have heard of a number of them in the Va area which never had them before. If Pa has fault lines (and aren't there any), I am sure you will be having them there, too, given the amount of fracking being done in your State. But you are right, back in the 80's that was a very unusual occurance

Aren't those poppies a joy in this gray, cold weather that has hit us?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Any fields around you to forage? Unsprayed, of course.


Everything around here gets sprayed. :thumbdown:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning! There looks to be some serious catching up to do here. I will have to do that later. I am working on my MD while the light is good. It is hard to see the stitches with the dark yarn in the evening. Anyway, on row 6, the s2tog-p1-p2sso, I am finding that I want to slip those stitches knitwise to put a twist on them. Is that the correct interpritation of that stitch? Thank you!


Toni,I just read the stitch definitions that are listed just before the cast on instructions. I think she explains that stitch as yarn forward, slip 2 stitches together purl- wise, purl 1, pass 2 slipped stitches over the pulled stitch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Aren't those poppies a joy in this gray, cold weather that has hit us?


It is a dreary day here as well, but at least it isn't cold. Those poppies are so pretty. We have the Day Lillies coming out now, that are also a happy flower


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni,I just read the stitch definitions that are listed just before the cast on instructions. I think she explains that stitch as yarn forward, slip 2 stitches together purl- wise, purl 1, pass 2 slipped stitches over the pulled stitch.


Thank you, Caryn. I totally missed that! Talk about missing the obvious. I am almost done with this row and will do that next time. :thumbup:

All of this talk about earthquakes and fracking makes me wonder about the fracking and drilling they are doing in North Dakota. So scary.

Jane, I am praying for safe travels for you and Tango.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. I totally missed that! Talk about missing the obvious. I am almost done with this row and will do that next time. :thumbup:
> 
> All of this talk about earthquakes and fracking makes me wonder about the fracking and drilling they are doing in North Dakota. So scary.
> 
> Jane, I am praying for safe travels for you and Tango.


I only noticed it because I was looking for the definition of ssp. Which I assume is slip slip purl. But I have never done that before and I just wanted to check out if how I thought it was done was true! But she doesn't have that one as far as I can tell.

Also wishing Jane and Tango safe and uneventful travels.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Aren't those poppies a joy in this gray, cold weather that has hit us?


 :thumbup:

Your Plantain looks like our Pig Weed - therefore it gets pulled.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni,I just read the stitch definitions that are listed just before the cast on instructions. I think she explains that stitch as yarn forward, slip 2 stitches together purl- wise, purl 1, pass 2 slipped stitches over the pulled stitch.


Toni - she is correct. This is the definition per the instructions. I just did it the way I learned. I think the twist makes it a little tighter. It is looking ok with the rest of the pattern so I will continue this (wrong) way for consistency. Seems like another swatch test is in store for me to see what looks better, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Your Plantain looks like our Pig Weed - therefore it gets pulled.


What I call pigweed is a viney plant with a very different kind of leaf. Plantain is very unique in the leaf ribs and it grows in a rosette on the ground. I think you are not seeing the picture clearly. Will see if I can get a better one to send. I pull the pigweed, too, as it will strangle the plants that I do want.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

To me a plantain is a banana, lol. So I have to remember you are not talking about something I would saute in oil and dress with butter and brown sugar. Hmm, hungry now, maybe I'll pull some frozen ones out to have with dinner tonight  Now, if you could find a use for dollar weed...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> To me a plantain is a banana, lol. So I have to remember you are not talking about something I would saute in oil and dress with butter and brown sugar. Hmm, hungry now, maybe I'll pull some frozen ones out to have with dinner tonight  Now, if you could find a use for dollar weed...


That is what I know as Plantain, too- the banana.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> .....
> 
> All of this talk about earthquakes and fracking makes me wonder about the fracking and drilling they are doing in North Dakota. So scary....


It is scary and everyone should learn more about it. Fracking was intentionally omitted from the energy bill passed under Bush/Cheney so there is no regulation of that process. It uses over 600 chemicals most of them very toxic. It not only pollutes the ground water, affecting people's wells, and health of animals as well as humans, it pollutes the air even worse.

Do watch the documentary Gasland which is free online. It is an award winning description of what it is about. Since then, there has been a sequel and many other reports/studies/films on the dangers of tracking.






You might want to know that NYS is the only state with a moratorium on tracking. This was due to intense organizing against this environmental disaster. People demanded a meaningful health assessment and rejected the bogus report provided. People also demanded transparency and public hearings. My state legislator, a so-called progressive was pushing this technology. Some of us visited him and heard him rave about our economic future based on this. We were still a bit naive on this but asked some pointed questions based on our general knowledge of corporate abuse and political pandering to them. Learning more, we later attacked this representative and let him know that we were in total opposition and felt he betrayed the people who counted on him holding an environmental protection and people centered politic. We did change him. But do watch this full length documentary.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is a dreary day here as well, but at least it isn't cold. Those poppies are so pretty. We have the Day Lillies coming out now, that are also a happy flower


My lilies are way behind yours, but so happy the poppies, some of the irises, and others survived the winter. Did lose quite a few perennials unhappily--like all my tulips.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Toni - she is correct. This is the definition per the instructions. I just did it the way I learned. I think the twist makes it a little tighter. It is looking ok with the rest of the pattern so I will continue this (wrong) way for consistency. Seems like another swatch test is in store for me to see what looks better, lol.


Melanie, it will be interesting to see the difference. Bet both ways will look fine, just different


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, I am praying for safe travels for you and Tango.


Thank you - train segment tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Also wishing Jane and Tango safe and uneventful travels.


Thank you - uneventful can be boring but infinitely preferable to the alternative.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I will have to get to my row 6 to remember how I did it.. I think I slipped purl wise with yarn in back I will be better at remembering next time around..  it is just something I wanted to get through and it was not a easy stitch to do.. I am enjoying the other rows a lot more  even purling through the back loop isn't too bad once I get going.. It is also nice because now I can clearly see the ribbing so I don't have to be constantly looking back and forth  I want to get through the second run through on chart 1 today.. 

I got a lucky surprise today when I called to see if the Dr. is on time (he is normally hours behind) and they said there were a few no shows so I got in early!! and I have the day off.. YAY!! My Blood Work came back great!! Cholesterol is still a issue but greatly improving  all with just diet and exercise.. which I don't get enough exercise in because of the hip but I must get enough at work because the weight continues to go down.. 7 pounds in 4 months  happy dance time ... so it was a great morning and I have a few hours before hubby gets home to kick back and do nothing but knit


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - uneventful can be boring but infinitely preferable to the alternative.


Definitely. Safe travels.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ....My Blood Work came back great!! Cholesterol is still a issue but greatly improving  ...the weight continues to go down.. 7 pounds in 4 months ...


Excellent news!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely. Safe travels.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I call pigweed is a viney plant with a very different kind of leaf. Plantain is very unique in the leaf ribs and it grows in a rosette on the ground. I think you are not seeing the picture clearly. Will see if I can get a better one to send. I pull the pigweed, too, as it will strangle the plants that I do want.


It was a good photo, Tanya, just different names for the same plant. I think of bananas when I hear "plantain" also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


You're making great progress, Julie! It's looking good.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I will have to get to my row 6 to remember how I did it.. I think I slipped purl wise with yarn in back I will be better at remembering next time around..  it is just something I wanted to get through and it was not a easy stitch to do.. I am enjoying the other rows a lot more  even purling through the back loop isn't too bad once I get going.. It is also nice because now I can clearly see the ribbing so I don't have to be constantly looking back and forth  I want to get through the second run through on chart 1 today..


That purl in the back is going better. :thumbup:



> I got a lucky surprise today when I called to see if the Dr. is on time (he is normally hours behind) and they said there were a few no shows so I got in early!! and I have the day off.. YAY!! My Blood Work came back great!! Cholesterol is still a issue but greatly improving  all with just diet and exercise.. which I don't get enough exercise in because of the hip but I must get enough at work because the weight continues to go down.. 7 pounds in 4 months  happy dance time ... so it was a great morning and I have a few hours before hubby gets home to kick back and do nothing but knit


Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


It is really looking great, Julie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - uneventful can be boring but infinitely preferable to the alternative.


Definitely!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You're making great progress, Julie! It's looking good.


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is really looking great, Julie!!!


Thanks Toni!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie your drs visit is result :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Excellent news!


Agreed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie your drs visit is result :thumbup:


From me, too, Ronie.  :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - uneventful can be boring but infinitely preferable to the alternative.


Chinese curse: may you live in interesting times. Scaled down to our daily doings it can be apropos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


Oooh - looking marvelous, Julie!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


This is going to be a fantastic Guernsey. Double reason for your friend to love this, color and feel of the yarn and also your great pattern and workmanship


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Time limit
Free for the month of June 

Cuffed Lace Kimono by Flora Yang 
http://international.elann.com/product/cuffed-lace-kimono/

Gemma by Karen Heimburger 
http://international.elann.com/product/gemma-cowl/

Vanessa Scarf by Mabel Lau 
http://international.elann.com/product/vanessa-scarf-and-beanie/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

REVISED Spring Moss Lace Scarf or Shawl by Melody Hadley 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/revised-spring-moss-lace-scarf-or-shawl

Consumed by Hannah F. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/consumed


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I will have to get to my row 6 to remember how I did it.. I think I slipped purl wise with yarn in back I will be better at remembering next time around..  it is just something I wanted to get through and it was not a easy stitch to do.. I am enjoying the other rows a lot more  even purling through the back loop isn't too bad once I get going.. It is also nice because now I can clearly see the ribbing so I don't have to be constantly looking back and forth  I want to get through the second run through on chart 1 today..
> 
> I got a lucky surprise today when I called to see if the Dr. is on time (he is normally hours behind) and they said there were a few no shows so I got in early!! and I have the day off.. YAY!! My Blood Work came back great!! Cholesterol is still a issue but greatly improving  all with just diet and exercise.. which I don't get enough exercise in because of the hip but I must get enough at work because the weight continues to go down.. 7 pounds in 4 months  happy dance time ... so it was a great morning and I have a few hours before hubby gets home to kick back and do nothing but knit


Well done, Ronie. Good news about your blood work. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


Coming on really nicely, Julie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, thanks for the patterns. I do hope that you and Tango will have a safe trip back home.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I do hope that you and Tango will have a safe trip back home.


Thanks, Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Gorgeous work Julie. How special that will be for your friend.

Ronie, what wonderful news for you from the DR.'s office! Good for you! You must be doing something right!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni

Here are pictures of Pigweed , the first URL, and Plantain, the second URL here. Note they are very different. Pigweed will grow several feet and is in the Amaranth family. It gets to be tree like with leaves branching out off the stem. The leaves of the Pigweed have ribs the come off a center rib. It seems to send up multiple flower stalks where plantain sends up only a single center one.

Plantain leaves remain close the ground in a rosette and send up a flower stalk from the center.

http://www.ppdl.purdue.edu/PPDL/images/pigweed1.jpg

http://www.acupuncturebrooklyn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/broadleaf-plantain.jpg

Edit: I should also say that what I call pigweed is apparently something different according to what I just found. Need to take time find out what the obnoxious weed is in my garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--know you are feeling relieved to see your medical results. Keep working on your holistic methods; they are working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--thanx for some more patterns. May be ready for an upgrade in computer storage at this rate. Had already save the red lacey kimono. I think that is a winner. The designer Melody Hadley is quite a prolific scarf designer, working in lace. Some very nice patterns. Inspiring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


Thanks Norma- hoping by now you are firmly tucked up in bed, and asleep I make it after 11 pm., in Wales.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - looking marvelous, Julie!


It is an enjoyable knit, too, Jane, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> This is going to be a fantastic Guernsey. Double reason for your friend to love this, color and feel of the yarn and also your great pattern and workmanship


Thank you Jan!
Each one I have made, although they have a similar starting point, is different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Coming on really nicely, Julie.


Thank you Linda- today I will start the shrug my daughter has asked for- the needles have arrived by courier- a beautiful set of Harmony Interchangeables (gifted by a very kind friend) and I have been down to the Library to collect the book- because some of her instructions have me scratching my head I think there must be an explanation that Bronwen missed when she photocopied it. The Guernsey must go to one side for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn!



sisu said:


> Gorgeous work Julie. How special that will be for your friend.
> 
> Ronie, what wonderful news for you from the DR.'s office! Good for you! You must be doing something right!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that is progressing nicely.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that is progressing nicely.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue- it must go on one side now, though because I've promised Bronwen I would get her shrug done, and our spring will be here before the Northern Winter!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Excellent news!


Thanks I feel great about it!!

great start Julie.. that color sure is pretty!!

I also think of a banana type fruit when I here Plantains I thought I had just gotten the name wrong.. LOL

I am up to row 5 on my second repeat. I would be further but things like housework and cooking got in the way I really want to get 2 more rows done today.. and hope to get another repeat done this week.. but that may be stretching it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! it is great to get good news from the Dr. instead of the shaking of the head LOL

Now I know what that looks like.. with the flowers in the middle like that I know I have seen it before .. I bet I have some in that strip that hubby left..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Praying for you and Tango also, Jane. Safe journeys!!

Tanya, love the poppies. 

Ronie, Yay!!! for the good doctor's report. How wonderful to see improvement.

Julie, so nice to see how the guensey is coming. It's looking great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Praying for you and Tango also, Jane. Safe journeys!!...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I bet even the most devout junk food junkie will drool over this. And I think Jane's scrumptious cherries can be used instead of the strawberries. You will have to go to the site to see the to-die-for picture--couldn't copy it here.

http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152442957076512/?type=1&theater

David Wolfe's photo.
David Wolfe
Raw Vegan Chocolate Coconut Cream Torte Recipe..

Bottom Layer Crust:
- 1 cup raw almonds or pecans, soaked 2 hours, rinsed 1 cup fresh or dried finely shredded unsweetened coconut
- 1/2 cup pitted dates
- 1/2 cup raw cacao powder
- ¼ tsp cinnamon
Dash of cayenne

In a food processor with the S blade, mix until a crumb texture is reached. Set aside.
Coconut Cream Filling
- 2 cups firm young coconut pulp
- 5 bananas
- 1/4 cup coconut oil
- 4-5 pitted medjool dates
- ½ tsp vanilla extract or caviar scraped from 1 bean
Blend ingredients until creamy. Set aside and refrigerate.
6-8 large firm strawberries, de-stemmed and sliced 1/8 thick

Top Chocolate Layer
- 1 cup young coconut pulp
- 3 Tbsp coconut oil
- ½ cup raw cacao powder
- 3 pitted medjool dates
- 3 black mission figs
- ½ tsp vanilla extract or caviar scraped from 1 bean
- ¼ tsp cinnamon
Dash of cayenne
Blend ingredients until thick and smooth, adding just enough coconut water to turn over in blender. Set aside.
Garnish
- 1 cup assorted berries  raspberry, blueberry, sliced strawberries
- 1 tsp honey
- Mint leaves (optional)
Blend the honey with about a few of the strawberries to make a glaze. Toss gently with the berries and mint and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Assembly:
1. Press crust recipe evenly into a 9 spring-form torte pan with a removable side greased with a little coconut oil.
2. De-stem, then slice the strawberries the long way and press the large pieces against the inside of the torte pan. Use the smaller heels in the garnish..
3. Pour in and spread the Coconut Cream Filling.
4. Freeze for 2 hours to firm up.
5. Pour on and spread the top chocolate layer mix. Refrigerate or freeze again until firm.
6. When ready to serve, first arrange the fruit garnish on top.

Source: HTTP://WWW.VIVALARAW.ORG/LIVING-FOODS/TO-LIVE-FOR-


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

YUM!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie!



Ronie said:


> Thanks I feel great about it!!
> 
> great start Julie.. that color sure is pretty!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Praying for you and Tango also, Jane. Safe journeys!!
> 
> Tanya, love the poppies.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev- I am now embarked on deciphering another lace chart, for Bronwen's shrug- fortunately a fairly simple one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> YUM!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni
> 
> Here are pictures of Pigweed , the first URL, and Plantain, the second URL here. Note they are very different. Pigweed will grow several feet and is in the Amaranth family. It gets to be tree like with leaves branching out off the stem. The leaves of the Pigweed have ribs the come off a center rib. It seems to send up multiple flower stalks where plantain sends up only a single center one.
> 
> ...


The pigweed does look familiar. Maybe I was confusing the names. The plantain is the one that I have been pulling a LOT of lately!  I sure hope you are enjoying your Spring salads!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev- I am now embarked on deciphering another lace chart, for Bronwen's shrug- fortunately a fairly simple one.


We can't wait to see how this goes for you, Julie!!!

Tanya, your recipe is saved!!! Thank you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

After my mad dash through the first vendor barn, I went in to the sheep/llama barn and met this wonderful lady. She was working with a drum carder directly from a llama fleece. It was so interesting to watch. 

As you can imagine, by this time my adrenaline was truly racing. I need to apologize for blurry photos. Some are very nice and clear others, uhmm, are not. 

Back to carding. She would take a handful or two off of the fleece laying on a nearby table (to the very far left in first photo), pull on it to loosen the locks a bit, then started to feed it into the carder via the smaller wheel as she was turning the handle for the larger wheel (drum). When it got full enough with combed fiber, she packed it down a bit, then rolled it off into a nice fluffy "bunch" - not technical, I know. Sorry!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


I bet that feels really good, Sue! Congratulations on another well done project!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The pigweed does look familiar. Maybe I was confusing the names. The plantain is the one that I have been pulling a LOT of lately!  I sure hope you are enjoying your Spring salads!!!


Yes, I am, even if you won't join me.😢

You might want to save a spot of two for collecting some if you need it. The plantain can be made into tea and frozen in ice cube trays for when it is needed. May even be able to freeze the whole leaf for later medicinal use. Then it won't be all over the garden where it is in the way. Just a thought.

Btw, I do tear out a lot of excess goodies. If I didn't I would have no place to plant anything.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Then, when she finished my own private drum carder demonstration, this wonderful lady showed me how to use a niddy noddy and told me what it was for:

Attach your spun yarn to the center bar, wrap the yarn around the ends, rotating from top to bottom and side to side, secure the ends loosely, and you have a hank of yarn! 

Some people have them sized just right so they know how much yarn they have on the hank when they are done wrapping. For example, it could be 36" for one loop. Then you count your loops and know how many yards are in that hank.

She is also the one who told me to soak the yarn and block the hank by hanging it until dry. This will set the twist of the yarn. If it still seems tight or "squirrely", hold onto one end of the hank and beat it a few times on the table. This will soften it to make it nice, squishy yarn.  

I sure wish I could find her name. I learned a lot from her in a very short length of time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad everyone liked that recipe and it is healthier than most desserts and no cooking. Yay!!!

Sue--your Kestrel scarf? is stunning

Toni--great photos of the carding. Never saw a rotary carder before. Always something new to learn. I have seen noddy noddys before--love that name.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that cake looks wonderful!! so tempting too  

Sue that turned out great... it is such a pretty pattern... I can see the sea birds flying 

Thanks Toni, it is wonderful that she gave you a special demo!! and I have been thinking of making my own Niddy Noddy and I think that is a great idea!! then you will always know what your yardage is


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that is lovely. 

Thanks for the pictures, Toni. I am enjoying the tour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks it will look better when blocked. I am quite happy with how it turned out. That is another gift done.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Tanya that cake looks wonderful!! so tempting too
> 
> Sue that turned out great... it is such a pretty pattern... I can see the sea birds flying
> 
> Thanks Toni, it is wonderful that she gave you a special demo!! and I have been thinking of making my own Niddy Noddy and I think that is a great idea!! then you will always know what your yardage is


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are welcome, ladies! I am glad you are enjoying it. 

Tanya, that is a good idea to leave some in a corner. There is a spot where I could do that. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope it fares better than my first attempt!



TLL said:


> We can't wait to see how this goes for you, Julie!!!
> 
> Tanya, your recipe is saved!!! Thank you!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

A couple of comments, not able to address everyone because I did not make notes.

A great Affinity shawl, Jane. Totally beautiful. Too many pages back to check for sure but I believe I remember Sue posting another perfect beauty as well as Ros. Tanya glad you are making progress on your sweater also. Fabulous news Ronnie on your blood work. &#128522;

Jackson gave me smiles &#128522;&#128522; and so did Ringo. All of a sudden I can't think of your fur baby's name just now Jane but I hope he does not have a repeat of being ill again.j

Your trip to the fiber fair must have been one big super day!!! The yarn I see had me wanting to reach out and caress my face with it&#128522;

I will have to come back later for your dessert, Tanya. With coconut I will need to give it a try.

All, what is your favorite cast on? I do not care for this knitted cast on. It takes a long this to cast on 289 stitches this way. 

Happy knitting, all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

And another one bites the dust! This is my May RMT dishcloth that was left behind when we went to the beach.

Sue


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

My memory kicked in -- Ringo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> And another one bites the dust! This is my May RMT dishcloth that was left behind when we went to the beach.
> 
> Sue


That's what mine looks like, too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan that is the cast on that I do for large amount of stitches. You could try wrapping your yarn around the needle to figure out how long for a long tail cast on but I am afraid that it will wear the yarn out... 

could you use a crochet hook? put it through the stitch pull out a loop and put that on the needle.. and work on from there..  Psst!!! it think its Tango 

Sue that is cute!! I thought I would do them but got involved with so much else.. I could always go back and knit the ones I like 

Have a safe trip Jane!! savor the sites so you can close your eyes and go back any time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> My memory kicked in -- Ringo!


Did n't you mean Tango- my fellow is Ringo?!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I bet even the most devout junk food junkie will drool over this. ...


Looks amazing & sounds delicious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. ...


Looks great, Sue. A lovely fresh colour.
I am waiting to see it in its final, finished glory.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I learned a lot from her in a very short length of time!


Interesting - I am sure that you are anxious to put it all into practice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...
> A great Affinity shawl, Jane. Totally beautiful. ...


Thank you, Jan.
I prefer the longtail CO because it is so fast but with a lot of stitches the knitted on one is better because you don't have o estimate the tail. I find that once I get into it, it gets faster.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is my May RMT dishcloth ...


Cute 
I will work on mine while traveling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Have a safe trip Jane!! savor the sites so you can close your eyes and go back any time


Thank you, Ronie 
... and everyone else. 
This is it for me now maybe until Friday. I might get a connection tonight.
I gotta go pack my bag. Egads! Time is flying.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Norma- hoping by now you are firmly tucked up in bed, and asleep I make it after 11 pm., in Wales.


Yes, I was but now have woken up to a wonderfully sunny morning and the house martins nesting on the end of the housd :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You Seagirl looks lovely. What a glorious colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni,, your photos are fascinating!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your dessert looks scrummy. Plantain is common round here but I didn't know of its uses.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Linda- today I will start the shrug my daughter has asked for- the needles have arrived by courier- a beautiful set of Harmony Interchangeables (gifted by a very kind friend) and I have been down to the Library to collect the book- because some of her instructions have me scratching my head I think there must be an explanation that Bronwen missed when she photocopied it. The Guernsey must go to one side for a bit.


It is nice to swap projects now and then - seems to rest the hands.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is nice to swap projects now and then - seems to rest the hands.


And the mind.

But, maybe I'm the only one here who needs to rest her mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I was but now have woken up to a wonderfully sunny morning and the house martins nesting on the end of the housd :thumbup:


That sounds more like what June should be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is nice to swap projects now and then - seems to rest the hands.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> And the mind.
> 
> But, maybe I'm the only one here who needs to rest her mind.


Now, now, Bev, that is self derogatory, we don't do that!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, I saved the recipe too. It sure is pretty.

Sue, good for you getting those wip's finished. Your seabird scarf is so pretty- I see waves in the water  Nice washcloth this time too. Maybe I will do this months.

Nice pictures of the lady doing the drum carder Toni. Nice fluffy fiber coming off for spinning! I have a drum carder and a niddy noddy. I have just spun some alpaca from a fleece that I was given when I left FL. I had lived next to an alpaca farm and the woman who owned the farm gave it to me. I had not had time to work on it til now and was inspired by you to start again! I do enjoy the feel of the fiber as I spin! 

Norma, sounds like a beautiful almost summer morning!

Bev, quieting the mind is always a good thing to do  :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now, now, Bev, that is self derogatory, we don't do that!


   Some days it just feels right.  I have had a couple of evenings where I have been too tired to knit. Still frogging my diadem yarn. I want to cast on DFL's Estonian Money. 

DD and SIL coming down for the weekend. Plans in the wind-LYS, Goodwill, Flat Top Grill, bra store.  Cookout, games, early morning coffee chats etc. All wonderful.  The guys are talking Frisbe Golf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some days it just feels right.  I have had a couple of evenings where I have been too tired to knit. Still frogging my diadem yarn. I want to cast on DFL's Estonian Money.
> 
> DD and SIL coming down for the weekend. Plans in the wind-LYS, Goodwill, Flat Top Grill, bra store.  Cookout, games, early morning coffee chats etc. All wonderful.  The guys are talking Frisbe Golf.


Work can be tiring. even if enjoyable- my work is only my knitting and the occasional bout of my own housework. Sounds like it is going to be a great weekend!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jan that is the cast on that I do for large amount of stitches. You could try wrapping your yarn around the needle to figure out how long for a long tail cast on but I am afraid that it will wear the yarn out...
> 
> could you use a crochet hook? put it through the stitch pull out a loop and put that on the needle.. and work on from there..  Psst!!! it think its Tango
> 
> ...


After I was almost done I remembered you could get this cast on with a crochet hook.. I think I will check that out again and substitute for the knitted cast on. My DDIL uses the knitted cast on most of the time.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> And another one bites the dust! This is my May RMT dishcloth that was left behind when we went to the beach.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for sharing, Sue. Your work is always perfēction😊


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did n't you mean Tango- my fellow is Ringo?!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, I meant to comment on your fur baby as well as Jane's. I think I will pass on scrolling back to see what I actually posted.😂😂

My dear departed MIL always joked that when she twisted words and names that it was her 'Dutch language'😊.

I agree with Linda and Bev that it is good to swap off projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Well, I meant to comment on your fur baby as well as Jane's. I think I will pass on scrolling back to see what I actually posted.😂😂
> 
> My dear departed MIL always joked that when she twisted words and names that it was her 'Dutch language'😊.


Afraid I did not go back to check- I know people have muddled the two dogs names in the past- there is a certain similarity- although the little fellows are very different to look at!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is late here, and I will go and rest again. Happy day to all!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like it is going to be a great weekend!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh, yeah!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I bet even the most devout junk food junkie will drool over this. And I think Jane's scrumptious cherries can be used instead of the strawberries. You will have to go to the site to see the to-die-for picture--couldn't copy it here.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152442957076512/?type=1&theater
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Thanks, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


Love your work. Great colour choice too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Then, when she finished my own private drum carder demonstration, this wonderful lady showed me how to use a niddy noddy and told me what it was for:
> 
> Attach your spun yarn to the center bar, wrap the yarn around the ends, rotating from top to bottom and side to side, secure the ends loosely, and you have a hank of yarn!
> 
> ...


Fascinating info, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> And the mind.
> 
> But, maybe I'm the only one here who needs to rest her mind.


I'm sure you're not.Me for one. Going to a yoga practice later to still my mind and get myself centred again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--You can try to find the spinning woman's contact most likely by contacting the Festival itself I did that last year when I wanted to find a garlic vendor at this humongous garlic festival. You may even find a list of the vendors online if you look up the specific fiber fest. Sounds like it was a very enriching experience for you meeting her.

Norma--Plantain is a well known plant and there is much online about its uses. I have used it for sprains and deep bruises as well as relieving PI, a use that Jane shared with us last summer. Here are 2 articles on using plantain medicinally. I know Susan Weed, the owner of the first website. She has been an herbalist for over 40 yrs and lives in my county. The second article lists many more uses for plantain than in the first article.

http://www.susunweed.com/herbal_ezine/July05/healingwise.htm

http://altnature.com/gallery/plantain.htm

Bev--sometimes our minds do need a rest. Sleep is supposed to help do that, but ofttimes we need to step back from what we are doing and shift gear. Sort of like what we need to do with our bodies--keep changing position to relax, strengthen, and move the blood.

Jan--do you remember when I did a week of cast on/cast off techniques? There are several short tail methods. One is Tillybuddy's Cast On. It feels awkward at first and I was able to adapt it for Continental style knitting. She teaches it with a throwing technique. It also seems slower but is not once you get going as it put 2 stitches at a time on the needle. Here is short video on this method.






I think people missed my request for the link to DFL's Estonian Money chart. Can someone send it to me please?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, sure did, Tanya. Here it is.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339322-4.html

The download is in the middle of page 4.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--You can try to find the spinning woman's contact most likely by contacting the Festival itself I did that last year when I wanted to find a garlic vendor at this humongous garlic festival. You may even find a list of the vendors online if you look up the specific fiber fest. Sounds like it was a very enriching experience for you meeting her.
> 
> Norma--Plantain is a well known plant and there is much online about its uses. I have used it for sprains and deep bruises as well as relieving PI, a use that Jane shared with us last summer. Here are 2 articles on using plantain medicinally. I know Susan Weed, the owner of the first website. She has been an herbalist for over 40 yrs and lives in my county. The second article lists many more uses for plantain than in the first article.
> 
> ...


Oooo. A new technique - hadn't seen that one, Tanya. Very interesting. I've book marked it.

My go to cast on for sweaters and blankets is a form of longtail I think but using the thumb and 2 balls of yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oooo. A new technique - hadn't seen that one, Tanya. Very interesting. I've book marked it.
> 
> My go to cast on for sweaters and blankets is a form of longtail I think but using the thumb and 2 balls of yarn.


I know that cast on, too. It definitely deals with the problem of guestimating the length of tail you need.

FYI, I have discovered over 20 different cast ons available to us. There is actually a list compiled here on KP of cast on/cast off techniques. It came out of many KP conversations and was compiled by Shirley and in the resources section. Maybe 2-3 yrs ago now. I had also spent oodles of hours on you tube and the internet searching out these techniques. We have a wide range of possibilities. Enjoy our riches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, sure did, Tanya. Here it is.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339322-4.html
> 
> The download is in the middle of page 4.


Mucho gracias!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some days it just feels right.  I have had a couple of evenings where I have been too tired to knit. Still frogging my diadem yarn. I want to cast on DFL's Estonian Money.
> 
> DD and SIL coming down for the weekend. Plans in the wind-LYS, Goodwill, Flat Top Grill, bra store.  Cookout, games, early morning coffee chats etc. All wonderful.  The guys are talking Frisbe Golf.


commenting on the resting of the mind!! my last client said my brain never shuts down.. I tend to agree with that... I think that is why I like knitting so much!! once I get going in a pattern it is all I can think of and it is definitely resting my brain... then when I get going I can let it wander. For just a second or two  
You will love the Estonian Money.. it is a fun quick knit.. I really need to get back to it... I am just so tired in the evenings  I do hope this will turn around and I'll be able to get some more knitting done in the afternoons and evenings.. I have taken on quite a bit of knitting I really need to find the time to do it 
Your weekend excursions sound like so much fun!! I wish we had a bra store around here!!! oh my gosh.. to be fitted properly would certainly make a huge difference.. My Mom use to go to 'Bra Party's' all those "home party's" in the 70's that were so popular.. like Tupperware  now the only thing we have around here is Mary Kay and Sentsy both lots of fun but not in my budget!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, sure did, Tanya. Here it is.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339322-4.html
> 
> The download is in the middle of page 4.


yes I did too Tanya... I'm sorry.. I got involved with catching up with all the posts that I never got back to your request.. I am glad that Bev found it for you  You will enjoy this pattern it is attractive and fun


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is how I do my long tail cast on:





I found it a little while ago after 2 attempts at estimating the length for lots of stitches.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I open the store this morning which means going up on the bridge and taking pictures.. I have a half hour between boats so I will take my 'Fishy's' with me and get some knitted up... there are times when we have lots of boats going out! and I have to stay there the whole time.. although the view is beautiful it might be cold up there this morning after 2 days of rain.. but I need to get scooting... have a wonderful day everyone!! 

I meant to mention Norma that your morning sounds wonderful  I hope the rest of the day has gone just as well


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


Looks great! I love that textured tree in the middle!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


Truly beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> And another one bites the dust! This is my May RMT dishcloth that was left behind when we went to the beach.
> 
> Sue


What a great design! Love this!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jangmb said:


> All, what is your favorite cast on? I do not care for this knitted cast on. It takes a long this to cast on 289 stitches this way.


It depends on the project.
On double-knit work --> either knit or cable cast on...adding the other color for the back portion of the Knit-front-and-back increase.
If the project has slip the first stitch...I can either elect to cable cast on or just that last stitch. Needed for a thin edge...socks don't mind a thick cuff top.
In-the-round socks are an automatic cable cast on.
I like the Turkish (Eastern) cast on if I have a toe-up sock or a fancy scarf that DragonFlyLace designs...still need to finish a few...SIGH!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> It depends on the project.
> On double-knit work --> either knit or cable cast on...adding the other color for the back portion of the Knit-front-and-back increase.
> If the project has slip the first stitch...I can either elect to cable cast on or just that last stitch. Needed for a thin edge...socks don't mind a thick cuff top.
> In-the-round socks are an automatic cable cast on.
> I like the Turkish (Eastern) cast on if I have a toe-up sock or a fancy scarf that DragonFlyLace designs...still need to finish a few...SIGH!


She is thinking about the Morning Dove.. it has a long cast on then the stitches get shorter and shorter.. but to begin with it take a very long time to cast on... The good news is that its a fairly simple knit once you get going


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually, Tanya, I did forget about that. When I get a chance I will search for that party and review the posts again. I know the knitted cast on is a stretchy cast on but I really do not like the look of the edge it gives. Only a personal preference of course.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: It goes quickly if you place markers every 10 or 20 stitches. That way you don't have to keep counting EVERY stitch. Since I'm on the increase for my baby blanket center...I'm VERY aware of the monotony! 245 is a LOT of stitches to work up to...and I'm almost at 200. So, in a way, I am sharing in your experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Actually, Tanya, I did forget about that. When I get a chance I will search for that party and review the posts again. I know the knitted cast on is a stretchy cast on but I really do not like the look of the edge it gives. Only a personal preference of course.


Like you, I don't really like the knitted or cable CO. The work well for adding a few stitches at the end of a row but not the entire CO.

I never really answered your question about my fav CO. It is the German Twisted CO. Like the long tail, but with an extra twist which gives it the stretchiness. It does take about 25% more yarn so that has to be factored in. It looks very good, tho and there is a matching BO for it--The Interlocking Bind Off which is sewn method but goes fast, looks good and is a very close match.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Almost at the end of row 6 of first repeat of MD when I realise I have been forgetting the yo at the beginning of each repeat. Darn! I thought it was going so smoothly but I'll just slip stitch back and pick up a thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Looks great! I love that textured tree in the middle!


Thanks!
My granddaughter calls the one on her Guernsey a Christmas Tree- which is not inaccurate, but they are known as a variation on the 'Tree of Life'


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Almost at the end of row 6 of first repeat of MD when I realise I have been forgetting the yo at the beginning of each repeat. Darn! I thought it was going so smoothly but I'll just slip stitch back and pick up a thread.


A real PIA, but so good to have these little tools in our box.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies. I am glad you are enjoying my tour and the demonstrations.

Caryn, that is fantastic that you are getting out your wheel again!!! I love knitting with alpaca. I bet spinning it is next to divine!!! 

Tanya, I was going to get back to you after I caught up also. I am sorry that I got distracted with posting and forgot. 

Safe travels, Jane!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I just ordered 3 colors of highlighter tape from KnitPicks...I looked at all the possible places where I could order this little chart helper and found that the shipping for 3 rolls was cheaper with KnitPicks (at least to Florida) than ordering from Walmart, Amazon, Staples, etc. 

So, just for reference, in my case the S/H was cheaper with KnitPicks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie/Toni--thanx for the consideration. No problem. We all miss posts. Just happy to have the pattern now.

Caryn--how exciting to have your own wheel and to get back into spinning. Would love to have the time/space/ funds to invest in that craft. One day might get a drop spindle and begin to play with the fibers. Have a pile of alpaca that was given to me last year waiting to be turned into wonderful yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I just ordered 3 colors of highlighter tape from KnitPicks...I looked at all the possible places where I could order this little chart helper and found that the shipping for 3 rolls was cheaper with KnitPicks (at least to Florida) than ordering from Walmart, Amazon, Staples, etc.
> 
> So, just for reference, in my case the S/H was cheaper with KnitPicks.


That's where I got mine from.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf so attaching photos of all three.  Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove. Did the cast on last week and completed row 1 of the first repeat last night.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We are glad to have you along for the ride, no matter how you are sharing our experience, Kaixixang!!!

Pam, those projects are looking great!!! 

DFL, thanks for sharing your shipping info. about the highlighter tape.

Tanya, I am glad you have the pattern now. Keep your eyes open for a wheel. I talked to a lady at the festival. She had just gotten a used one for $75. With a little bit of oil, it was spinning beautifully! She was thrilled!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are lovely, Pam. I can't say which is my favourite, I love them all f :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, your projects look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, your projects look great.


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pam, those projects are looking great!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Norma, Bev and Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--great projects. Love the socks. Bet DS will cherish them--and he should. Spring Fling looking great as well as the beaded scarf.


Toni--couple years back someone on KP spoke of an Amish source for new wheels at about $100.00 Was very disappointed that she never responded to my request for the source contact. Worry about used wheels because I don't know enough about them evaluate their condition and finances are very tight now. Maybe if I pick up some work, I can do it later. Maybe my house will sell and there will be a few bucks for special things.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pam--great projects. Love the socks. Bet DS will cherish them--and he should. Spring Fling looking great as well as the beaded scarf.
> 
> Toni--.... Worry about used wheels because I don't know enough about them evaluate their condition and finances are very tight now....


I can understand. I have felt the same way about not knowing enough about used wheels. In the mean time, there is knitting and designing and gardening and...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Almost at the end of row 6 of first repeat of MD when I realise I have been forgetting the yo at the beginning of each repeat. Darn! I thought it was going so smoothly but I'll just slip stitch back and pick up a thread.


Good that you realized right away and can correct pretty easily :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--great projects. Love the socks. Bet DS will cherish them--and he should. Spring Fling looking great as well as the beaded scarf.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, i really am enjoying spinning again. The alpaca is so very soft, but it is also hard to keep hold of and does get way from me, so I have to keep restarting! I am trying to do lace weight, but I think it will be more like fingering or dk or some combination thereof.

Tanya, I originally had a Louet S10 which was very basic. At the time I bought it, it only cost about $150. But I see now it is double that. i then bought and have now a Schacht Matchless spinning wheel which was about $500. When I bought it - I saved for quite awhile for that one! But I see now that is also double the price and more! I gave away the Louet, but I still really like the Schacht.

Pam, all your work is grand. I love the color of the socks! And I can't believe you already completed the June portion of the scarf! And of course the Spring Fling is looking super!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, all your work is grand. I love the color of the socks! And I can't believe you already completed the June portion of the scarf! And of course the Spring Fling is looking super!


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf so attaching photos of all three.  Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove. Did the cast on last week and completed row 1 of the first repeat last night.


Great socks for DS. Your Spring Fling is really looking great!! as well as your clue 6 on the 2015 Beaded Scarf. All in all a great collection of work


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A real PIA, but so good to have these little tools in our box.


 :thumbup: I've put it right and moved on - just have to remember next time round.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf so attaching photos of all three.  Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove. Did the cast on last week and completed row 1 of the first repeat last night.


Goodness you've been busy, Pam. Lovely work too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Great socks for DS. Your Spring Fling is really looking great!! as well as your clue 6 on the 2015 Beaded Scarf. All in all a great collection of work


Thank you, Jan and Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can understand. I have felt the same way about not knowing enough about used wheels. In the mean time, there is knitting and designing and gardening and...


Well, there certainly is no lack of projects and things to do. When the time is ripe, I am sure a decent wheel will turn up.
I have looked at some of the newer ones. They are cute little babies and have watched and talked to people using them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Toni, i really am enjoying spinning again. The alpaca is so very soft, but it is also hard to keep hold of and does get way from me, so I have to keep restarting! I am trying to do lace weight, but I think it will be more like fingering or dk or some combination thereof.
> 
> Tanya, I originally had a Louet S10 which was very basic. At the time I bought it, it only cost about $150. But I see now it is double that. i then bought and have now a Schacht Matchless spinning wheel which was about $500. When I bought it - I saved for quite awhile for that one! But I see now that is also double the price and more! I gave away the Louet, but I still really like the Schacht...../quote]
> 
> Thanx for the info Caryn. Periodically I look at prices and have seen them go up, too. I don't think a new unit is in my future, but used ones do turn up. I will keep your info in mind about them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone... Pam your projects are really nice... the socks look very comfy  and your spring fling is coming along very nicely  I love the beading on the scarf.. all great projects.. thanks for sharing... 

Long hard day!! I'm glad to be off my feet


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone... Pam your projects are really nice... the socks look very comfy  and your spring fling is coming along very nicely  I love the beading on the scarf.. all great projects.. thanks for sharing...
> 
> Long hard day!! I'm glad to be off my feet


Thanks, Ronie!  I hope you get a good rest this evening.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, those are all looking good. I'm busy with a test knit now, so 2015 scarf is on hold for now.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf so attaching photos of all three.  Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove. Did the cast on last week and completed row 1 of the first repeat last night.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.
> 
> Sue


Does it ever look nice, Sue!!! I sure hope GD likes it too. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, those are all looking good. I'm busy with a test knit now, so 2015 scarf is on hold for now.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!  It was a fun one to knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.
> 
> Sue


That is so beautiful, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Well I like it just fine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that turned out so pretty.. I am sure she will like it..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that turned out so nicely.

Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that turned out so nicely.
> 
> Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


That looks great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--looking good. what is the pattern on the leg? cables?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Long hard day!! I'm glad to be off my feet


Were there a lot of boats today? It sounds like it is time to pick up the needles for awhile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that turned out so nicely.
> 
> Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


Great sock, Bev!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


sue, pretty scarf. I like that design.



> Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf so attaching photos of all three. Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove.


Pam, beautiful projects. Mourning Dove is more tempting every time I see a progress picture. Must resist. . . Must resist . . .

Bev, nice sock. What weight yarn? I see patterns for everything and all my attempts end up in the frog pond. Did you use dpn or circulars? Nice design.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pam, beautiful projects. Mourning Dove is more tempting every time I see a progress picture. Must resist. . . Must resist . . .


Thanks, Tricia!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.
> 
> Sue


She is daft if she doesn't. Gorgeous!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great sock, Bev, :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that turned out so nicely.
> 
> Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


Great sock - lovely and long.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I really like the lace in it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shady-socks

Tanya, no cables. 

Tricia, it is a sock weight yarn, Knitpicks,Stoll handpainted sock yarn, colorway Coffee Shop. I used double pointed needles. I learned on DPNs, then tried a magic loop which turned into the UFO. I frogged that one and did this pattern with DPNs. I learned on them and they do well for me. No ladders.

Linda, I like the length also, but I did shorten the top part.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Mourning Dove is more tempting every time I see a progress picture. Must resist. . . Must resist . . .


Tri-cia! The Morning Dove is call-ing! I can hear it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I really like the lace in it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shady-socks


Thanks for sharing the pattern, Bev!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern, Bev!!!


Me, too. Like the lace now that I can see it (lol)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronnie, I sure hope you had a restful night&#128522; all that outside air is invigorating but also tiring.

Sue, you definitely have another winner with the scarf for your GD.&#128522;

Wow, Bev, love them socks. Your SIL should be thrilled. The pattern is hard for me to see but the whole look is great. Thanks for sharing the pattern link.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.Sue


Just beautiful - both the workmanship and design! I'm sure your GD will love it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Long hard day!! I'm glad to be off my feet


Hope you got a good nights rest and maybe some knitting time as well!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is not raining today and the ground is dry--yay. Got out into the garden yesterday late in the day and worked for a couple of hours pulling massive amounts of thistle. Those things were growing like weeds--haha. The ground was soft enough that they could be pulled instead of dug. Hundreds of them growing there like a dense forest. They buried my garlic and left me wondering what damage was done by the thistles growing and being pulled out, even carefully. The shallots were weeded the other day but they were sharing the ground with the mustard greens and those made dinner. Just pulling up the mustard greens in one row to make room for the green beans to be planted gave me dinner for another 2 notes. Think they will be frozen. Can only eat those wonderful greens so many nites in a row. The air was so clear, cool and dry. For that time of day, it was amazing there were no bugs waiting to chew me up. Would have hung out there for the last hour of daylight if the back wasn't pulling my coat tail.

Glad to have gotten in all that gardening yesterday as the body will get used up with insulation work today and hoping I can remain standing to finish this room. Did not hire anyone to help me this round and may be nuts not doing so. We will see.

Knit almost all day yesterday which was fun. Sometimes it almost doesn't matter what I knit or whether I like it. Knitting is great just for knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


Love that sock Bev. I like using double point needles as well. The pattern is very pretty and I just added it to favorites. I am going to see if I can start doing the bundles thing in Ravelry to see if I can get my patterns in some type of organization!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Picked up some silver colored 9mm jump rings for markers and two Woolike 600+ yard red shades yesterday. Yarn has been wound onto their "Spindle".

Now to see what the pretty jump rings look like as I work with them. Very pretty on the one coiless safety pin for the moment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Picked up some silver colored 9mm jump rings for markers and two Woolike 600+ yard red shades yesterday. Yarn has been wound onto their "Spindle".
> 
> Now to see what the pretty jump rings look like as I work with them. Very pretty on the one coiless safety pin for the moment.


Sounds like a good find. Still have not worked with coils safety pins but they look interesting to try.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sue - scarf came out fabulously. Love, love, love that color!

Bev - those are great socks. Love that you love dpn! Me, too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I really like the lace in it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shady-socks
> 
> ...


It is DPNs every time for me too apart from starting the toe of toe up. I find magic loop slow for me and fiddly - each to her own though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Were there a lot of boats today? It sounds like it is time to pick up the needles for awhile.


yes there were 3 and I thought to myself.. oh I won't be able to concentrate!!! so I opted to leave my knitting at home. boy was I wrong.. I was up there for over a hour the first time and 40 minutes the second time.. I am going to make myself a little bag that I can easily carry.. I have to carry the camera and the other equipment up a hill.. its a short hike but its all up hill LOL I'm getting a good workout..  but there were 3 boats and one group was a bunch of school kids who were late so I had to go back up there twice. Everyone has such a good time and when they come back in they come into the shop to get some souvenirs and I stand there and sell my pictures. so I get to talk to all of them about their trip.. I had a blast! but oh my did I sleep good last night.. LOL

I booked mine and hubby's trip for Sunday.. we are going on the 104 trip!! We are on stand by.. its why I chose Sunday.. Saturdays are normally full!

Bev I love the socks.. it looks like you have Chris's kitty wrapped around your leg!! I am sure they will be well loved..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree Tanya sometime just knitting to be knitting is more relaxing than anything else for me.. I really don't like having so many projects going at the same time but I love all 4 patterns I am working on. I just need to stop being so tired in the evening so I can work on them. I want to get through the Lace Edge of the MD, then the lace part is small and I can zip through it without so much concentration.. it will be easier then to work on it when I am watching tv.. 

I am also a fan of DPN's my problem is that I also have the single sock problem so I do mine toe up on 2 circulars.. I do my doily's on DPN's and I think of making some wrist warmers for Christmas Gifts and I'll be using my DPN's then too.. ohhh good "Bridge" work


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Knit almost all day yesterday which was fun. Sometimes it almost doesn't matter what I knit or whether I like it. Knitting is great just for knitting.


Got to agree on the knitting, Tanya. I, too, have spent hours in the garden today - the first day it actually feels like summer here. We've been getting everything sorted before going on holiday in a week's time. We only have a small plot and I do all my veg growing in bags so we have set up an automatic watering system for while we are away. That seems crazy given the ridiculous amount of rain we had in May but you can bet as soon as we arrive in France, there will be a dry spell here.

Will need to stretch tonight because my back is complaining too but it felt sooo good to be working outside.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Got to agree on the knitting, Tanya. I, too, have spent hours in the garden today - the first day it actually feels like summer here. We've been getting everything sorted before going on holiday in a week's time. We only have a small plot and I do all my veg growing in bags so we have set up an automatic watering system for while we are away. That seems crazy given the ridiculous amount of rain we had in May but you can bet as soon as we arrive in France, there will be a dry spell here.
> 
> Will need to stretch tonight because my back is complaining too but it felt sooo good to be working outside.


Oh my France seems to be the "in place" for us knitters..  Enjoy your trip  I am going to do some of my gardening (If I ever get to it!!!) in bags too.. I am hoping it will help keep in the moisture and will be easy clean up in the fall.  I will place the bags in containers though.. I'd like to see how you are doing yours!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Picked up some silver colored 9mm jump rings for markers and two Woolike 600+ yard red shades yesterday. Yarn has been wound onto their "Spindle".
> 
> Now to see what the pretty jump rings look like as I work with them. Very pretty on the one coiless safety pin for the moment.


have fun with your new yarn and markers... I have found that if I tie a strand of crochet thread onto the markers that when I put my lifeline in I can pop the markers off the needle and the thread holds them where they are needed on the next row back.. making sure that I count my stitches carefully.. Your new yarn sounds very pretty... where did you buy these wonderful new items?? I am picking up a new gift card today.. and plan on splurging again... LOL like I need more yarn.. gosh but it makes me happy so I am going to do it!! LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my France seems to be the "in place" for us knitters..  Enjoy your trip  I am going to do some of my gardening (If I ever get to it!!!) in bags too.. I am hoping it will help keep in the moisture and will be easy clean up in the fall.  I will place the bags in containers though.. I'd like to see how you are doing yours!!


I just sent for vegetable growing bags - some from Amazon, some from a local garden centre. If I get chance, Ronie, I'll take a photo but I have to go out soon. A big advantage I think is that the veg doesn't have to fight with weeds but I do need to remember to feed and water, and buying compost isn't cheap - I can't make enough of my own.

In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Knitting is great just for knitting.


For sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It sounds like you are getting a wonderful harvest already. Amazing!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Linda that is a great picture!!! what a cutie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


Absolutely priceless!!! What a happy boy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I just sent for vegetable growing bags - some from Amazon, some from a local garden centre. If I get chance, Ronie, I'll take a photo but I have to go out soon. A big advantage I think is that the veg doesn't have to fight with weeds but I do need to remember to feed and water, and buying compost isn't cheap - I can't make enough of my own.
> 
> In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


What a wonderful grin!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Picked up some silver colored 9mm jump rings for markers and two Woolike 600+ yard red shades yesterday. Yarn has been wound onto their "Spindle".
> 
> Now to see what the pretty jump rings look like as I work with them. Very pretty on the one coiless safety pin for the moment.


Enjoy your new finds! We can't wait to see them.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


Thanks for sharing such a wonderful smile with us today He looks like a handsome, happy little boy.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

kaixixang wrote:
Picked up some silver colored 9mm jump rings for markers and two Woolike 600+ yard red shades yesterday. Yarn has been wound onto their "Spindle".

Now to see what the pretty jump rings look like as I work with them. Very pretty on the one coiless safety pin for the moment.

Are you going to use the jump rings "as is" or decorate them?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Linda that is a great picture!!! what a cutie!!!


He is a little monkey and you can't turn your back for a second but he is so very lovable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Absolutely priceless!!! What a happy boy!!!


That describes him perfectly. Apart from teething whinges, he is a very happy lad.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful grin!


I know - sheer delight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for sharing such a wonderful smile with us today He looks like a handsome, happy little boy.


Thank you, Jan, it makes me smile everytime I look at it. :-D


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs

I like three: Golden Orchids, Butterfly Kiss, and Language of Roses.

I am in such great trouble....will anyone join me so I don't feel so guilty for saving more patterns...??? Please!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just checking in, been down with a cold.  Saw quite a few nice photos of projects, thanks for sharing  I won't even try to comment on all as I am way too far behind but have caught up on reading so will comment on the last post from DFL - no guilt, I already have several in my library


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


Golden Orchids, Evening in the Garden and Language of Roses are the ones that caught my attention. They are all saved though. You are not alone.  Thank you for finding these.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


Oh like I needed those!!! LOL and thank you very much.. most all have been added to my library!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh like I needed those!!! LOL and thank you very much.. most all have been added to my library!!


We are all in this boat together...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that is quite a perk to be able to sell your pictures to the tourists? Are you emailing them to people?

Linda--My back is feeling it today, too, Am sitting here doing laser work on my back so I can get out and do something physical today. Need to be on a job site and am procrastinating like crazy--even hoping the overcast weather does turn to rain. But it feels so incredibly enlivening to be in the garden. Had to walk in it earlier just to be with it and did take photos of the volunteers and weeds (thistles). 

Your gs is adorable. That smile can be felt all across the pond here in NY. Love it when they are that age: when they react it is with every cell in their body and can be so magnetic.

Must say I have no experience with vegetable growing bags. Will have to look them up. Have seen some businesses simply buy bags of compost, but holes along the sides and plant flower seedlings in them. Instant garden/landscaping

Toni--yes, when you let the volunteers visit along with the wild edibles, it really lengthens the garden food supply. Yesterday was noticing all the wild lettuce growing this year. It is both edible and medicinal as the milky juice in the stem is slightly narcotic and good for a sleep remedy.

DFL--thanks for the lace shawls. They go right into the eye candy plate for later picking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just checking in, been down with a cold.  Saw quite a few nice photos of projects, thanks for sharing  I won't even try to comment on all as I am way too far behind but have caught up on reading so will comment on the last post from DFL - no guilt, I already have several in my library


Feel better soon


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, it sounds as if you will be busy today. 

Kaixixang, sounds like you have some new toys to play with. Have fun.

Linda, love that little boy's grin!!  What a sweetie!

DFL, WOW! They are gorgeous! Love them.  Thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie/Linda--just looked up the grow bags and have a question for you. If you grow potatoes in them, how many potatoes can you get in a bag?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


Ok then, just for you. :wink: All in my library so stop feelin guilty now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Golden Orchids, Evening in the Garden and Language of Roses are the ones that caught my attention. They are all saved though. You are not alone.  Thank you for finding these.


I really like the look of Evening in the Garden too. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--that is quite a perk to be able to sell your pictures to the tourists? Are you emailing them to people?
> 
> Linda--My back is feeling it today, too, Am sitting here doing laser work on my back so I can get out and do something physical today. Need to be on a job site and am procrastinating like crazy--even hoping the overcast weather does turn to rain. But it feels so incredibly enlivening to be in the garden. Had to walk in it earlier just to be with it and did take photos of the volunteers and weeds (thistles).
> 
> ...


I am going to get out my TENS machine and then will do a gentle yoga practice.
The bags mean that I don't have to do any digging which is a big help, though I always enjoyed digging. I can also squeeze the bags into various spaces where there is no earth to plant in - eg where early flowering bulbs have died back and I don't want to disturb them, or corners of the patio and the paving outside the kitchen door.
I know exactly what you mean about toddlers - joy was just bursting out of him.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie/Linda--just looked up the grow bags and have a question for you. If you grow potatoes in them, how many potatoes can you get in a bag?


I tend to grow early salad potatoes rather than main crop and get 4 or 5 in each bag. Cropping isn't super heavy but we usually get enough out of 5 bags to last from July- ish to early October.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, ladies, how is the Morning Dove coming for those who are knitting it? The second repeat of the lace pattern went much faster for me than the first time through. I am really liking it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hey, ladies, how is the Morning Dove coming for those who are knitting it? The second repeat of the lace pattern went much faster for me than the first time through. I am really liking it.


That is looking good, Toni. I've nearly completed my second repeat. i'm adding beads to mine on the cdd on row six ( I'm actually placing them when I knit the next row 1. Will try to take a photo in alittle while.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Thanks to you for the wonderful design!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Sue - scarf came out fabulously. Love, love, love that color!
> 
> Bev - those are great socks. Love that you love dpn! Me, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't feel guilty! Aren't they all gorgeous? I think I saved them a year or so ago, but haven't done anything with the patterns yet, but it is nice to drool over them again.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like a great start, Toni! What size needle are you using on this project? I have two rows of knitting on my needles wondering if I should have used a smaller needle --- i really do not want to start over

Yes, DFL, my pattern library is overflowing but somehow your suggestions have found their way to join the multitude


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


He is adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


I joined you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hey, ladies, how is the Morning Dove coming for those who are knitting it? The second repeat of the lace pattern went much faster for me than the first time through. I am really liking it.


That looks great, Toni! I finished the first repeat last night. Will work on it some more later today.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--that is quite a perk to be able to sell your pictures to the tourists? Are you emailing them to people?


We don't email them.. it is part of my job to take the pictures just as they pass under the bridge. The captain tells them a story and they all look up at me (or who ever is taking pictures for the day) and wave!! When they get back from their trip we have them printed and in cardboard frames that they can buy for $7.00 if they want..

I will be using an old BBQ left over from my childhood for my plants so instead of dumping soil into it and its hood I'll just place the bags in there and slice them open for the plants.. if I use live well established plants like tomato's I'll leave most of the bag intact but if I grow greens on the other side (which is my plan I'll make a 'I' cut and peal the plastic back to expose the soil.. on both I will punch holes in the other side for drainage.. 
http://www.pinterest.com/ronie111/back-yard-ideas/ here are some of the ideas I have been collecting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that looks great!! I just finished my second repeat and was going for a 3rd but hubby came home... I slip with yarn in front my 2 stitches Purl wise and Purl the stitch then pass the 2 slipped stitches back... 

Hubby hurt his sore leg at work today so he is gimping around.. I suggested we go out for lunch and get some banking done.. we went to one of our fav places and had a great time.. everyone was in great form.. LOL they asked why he was limping so he told the story and when his pancakes came out they were shaped like Mickey Mouse.. the whole place got a kick out of it!! and it really cheered hubby up... he has a Dr.s appointment to look at his leg and ankle at 4 this afternoon... I suspect that he will be getting home about the same time as me tonight. hopefully there are no broken bones.. most likely he is just getting old.. LOL and doesn't heal up as quick as he did when he was much younger..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


That is one exuberantly happy little guy!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


You, enabler, you! Just favorited the whole lot of them!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Toni, knit faster, please. The suspense of how that yarn is unfolding colorwise is killing me!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He is adorable!


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We don't email them.. it is part of my job to take the pictures just as they pass under the bridge. The captain tells them a story and they all look up at me (or who ever is taking pictures for the day) and wave!! When they get back from their trip we have them printed and in cardboard frames that they can buy for $7.00 if they want..
> 
> I will be using an old BBQ left over from my childhood for my plants so instead of dumping soil into it and its hood I'll just place the bags in there and slice them open for the plants.. if I use live well established plants like tomato's I'll leave most of the bag intact but if I grow greens on the other side (which is my plan I'll make a 'I' cut and peal the plastic back to expose the soil.. on both I will punch holes in the other side for drainage..
> http://www.pinterest.com/ronie111/back-yard-ideas/ here are some of the ideas I have been collecting


What a good idea.I have a couple of old belfast sinks with leeks growing in them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni that looks great!! I just finished my second repeat and was going for a 3rd but hubby came home... I slip with yarn in front my 2 stitches Purl wise and Purl the stitch then pass the 2 slipped stitches back...
> 
> Hubby hurt his sore leg at work today so he is gimping around.. I suggested we go out for lunch and get some banking done.. we went to one of our fav places and had a great time.. everyone was in great form.. LOL they asked why he was limping so he told the story and when his pancakes came out they were shaped like Mickey Mouse.. the whole place got a kick out of it!! and it really cheered hubby up... he has a Dr.s appointment to look at his leg and ankle at 4 this afternoon... I suspect that he will be getting home about the same time as me tonight. hopefully there are no broken bones.. most likely he is just getting old.. LOL and doesn't heal up as quick as he did when he was much younger..


Hope there is not too much damage. You make him sound like a really nice guy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That is one exuberantly happy little guy!


You are so right. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Two repeats of MD done. 3mm needles and wondering if I should have gone slightly larger but I am not starting again.

Slight problem with the automatic watering system - one of the joints is not tight enough so there was water gushing over the patio. Will sort that tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Two repeats of MD done. 3mm needles and wondering if I should have gone slightly larger but I am not starting again.
> 
> Slight problem with the automatic watering system - one of the joints is not tight enough so there was water gushing over the patio. Will sort that tomorrow.


That is beautiful, Linda. Sorry about your automatic watering system not working properly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Two repeats of MD done. 3mm needles and wondering if I should have gone slightly larger but I am not starting again.
> 
> Slight problem with the automatic watering system - one of the joints is not tight enough so there was water gushing over the patio. Will sort that tomorrow.


Linda, that looks wonderful!!! I like the soft green yarn you chose. Your stitches show up beautifully!

I am using US 3/3.25mm. Don't change what you are doing!!! I didn't have a US 2/3mm? so here we are.

Elizabeth, I will knit again like crazy this evening and show you tomorrow what I have.  I am glad you like the color changes. I was concerned they were changing too quickly, but I think there is a long one here now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great starts Toni and Linda. Makes me want to change yarns.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great starts Toni and Linda. Makes me want to change yarns.


NO! NO! NO! Yours is so pretty like it is!!! You just get healthy again and knit away, lady!!! :thumbup: Of course, you could always do another one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, I remember that garden in a bag idea from pinterest. I hope it works for you.  Even more, I hope your hubby isn't hobbling along for too long. It sounds like you had a really nice lunch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We don't email them.. it is part of my job to take the pictures just as they pass under the bridge. The captain tells them a story and they all look up at me (or who ever is taking pictures for the day) and wave!! When they get back from their trip we have them printed and in cardboard frames that they can buy for $7.00 if they want..
> 
> I will be using an old BBQ left over from my childhood for my plants so instead of dumping soil into it and its hood I'll just place the bags in there and slice them open for the plants.. if I use live well established plants like tomato's I'll leave most of the bag intact but if I grow greens on the other side (which is my plan I'll make a 'I' cut and peal the plastic back to expose the soil.. on both I will punch holes in the other side for drainage..
> http://www.pinterest.com/ronie111/back-yard-ideas/ here are some of the ideas I have been collecting


That is a fun job there you have.

The bags in your photo are more like what I have seen around here. What I saw on line at Gardener's Supply is much more manicured: polypropylene 'baskets.' They claim you can get 3# of potatoes out of a bucket but costs can add up with their system. Personally I like the serendipity methods people make out of what is lying around. For years I had an old urinal that I wanted to turn into a planter. It wound up cracked from freezing outdoors. Still have an old cast iron double bowl sink that is not large enough to sell for anything worthwhile. It would make a good flower container.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I am going to get out my TENS machine and then will do a gentle yoga practice.
> The bags mean that I don't have to do any digging which is a big help, though I always enjoyed digging. I can also squeeze the bags into various spaces where there is no earth to plant in - eg where early flowering bulbs have died back and I don't want to disturb them, or corners of the patio and the paving outside the kitchen door.
> I know exactly what you mean about toddlers - joy was just bursting out of him.


I have a TENS unit, too, from a PT protocol but never use it. Do you find it really helps?

Are your planting bags like the ones in Ronie's photo? There is something to be said for a portable garden. I feel that way about my furniture. Putting things on wheels makes cleaning so much easier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hey, ladies, how is the Morning Dove coming for those who are knitting it? The second repeat of the lace pattern went much faster for me than the first time through. I am really liking it.


You remind me of my Poems stash. Have the same color and some in green. The color way on a scarf I did worked very well. Will see how it works on longer rows.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, really like your sock, both the colour and the pattern, which I have now saved.

Sue 


eshlemania said:


> Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can do magic loop, but I think I almost prefer dpns. I tend too to prefer top down socks, although I have knit toe up too.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is DPNs every time for me too apart from starting the toe of toe up. I find magic loop slow for me and fiddly - each to her own though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My issue with DPNs is they always fall out. Circulars don't give me that grief. Otherwise there is a nice rhythm with DPNs that I like. Think I prefer circulars and toe up for socks. Once you get the hang of it, it is pretty easy and a clean process.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda a lovely chuckle. That is wonderful grin :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You remind me of my Poems stash. Have the same color and some in green. The color way on a scarf I did worked very well. Will see how it works on longer rows.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> We are all in this boat together...


 :thumbup: I am in it, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is beautiful, Linda. Sorry about your automatic watering system not working properly.


It will be sorted tomorrow, thank you, Pam. It has something to do with high water pressure my husband thinks. He is thrilled that he put the system together properly and that the only problem is a loose joint, which he can fix easily.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Hey, ladies, how is the Morning Dove coming for those who are knitting it? The second repeat of the lace pattern went much faster for me than the first time through. I am really liking it.


That is great ,Toni. I have finished all 3 repeats and shall start the short rows tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous idea, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have a TENS unit, too, from a PT protocol but never use it. Do you find it really helps?
> 
> Are your planting bags like the ones in Ronie's photo? There is something to be said for a portable garden. I feel that way about my furniture. Putting things on wheels makes cleaning so much easier.


Sometimes it helps, Tanya, if I put it on the massage setting to relax tight muscles but it is not 100% effective. No my bags aren't like that, they are deeper and have handles on the sides. I'll get a photo tomorrow to show you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda a lovely chuckle. That is wonderful grin :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :-D Glad you enjoyed him, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It will be sorted tomorrow, thank you, Pam. It has something to do with high water pressure my husband thinks. He is thrilled that he put the system together properly and that the only problem is a loose joint, which he can fix easily.


That's good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, love your MD start. Looks great.

Ronie, I hope that your hubby heals quickly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:



> Toni, knit faster, please. The suspense of how that yarn is unfolding colorwise is killing me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Linda, yours is looking great also. Love that soft green. 

Thanks, Sue. It really is a quick knit. I asked my SIL how long her arm was from elbow to wrist bone-sock sizing Harlot Style. It's supposed to be the same length as your foot. And my DB told me she wears a size 8 shoe. So hopefully between the two the socks will fit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaixixang sounds like you picked up some nice buys! I need some new place markers myself!

Linda, your gs looks so very happy in that picture! What a cutie. And your Morning Dove start is so pretty!

Toni, love your start too. Those color changes sure are nice.

No need to feel guilty DFL. We all seem to have the pattern collecting addiction. And we do miss Jane's enabling  all those pretty shawls are now saved in my favorites too!

Melanie, hope you feel better soon! 

Ronie, interesting planting ideas. We just built raised beds for our vegetables. It's not a lot of space, so maybe we will add on with some bag containers as well. Hope you DH is not hurt too bad and will heal quickly.

I have also finished the second repeat of the lace of MD. I am using a size 3 needle also. My cast on looks a bit scraggly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Since Jane is temporarily missing, here are some free patterns I found:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summertime-shawl-2

Another one by same designer:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tropic-kerchief

Here is another, but not yet test knitted:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bowyer

Yet another one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-moon-crescent

One final one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isipisi

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Since Jane is temporarily missing, here are some free patterns I found:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summertime-shawl-2
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sue!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great ,Toni. I have finished all 3 repeats and shall start the short rows tomorrow.


Thank you, Norma!

When do we get to see yours?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I have also finished the second repeat of the lace of MD. I am using a size 3 needle also. My cast on looks a bit scraggly.


It is looking great, Caryn! I like the color you chose. Your cast on looks just fine! Blocking fixes everything.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for stepping in for Jane, Sue! Those are great patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue----nice shawls. the blue moon crescent and the isipisi are my favs but all are saved.

Caryn--great color MD. Am sure it will block out well when finished.

Linda--I prefer my Laser to the TENS as the laser actually effects healing where the TENS just offers a bit of relaxation which does little for me. The bags for gardening are neat. The ones you have sound like the ones I looked up today online. The ones Ronie is using are actually bags of top soil. Each has its place but using the bags of soil is far more cost effective but not mobile as are the kind of baskets you use.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, hope he isn't hurt too bad and heals quickly.

For garden I use grow planters. They are large enough to hold 2 tomato plants or 3-4 bell peppers. There is a water reservoir, a plate with the soil on top. I dump and clean them every few years and rotate crops. This helps mix the soil and removes the dirt that falls into the water reservoir. The same thing could be done with whatever is available. Drill a hole 3-4 inches up the side (water drain) rocks, bricks or something in the bottom, some screen on top of that, then soil. A stand pipe to add water. Add food for the plants and cover the soil to hold moisture in. I have marble size tomatoes and some peppers the size of my thumb. Cucumber, squash, zucchini, watermelon and pumpkin are growing.

I grow flowers and herbs that are supposed to help repel harmful bugs like squash bugs, tomato worms. Brush against them and fill the air with scent rosemary, mint, zinnias, nasturtium. . .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, hope he isn't hurt too bad and heals quickly.
> 
> For garden I use grow planters. They are large enough to hold 2 tomato plants or 3-4 bell peppers. There is a water reservoir, a plate with the soil on top. I dump and clean them every few years and rotate crops. This helps mix the soil and removes the dirt that falls into the water reservoir. The same thing could be done with whatever is available. Drill a hole 3-4 inches up the side (water drain) rocks, bricks or something in the bottom, some screen on top of that, then soil. A stand pipe to add water. Add food for the plants and cover the soil to hold moisture in. I have marble size tomatoes and some peppers the size of my thumb. Cucumber, squash, zucchini, watermelon and pumpkin are growing.
> 
> I grow flowers and herbs that are supposed to help repel harmful bugs like squash bugs, tomato worms. Brush against them and fill the air with scent rosemary, mint, zinnias, nasturtium. . .


You sound so organized, Tricia. Those herbs sound like they smell so nice.

My husband has set me up with some cattle feeders that he is not using anymore. The J-bunk got me started last year. This year, we have added a bunch of lick tubs with holes drilled in them. So far, so good!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> You sound so organized, Tricia. Those herbs sound like they smell so nice.
> 
> My husband has set me up with some cattle feeders that he is not using anymore. The J-bunk got me started last year. This year, we have added a bunch of lick tubs with holes drilled in them. So far, so good!


I tried copying the picture - no luck so to see the boxes go to http://earthbox.com/earthbox-systems/the-original-earthbox-gardening-system/earthbox-gardening-systems.html and another style http://www.agardenpatch.com/?gclid=Cj0KEQjw7r-rBRDE_dXtgLz9-e4BEiQATeKG7K9d_gJUvKLe1it2GI15NdSi_VZLkIxCGpRZJbRjZucaAgL68P8HAQ
I have both.

My lick tubs are taller and take more soil and I was afraid there might be something in them to harm the plants. I'll see how they work. That will be another use for them. I like the water reservoir with the hole to prevent plants sitting in water.

I hope the flowers and herbs work. I heard basil repels tomato worms and makes tomatoes taste better. I know tomato and basil soup is good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great, Caryn. I am sure yours will block beautifully. I have have finished the third repeat. I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Kaixixang sounds like you picked up some nice buys! I need some new place markers myself!
> 
> Linda, your gs looks so very happy in that picture! What a cutie. And your Morning Dove start is so pretty!
> 
> ...


Caryn, Your md is pretty. I am saved. The needles I need are in use so need to finish Spring Spirits first. Saved by busy needles!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll: 
It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> have fun with your new yarn and markers... I have found that if I tie a strand of crochet thread onto the markers that when I put my lifeline in I can pop the markers off the needle and the thread holds them where they are needed on the next row back.. making sure that I count my stitches carefully.. Your new yarn sounds very pretty... where did you buy these wonderful new items?? I am picking up a new gift card today.. and plan on splurging again... LOL like I need more yarn.. gosh but it makes me happy so I am going to do it!! LOL


Only Michael's has the Woolike 
http://www.michaels.com/loops-and-threads-woolike-yarn/M10338444.html

And...it turns out I'll have to choose a merino for the green I'm looking for. The two I looked at don't come as bright as preferred.



jangmb said:


> Are you going to use the jump rings "as is" or decorate them?


Definitely as-is. I need something large enough to not score/damage my bamboo circulars.



dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs


Watch out for one or two...you have to add to a cart --> which makes the acquisition a bit problematic.

If any of y'all find a yarn.com address with green...post it and I'll locate it.
I'm hoping for merino/blend with a bright forest/kelly green ... about 400+ yards (probably dk/laceweight)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

All this gardening talk reminds me that I wanted to do some this year. I've seen so pictures of stawbail gardening. Plop down a bail of straw, throw some compost on top of it and plant. I may have to try some.

Toni, I like your j-bunks. My DH really, REALLY wants to mow down all my flowers and weeds (let's bit forget those) around my house and pour cement. I don't have time to weed and we get too many volunteer trees. Then I could container garden flowers and vegies. I am liking the idea more and more after seeing everyone's pics.

They are HERE!! They got in last night and we will be commencing on our day shortly. DH and I shared our knitting projects last night. Do you find yourself doing that with other knitters?  Well, yes, I guess you do. That's what the LP is all about.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.

Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!

I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They are HERE!! They got in last night and we will be commencing on our day shortly. DH and I shared our knitting projects last night. Do you find yourself doing that with other knitters?  Well, yes, I guess you do. That's what the LP is all about.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!


What fun Bev. It is nice to have family to share common interests with. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> All this gardening talk reminds me that I wanted to do some this year. I've seen so pictures of stawbail gardening. Plop down a bail of straw, throw some compost on top of it and plant. I may have to try some.
> 
> Toni, I like your j-bunks. My DH really, REALLY wants to mow down all my flowers and weeds (let's bit forget those) around my house and pour cement. I don't have time to weed and we get too many volunteer trees. Then I could container garden flowers and veggies. I am liking the idea more and more after seeing everyone's pics.
> 
> ...


With the snow Indiana got...You have until the end of June for starting veggies. Otherwise go for herbs/flowers as they don't require more than water and space. Verbena and Lobilia (sp?) too. You can enjoy the stems and flowers from either for a natural headache cure.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.
> 
> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!
> 
> I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


I *REALLY* miss having our own land! We can't do that size container gardening here in the apartment complex. 5 gallon buckets and some long-ish rectangle containers (carrots and root veggies) are what we're limited to.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--would love to see a picture of your container garden. Companion planting is Nature's way; Us so-called modern humans have been late to the game of understanding this. I do have a book on companion planting which describes many pairings of plants as well as those that should be kept away from each other. Basil has been grown with tomatoes for repelling various bugs, aphids in particular. Marigolds, too. 

Toni--that long feeder works beautifully for your onions and cilantro. Cilantro will self-seed forever. Haven't renewed a seed planting of that herb for 15 yrs. Main problem is that it is not cooperative and travels all over the garden making it hard to plant other things in neat human rows. Do you save the seeds from cilantro? I do. It is the spice coriander and will hold up for many months. It holds its flavor for almost 2 yrs when stored whole. I grind it when ready to use it. Those potato containers are also great. Nice when you have things like hanging out around your house. Saves a lot of weeding.

Norma--sounds like a very successful and fun event last nite. Why were you raising money?

KX--remember working with Loops & Threads years ago. Check WEBS online for the merino. They always have some great sales. So does Elann.com which now sells on Amazon I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I *REALLY* miss having our own land! We can't do that size container gardening here in the apartment complex. 5 gallon buckets and some long-ish rectangle containers (carrots and root veggies) are what we're limited to.


Years ago I lived in an apartment complex that had tiny areas for little shrubs outside. I tore out what was there and planted tomatoes and ???? Everyone thought it was such a 'weird' thing to do but the kids would come by and eat the tomatoes. My rental house is a 'city' house and there are small areas along the street edge for simple plantings. Just about every house on the street has planted flowers and flowering shrubs which makes it so pleasant in the summer--all except my house which someone filled in with black top. No tenant has been there long enough to want to put in the effort to remove the black top and refurbish the soil. But I bet the City would not object to bag or container plantings in that area.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.
> 
> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!
> 
> I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


Raised beds are clearly the easiest to do. Did you line the wood with anything to prevent decay? A customer I had would do worm farming in his basement and add worm castings and leaves every fall and his growth rate was phenomenal. I was there one Spring and saw him start 3 weeks after I did and his plants grew 3x faster than mine. He just planted in the mulch, never turning the soil.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking good, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> What fun Bev. It is nice to have family to share common interests with. Enjoy your weekend!


 :thumbup: and from me, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> All this gardening talk reminds me that I wanted to do some this year. I've seen so pictures of stawbail gardening. Plop down a bail of straw, throw some compost on top of it and plant. I may have to try some.
> 
> Toni, I like your j-bunks. My DH really, REALLY wants to mow down all my flowers and weeds (let's bit forget those) around my house and pour cement. I don't have time to weed and we get too many volunteer trees. Then I could container garden flowers and vegies. I am liking the idea more and more after seeing everyone's pics.
> 
> ...


Straw bail gardening seems to work. I saw this at a customers house where he just planted directly into the straw--nothing added on top of the bails. His tomatoes seemed to be growing well and they were in a bad area with little sun.

Hope your knitting gathering was fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Kaixixang sounds like you picked up some nice buys! I need some new place markers myself!
> 
> Linda, your gs looks so very happy in that picture! What a cutie. And your Morning Dove start is so pretty!
> 
> ...


That is coming along nicely, Sisu. I thought the same about the cast on but thinking about it, I suppose the blocking will take care of it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops, Tanya, I forgot to say. It is for the Air Ambulance. A vital service as we are an hour from the nearest emergency hospital.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Since Jane is temporarily missing, here are some free patterns I found:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summertime-shawl-2
> 
> ...


 :lol: And I thought I was safe for a couple of days. Thanks, Sue, I like Blue Moon especially.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> :lol: And I thought I was safe for a couple of days. Thanks, Sue, I like Blue Moon especially.


I missed these patterns! Thank you both!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Toni for hosting this Lace Party and this project. I haven't cast on yet, hopefully Sunday or Monday. I have lots of pages to catch up on. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. I complained to Carmen that I didn't receive any photos of Jackson yesterday so she sent me lots today, it's going to be difficult to choose from them. I don't want to overload you all, so I will spread them out. Sorry ladies they are too cute, so I have to share with you.&#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oops, Tanya, I forgot to say. It is for the Air Ambulance. A vital service as we are an hour from the nearest emergency hospital.


Good show! sounds like a very needed service. The small towns around here operate with many volunteers and they do lots of fund raisers, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. I complained to Carmen that I didn't receive any photos of Jackson yesterday so she sent me lots today, it's going to be difficult to choose from them. I don't want to overload you all, so I will spread them out. Sorry ladies they are too cute, so I have to share with you.💞


Love their faces at this age. They are so open to the world around them and take everything in with those big eyes. He is growing up beautifully.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Here is a picture of my progress so far. This is after one vertical repeat. The tbl stitches make nice little cables. Maybe not the best yarn for the project but it is working up well. The other picture is from my bike ride today - pedaling support for para-cyclists.


Lovely start on your shawl Melanie and I love the bike ride photo. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Linda, yours is looking great also. Love that soft green.
> 
> Thanks, Sue. It really is a quick knit. I asked my SIL how long her arm was from elbow to wrist bone-sock sizing Harlot Style. It's supposed to be the same length as your foot. And my DB told me she wears a size 8 shoe. So hopefully between the two the socks will fit.


hmmm I have never heard that!! now I will go and measure mine and see how close it is 

Linda that is looking beautiful!!! I love the movement in the stitches.. If I haven't been so busy I would get the camera out and take pictures of mine.. Maybe this weekend


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is coffee time but we have had a small trauma. One of DHs hives has been knocked over he thinks by a fox. We are due a storm later so he has managed to pick it up and weigh it down but the bees were not very pleased :roll:
> Any way here is my Morning Dove.


So sorry about your bees Norma. Your shawl start is lovely. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for representing us.
> Looks interesting.
> Since you asked about Tango in the last thread ...
> My neighbour's are gone to Greece for a holiday & I was just over checking the garden - stealing strawberries & lettuce. When I headed up to the top of the garden toward the house, Tango came bounding up past me & then turned with his familiar saucy expression. Made me feel so much better. I wish that I had had my camera to share it with you.


So happy Tango is feeling better Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to Earth Sky News Oregon just had a five point something earthquake- hope you are all ok Ronie!


Same from me, I hope everyone is safe. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Strawberry Fields is finished. Summer Spirits is growing but pictures look yellow like a yellow filter was used.


Beautiful work Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You are welcome! That is my Madryn. You are good!!! When I was going through the barns looking at all of the pretty fibers and colors, I was sooooo tempted!!! But I just could not rationalize those purchases when I knew that I had so much fiber available to me for free at home. (When I get all of the right pieces of equipment gathered, I am going to have to wash and spin like crazy.  )
> 
> Here is just a sampling of what I saw:


Yarn heaven, just beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the latest Spring Fling clue with its short rows, eagerly awaiting the final Clue next week.
> 
> Sue


Looking beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.
> 
> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!
> 
> I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


Those raised beds look great, Caryn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here is a plantain pic--Notice the how the leaf ribs all run from the bottom to the top of the leaf from the center stem. The leaf is a round leaf plantain but the needle nose plantain have long skinny leaves. Also, notice the leaves all grow in a rosette close to the ground. The leaves can grow quite large--around here I have them up to about 9 or 10". In the NW, with its wetter and warmer climate they may even grow bigger, like everything else there.
> 
> And for those of you in dreary, rainy weather, here are some poppies which are beginning to open up and a few irises still in bloom


Lovely poppies Tanya. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. I complained to Carmen that I didn't receive any photos of Jackson yesterday so she sent me lots today, it's going to be difficult to choose from them. I don't want to overload you all, so I will spread them out. Sorry ladies they are too cute, so I have to share with you.💞


Always brings a smile to my face to see this happy little guy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You sound so organized, Tricia. Those herbs sound like they smell so nice.
> 
> My husband has set me up with some cattle feeders that he is not using anymore. The J-bunk got me started last year. This year, we have added a bunch of lick tubs with holes drilled in them. So far, so good!


I'm not sure what a J-bunk is... but your garden is looking great!! I don't think we ever used Lick Tubs either.. they just put the salt licks on the ground.. 
I did find some very fun and interesting 'farm' supply's to garden in when I was on the ranch though .. I had a crock lid that was about 2' wide and put it on top of a old tree trunk supported by rocks so it wouldn't tip and I used that for a bird bath.. it was great!!

Tricia your containers look very nice and I can see where they would be great in my back yard... it also sounds like your garden is starting out really nice.. I have always planted marigolds around my tomatoes for the bugs. I never thought of basil.. but what fun and how pretty that would be!! Thanks for the idea!

Bev we have cement all around and have to use containers.. the fun part is being creative with them.. I have enough of my chicken wire and access to some hay and I want to try the potatoes in that.. maybe if I put enough in planters and things in the corner where the dogs bark all the time at the neighbors dogs then they might quiet down a little!! poor things are little doxies and we are situated up above the house next door.. the dogs next door are pit bull mixes and quite large.. but my dogs think they are bigger.. if my dogs who think they own the neighborhood ever came nose to nose with them they would tuck their tails and run.. the neighbors dogs just look at mine.. never make a peep and are the best behaved dogs ever!!! mine are brats..LOL

Caryn I love how yours is turning out!! it looks really nice in that color..

Norma you are doing 3 repeats? I thought we were to do 4?? I had better read my pattern again.. I will be getting off the computer here in a few and I want to do some good solid knitting before the family wakes up 

Thanks for the well wishes for my hubby all.. it seems he has some kind of an infection in his leg.. and the Dr. put him on some heavy duty antibiotics.. it is kind a scary because I don't know where the infection is.. he didn't pay that close of attention.. he needed to get to the drug store before it closed in 10 mins... LOL luckily it was just across the street.. it can't be all that bad because the dr. said he could go play golf today!! we will see how he is feeling..LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - uneventful can be boring but infinitely preferable to the alternative.


Definitely Jane, in this case boring is great!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I will have to get to my row 6 to remember how I did it.. I think I slipped purl wise with yarn in back I will be better at remembering next time around..  it is just something I wanted to get through and it was not a easy stitch to do.. I am enjoying the other rows a lot more  even purling through the back loop isn't too bad once I get going.. It is also nice because now I can clearly see the ribbing so I don't have to be constantly looking back and forth  I want to get through the second run through on chart 1 today..
> 
> I got a lucky surprise today when I called to see if the Dr. is on time (he is normally hours behind) and they said there were a few no shows so I got in early!! and I have the day off.. YAY!! My Blood Work came back great!! Cholesterol is still a issue but greatly improving  all with just diet and exercise.. which I don't get enough exercise in because of the hip but I must get enough at work because the weight continues to go down.. 7 pounds in 4 months  happy dance time ... so it was a great morning and I have a few hours before hubby gets home to kick back and do nothing but knit


That's fantastic news Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Jangmb progress on the Guernsey


Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished off my Seabird (Kestrel and Gull)scarf. I took it with me this evening to my Knitting Guild meeting and managed to finish the bind off there. So one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang that is a great price on the yarn.. it is very fine but even if a person doubled it that would still be a great price 

Norma great job on the event!! it sounds like you had a really nice time too 

Caryn those are great looking raised beds!! so neat and tidy too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, ladies! I am glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Tanya, that is a good idea to leave some in a corner. There is a spot where I could do that. Thank you!!!


Denitely enjoying the tour. Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> And another one bites the dust! This is my May RMT dishcloth that was left behind when we went to the beach.
> 
> Sue


Lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> And another one bites the dust! This is my May RMT dishcloth that was left behind when we went to the beach.
> 
> Sue


Lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good show! sounds like a very needed service. The small towns around here operate with many volunteers and they do lots of fund raisers, too.


My area uses a lot of volunteers too but they always seem to want to raise our taxes for everything.. drives me crazy.. they need more fund raisers and not be so fast to raise taxes.. I guess the only thing I can do is go to the town meetings! 

Adorable pictures of Jackson Ros!! he sure brightens up the day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my hubby all.. it seems he has some kind of an infection in his leg.. and the Dr. put him on some heavy duty antibiotics.. it is kind a scary because I don't know where the infection is.. he didn't pay that close of attention.. he needed to get to the drug store before it closed in 10 mins... LOL luckily it was just across the street.. it can't be all that bad because the dr. said he could go play golf today!! we will see how he is feeling..LOL


Glad he saw the doctor and hopefully the antibiotics will help him out, Ronie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad he saw the doctor and hopefully the antibiotics will help him out, Ronie.


Thanks Pam!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf so attaching photos of all three.  Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove. Did the cast on last week and completed row 1 of the first repeat last night.


Beautiful work Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson is having great fun!! Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that turned out so nicely.
> 
> Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


Great sock, Bev. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Two repeats of MD done. 3mm needles and wondering if I should have gone slightly larger but I am not starting again.


Love the crispness of the stitches on this! Hope the water issues get sorted quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooh Ronie. Perhaps I got it wrong. I shall check before I start knitting in a few minutes.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I have also finished the second repeat of the lace of MD. I am using a size 3 needle also. My cast on looks a bit scraggly.


Lovely red!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I just sent for vegetable growing bags - some from Amazon, some from a local garden centre. If I get chance, Ronie, I'll take a photo but I have to go out soon. A big advantage I think is that the veg doesn't have to fight with weeds but I do need to remember to feed and water, and buying compost isn't cheap - I can't make enough of my own.
> 
> In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little. Taken on his recent visit, here is Max, aged 15 months, visiting the cricket club for the first time to see his uncle play. He loved the space and all that grass.


Linda, Max is gorgeous and he looks like he's having so much fun. It's a beautiful age. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs and all are free...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/aino-haikala-designs
> 
> ...


Gorgeous patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Just checking in, been down with a cold.  Saw quite a few nice photos of projects, thanks for sharing  I won't even try to comment on all as I am way too far behind but have caught up on reading so will comment on the last post from DFL - no guilt, I already have several in my library


I hope you feel better soon Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hey, ladies, how is the Morning Dove coming for those who are knitting it? The second repeat of the lace pattern went much faster for me than the first time through. I am really liking it.


Looking lovely Toni. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Roni, hope your DH's infection will clear up soon..

Sue



Ronie said:


> I'm not sure what a J-bunk is... but your garden is looking great!! I don't think we ever used Lick Tubs either.. they just put the salt licks on the ground..
> I did find some very fun and interesting 'farm' supply's to garden in when I was on the ranch though .. I had a crock lid that was about 2' wide and put it on top of a old tree trunk supported by rocks so it wouldn't tip and I used that for a bird bath.. it was great!!
> 
> Tricia your containers look very nice and I can see where they would be great in my back yard... it also sounds like your garden is starting out really nice.. I have always planted marigolds around my tomatoes for the bugs. I never thought of basil.. but what fun and how pretty that would be!! Thanks for the idea!
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Toni that looks great!! I just finished my second repeat and was going for a 3rd but hubby came home... I slip with yarn in front my 2 stitches Purl wise and Purl the stitch then pass the 2 slipped stitches back...
> 
> Hubby hurt his sore leg at work today so he is gimping around.. I suggested we go out for lunch and get some banking done.. we went to one of our fav places and had a great time.. everyone was in great form.. LOL they asked why he was limping so he told the story and when his pancakes came out they were shaped like Mickey Mouse.. the whole place got a kick out of it!! and it really cheered hubby up... he has a Dr.s appointment to look at his leg and ankle at 4 this afternoon... I suspect that he will be getting home about the same time as me tonight. hopefully there are no broken bones.. most likely he is just getting old.. LOL and doesn't heal up as quick as he did when he was much younger..


I hope your hubby's leg heals soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Two repeats of MD done. 3mm needles and wondering if I should have gone slightly larger but I am not starting again.
> 
> Slight problem with the automatic watering system - one of the joints is not tight enough so there was water gushing over the patio. Will sort that tomorrow.


Looking gorgeous Linda. Hope the watering system gets sorted out. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, you are quite right!! I am going to start my fourth repeat now!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--I prefer my Laser to the TENS as the laser actually effects healing where the TENS just offers a bit of relaxation which does little for me. The bags for gardening are neat. The ones you have sound like the ones I looked up today online. The ones Ronie is using are actually bags of top soil. Each has its place but using the bags of soil is far more cost effective but not mobile as are the kind of baskets you use.


I haven't heard of the Laser you talk about, Tanya but after using the TENS last night, my back feels much better today.

I have taken some photos of my little space to give you some idea, although the contents aren't far along yet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is looking great, Caryn! I like the color you chose. Your cast on looks just fine! Blocking fixes everything.


I agree with Toni, Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
> The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll:
> It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


Fantastic effort Norma. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, hope he isn't hurt too bad and heals quickly.
> 
> For garden I use grow planters. They are large enough to hold 2 tomato plants or 3-4 bell peppers. There is a water reservoir, a plate with the soil on top. I dump and clean them every few years and rotate crops. This helps mix the soil and removes the dirt that falls into the water reservoir. The same thing could be done with whatever is available. Drill a hole 3-4 inches up the side (water drain) rocks, bricks or something in the bottom, some screen on top of that, then soil. A stand pipe to add water. Add food for the plants and cover the soil to hold moisture in. I have marble size tomatoes and some peppers the size of my thumb. Cucumber, squash, zucchini, watermelon and pumpkin are growing.
> 
> I grow flowers and herbs that are supposed to help repel harmful bugs like squash bugs, tomato worms. Brush against them and fill the air with scent rosemary, mint, zinnias, nasturtium. . .


I don't think I've come across that kind of planter, Tricia. I will have to do some research, I think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Love their faces at this age. They are so open to the world around them and take everything in with those big eyes. He is growing up beautifully.


Thank you Tanya, I think so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Always brings a smile to my face to see this happy little guy!


Thank you Pam, I feel the same way. That's why I had to complain about my lack of photos from Carmen yesterday!!! 💞 (in a nice way of course)😀


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I haven't heard of the Laser you talk about, Tanya but after using the TENS last night, my back feels much better today.
> 
> I have taken some photos of my little space to give you some idea, although the contents aren't far along yet.


Love your garden. Reminds me of living in NYC when I was trying to grow on the fire escapes and composting coffee grounds and egg shells under the sink. Your grow baskets look like what I saw online but the Gardener's Supply baskets were about $30 each so that could add up to large investment along with the soil. Hope yours are more friendly to the pocket.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> My area uses a lot of volunteers too but they always seem to want to raise our taxes for everything.. drives me crazy.. they need more fund raisers and not be so fast to raise taxes.. I guess the only thing I can do is go to the town meetings!
> 
> Adorable pictures of Jackson Ros!! he sure brightens up the day!


Thank you Ronie, I just love looking at that darling little face. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad he saw the doctor and hopefully the antibiotics will help him out, Ronie.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson is having great fun!! Lovely :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I hope it heals quickly too 

Linda those look great.. I wonder if a person could use feed bags?? hmmm now I need to find someone who is feeding their cattle.. LOL I wonder how long a bag made of cheap yarn would hold up..LOL just a silly thought.. and no I won't be giving it a try!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.
> 
> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!
> 
> I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


Everyone please forgive me for not commenting on everyones beautifu; projects and posts. :XD:

Caryn, a friend of mine recently sent an email with instructions on how to build a potato garden. I emailed to my work email but no pictures are showing up and the links don't seem to show pictures. I will copy some info here. 
Potatoes are fairly low maintenance, can be grown in a pot or in the ground, last a fairly long time if stored properly, and can be very nutritious (high in potassium and vitamin C). Heres more incentive: according to this article, you can grow 100 pounds of potatoes in 4 sq. feet.
According to this article from the Seattle Times, potatoes planted inside a box with this method can grow up to 100 pounds of potatoes in just 4 square feet. All that is required:
1: lumber 2: seed potatoes 3: soil 4: careful attention to watering
Plant as early as April or as late as August 1, with an approximated 3 month till harvest turnaround time.
Here are some pointers from the article:
1) Cut apart larger seed potatoes, making sure there are at least two eyes in each piece you plant.
2) Dust the cut pieces with fir dust, which seals the open ends from bacteria.
3) Fertilize with 10-20-20 fertilizer at planting and a couple of times during the season.
4) Water so that the plants are kept at an even level of moisture.
5) Dont plant in the same area in consecutive years or use the same soil to fill your potato box, as potatoes can attract various diseases.

ps - I was able to download a picture


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KX, I hope you find your emerald green merino. Have you tried KnitPicks? or Craftsy has sales and clearance items sometimes.

Thanks for the links to the planters, Tricia. They are interesting.

So, if I plant basil and marigolds around my tomatoes I will not get cut worms. Am I understanding that correctly?

Thank you for the Jackson photos, Ros.  

Ronie, I hope the day of golf is as therapeutic as the meds for your hubby.  It is fun what you can find to use in the yard, isn't it?

Norma, congratulations on a successful fundraiser.  Yes, my pattern says 4 repeats of the lace on MD. 

Linda, I have never seen garden bags like those before. They are amazing! It looks like they are working very well for you. 

Tanya, your fire escape garden sounds like you were pretty determined to get your own veggies. Your neighbors probably admired your spunk.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
> The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll:
> It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


Well done, all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

After my personal demonstration for the drum carder, I wandered through the barns to see the various fiber animals that were represented at the festival. There were sheering demonstrations, so some of them still had their fleeces on them. We could see what they looked like also.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.
> 
> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!
> 
> I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


Yours do look nicer than my bags but I can put my bags up on a bench to plant, which saves my back a little.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With the snow Indiana got...You have until the end of June for starting veggies. Otherwise go for herbs/flowers as they don't require more than water and space. Verbena and Lobilia (sp?) too. You can enjoy the stems and flowers from either for a natural headache cure.


I could do with a headache cure at the moment. It is really humid here and that always gives me a vile headache and makes feel really slow and stupid. Paracetamol has little effect so I have given up taking it. Hope it rains soon so the air will clear. Can't knit when my head is like this, the symbols on the pattern seem to jump and dance.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... I can put my bags up on a bench to plant, which saves my back a little.


Saving backs is very important and wise, Linda. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I could do with a headache cure at the moment. It is really humid here and that always gives me a vile headache and makes feel really slow and stupid. Paracetamol has little effect so I have given up taking it. Hope it rains soon so the air will clear. Can't knit when my head is like this, the symbols on the pattern seem to jump and dance.


Nasty. I sure hope you can feel better soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Years ago I lived in an apartment complex that had tiny areas for little shrubs outside. I tore out what was there and planted tomatoes and ???? Everyone thought it was such a 'weird' thing to do but the kids would come by and eat the tomatoes. My rental house is a 'city' house and there are small areas along the street edge for simple plantings. Just about every house on the street has planted flowers and flowering shrubs which makes it so pleasant in the summer--all except my house which someone filled in with black top. No tenant has been there long enough to want to put in the effort to remove the black top and refurbish the soil. But I bet the City would not object to bag or container plantings in that area.


Sounds like a plan.

:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Raised beds are clearly the easiest to do. Did you line the wood with anything to prevent decay? A customer I had would do worm farming in his basement and add worm castings and leaves every fall and his growth rate was phenomenal. I was there one Spring and saw him start 3 weeks after I did and his plants grew 3x faster than mine. He just planted in the mulch, never turning the soil.


The garedening programmes over here call it the no-dig method and it is becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Potatoes are fairly low maintenance, can be grown in a pot or in the ground, last a fairly long time if stored properly, and can be very nutritious (high in potassium and vitamin C). Heres more incentive: according to this article, you can grow 100 pounds of potatoes in 4 sq. feet.
> According to this article from the Seattle Times, potatoes planted inside a box with this method can grow up to 100 pounds of potatoes in just 4 square feet. All that is required:
> 1: lumber 2: seed potatoes 3: soil 4: careful attention to watering
> Plant as early as April or as late as August 1, with an approximated 3 month till harvest turnaround time.
> ...


That is interesting how you can get to the potatoes from the bottom of the planter. A 100 pounds of potatoes would last a while. Nice! It is also good to note that you need to rotate your plantings. Thank you, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. I complained to Carmen that I didn't receive any photos of Jackson yesterday so she sent me lots today, it's going to be difficult to choose from them. I don't want to overload you all, so I will spread them out. Sorry ladies they are too cute, so I have to share with you.💞


Just love his smile. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> hmmm I have never heard that!! now I will go and measure mine and see how close it is
> 
> Linda that is looking beautiful!!! I love the movement in the stitches.. If I haven't been so busy I would get the camera out and take pictures of mine.. Maybe this weekend


Thank you, Ronie, I'll look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Linda, Max is gorgeous and he looks like he's having so much fun. It's a beautiful age. 💞


My daughter always said she didn't want children but I suppose Mother Nature convinced her otherwise. She then thought she would have to wait until they were 5-7years old before really enjoying their company. Now she looks at her boys with wonder on her face and says, "Who knew toddlers were so awsome?" Well I did, of course, but she needed to find out for herself. She is a great mum.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Linda. Hope the watering system gets sorted out. 💞


Thank you, Ros. Hubby says it is fixed so we will see what happens when it comes on at its programmed time to night.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Love your garden. Reminds me of living in NYC when I was trying to grow on the fire escapes and composting coffee grounds and egg shells under the sink. Your grow baskets look like what I saw online but the Gardener's Supply baskets were about $30 each so that could add up to large investment along with the soil. Hope yours are more friendly to the pocket.


They are very friendly to the pocket, Tanya. I have been getting packs of 3 for around £10- sorry I have no idea what the conversion is.
By planting veg in the containers, I can keep my borders for my flowers as they are less labour intensive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone... I hope it heals quickly too
> 
> Linda those look great.. I wonder if a person could use feed bags?? hmmm now I need to find someone who is feeding their cattle.. LOL I wonder how long a bag made of cheap yarn would hold up..LOL just a silly thought.. and no I won't be giving it a try!!


I would think acrylic yarn may hold up pretty well. I know of people who use old sacks too - the proper hessian ones.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Everyone please forgive me for not commenting on everyones beautifu; projects and posts. :XD:
> 
> Caryn, a friend of mine recently sent an email with instructions on how to build a potato garden. I emailed to my work email but no pictures are showing up and the links don't seem to show pictures. I will copy some info here.
> Potatoes are fairly low maintenance, can be grown in a pot or in the ground, last a fairly long time if stored properly, and can be very nutritious (high in potassium and vitamin C). Heres more incentive: according to this article, you can grow 100 pounds of potatoes in 4 sq. feet.
> ...


Very useful. I love all these ideas evryone is coming up with.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> After my personal demonstration for the drum carder, I wandered through the barns to see the various fiber animals that were represented at the festival. There were sheering demonstrations, so some of them still had their fleeces on them. We could see what they looked like also.


That sounds like a really great fibre festival, Toni.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking good, Linda. They look in a sheltered spot, there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> After my personal demonstration for the drum carder, I wandered through the barns to see the various fiber animals that were represented at the festival. There were sheering demonstrations, so some of them still had their fleeces on them. We could see what they looked like also.


Fascinating photos. You did have a good time!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I could do with a headache cure at the moment. It is really humid here and that always gives me a vile headache and makes feel really slow and stupid. Paracetamol has little effect so I have given up taking it. Hope it rains soon so the air will clear. Can't knit when my head is like this, the symbols on the pattern seem to jump and dance.


I hate that but it did rain at lunchtime so perhaps the humity has fallen your way by now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My daughter always said she didn't want children but I suppose Mother Nature convinced her otherwise. She then thought she would have to wait until they were 5-7years old before really enjoying their company. Now she looks at her boys with wonder on her face and says, "Who knew toddlers were so awsome?" Well I did, of course, but she needed to find out for herself. She is a great mum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fascinating photos. You did have a good time!!


I sure did, Norma! Next year I can go and be more relaxed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a pleasant surprise just after I came home from my Jazzercise class, before I had even had time to shower and change clothes. My daughter, Kat, called to,say they were coming over ( they live about 23 miles from us), and we're just about 30 seconds away. They were just pulling up into our drive. It was a short visit, and they headed home right after lunch for their naps.

So here is my Jackson and his sister, Alexandra. He will be 2 on 1st July and she will be 5 in mid August.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise just after I came home from my Jazzercise class, before I had even had time to shower and change clothes. My daughter, Kat, called to,say they were coming over ( they live about 23 miles from us), and we're just about 30 seconds away. They were just pulling up into our drive. It was a short visit, and they headed home right after lunch for their naps.
> 
> So here is my Jackson and his sister, Alexandra. He will be 2 on 1st July and she will be 5 in mid August.
> 
> Sue


What a great surprise and lovely children!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise just after I came home from my Jazzercise class, before I had even had time to shower and change clothes. My daughter, Kat, called to,say they were coming over ( they live about 23 miles from us), and we're just about 30 seconds away. They were just pulling up into our drive. It was a short visit, and they headed home right after lunch for their naps.
> 
> So here is my Jackson and his sister, Alexandra. He will be 2 on 1st July and she will be 5 in mid August.
> 
> Sue


What a wonderful surprise!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson is having great fun!! Lovely :thumbup:


Agreed, great pictures of such a happy boy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love all these ideas for gardening ... 

Sue what a nice surprise!!!!! They are so cute and adorable


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great surprise and lovely children!


ditto!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Sue what a nice surprise!!!!! They are so cute and adorable


Agree, agree, agree! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, dear, 20 pages to catch up on - which will continue to grow.

Tango & I are back home - arrived here at 12:45 this morning. No problems encountered.

I have a few patterns in case your hands were idle while I was gone:

Vine Lace Summer Top with I-Cord Finish by Elaine Phillips
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1314.html

Free designs by Christine Nöller (I couldn't get the link to the free ones to work right so you can filter them from this page.)
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/christine-noller
two that I really like: 
Linnea/F
Fensterbild

Puka Puka Shawl by Karen Fenlason
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puka-puka-shawl

New release by MMario - September
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/september-8


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished up the socks for DS the other day. Also finished Clue 7 of Spring Fling and the June pattern for the 2015 Beaded Lace scarf ... Now I'm going to get to work on the Morning Dove...


Look at you just zipping along!!
Great work!
Nice comfy looking socks & the SF is looking fantastic. Mai Tai just sounds so lovely!
I love the June pattern. Can't wait to get at it - yours is inspiring. Have to do May first, though. Someone (whose name will remain a secret) actually suggest that I do June before May - now that would cause chaos in the universe, Elizabeth. Oops! it slipped.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Scarf blocked. I like how it turned out. I hope my GD likes it too.


Your SeaBird is stunning, Sue. Your knitting & blocking really show off those motifs so well.
Your granddaughter will surely love it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Finished one sock tonight and started the second. I am making them for my SIL.


Looks great - fits like glove - I mean a sock. ;-)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Since I crochet quite a bit faster than I knit...here is one pattern I managed to segue to ... and Christmas is coming:
http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/PineappleChristmasTree.html

What size thread and color? I have one green and quite a bit of white. How many want one made for them?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear, 20 pages to catch up on - which will continue to grow.
> 
> Tango & I are back home - arrived here at 12:45 this morning. No problems encountered.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Jane! Glad the trip home was uneventful.  Thanks, too, for the patterns.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look at you just zipping along!!
> Great work!
> Nice comfy looking socks & the SF is looking fantastic. Mai Tai just sounds so lovely!
> I love the June pattern. Can't wait to get at it - yours is inspiring. Have to do May first, though. Someone (whose name will remain a secret) actually suggest that I do June before May - now that would cause chaos in the universe, Elizabeth. Oops! it slipped.


Thanks, Jane! Chaos, indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am working on now: Bronwen's shrug:
I am not very impressed with how this pattern is written, I rang a more experienced friend late last night, and it took the two of us to figure out what was supposed to happen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good, Linda. They look in a sheltered spot, there.


It is a sheltered spot, Norma and right ouside the kitchen door. We have put up a trellis for peas and beans to scramble up and hubby is going to get some pots for the wall to grow herbs in. (Cooking is his hobby.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on now: Bronwen's shrug:
> I am not very impressed with how this pattern is written, I rang a more experienced friend late last night, and it took the two of us to figure out what was supposed to happen.


That is an interesting approach. I am sure glad you had someone you could figure it out with. 

*Edit:*Will the distance between the needles get wider now as you knit forming the back of the shrug?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Jane! I am so glad your return trip was uneventful. :thumbup:

Thanks for the patterns! There are some fun ones again!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise just after I came home from my Jazzercise class, before I had even had time to shower and change clothes. My daughter, Kat, called to,say they were coming over ( they live about 23 miles from us), and we're just about 30 seconds away. They were just pulling up into our drive. It was a short visit, and they headed home right after lunch for their naps.
> 
> So here is my Jackson and his sister, Alexandra. He will be 2 on 1st July and she will be 5 in mid August.
> 
> Sue


Another, cute little boy and a very pretty little girl. Lovely children.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is an interesting approach. I am sure glad you had someone you could figure it out with.


It certainly helped having another interpretation - I won't be trying many of this designer's patterns at this rate- although some are very nice to the eye.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear, 20 pages to catch up on - which will continue to grow.
> 
> Tango & I are back home - arrived here at 12:45 this morning. No problems encountered.
> 
> ...


Welcome home, Jane. Glad the travelling was smooth. Like a lot of those Christine Noller designs. Love the mmario, have you ever knitted one of his? her? designs?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> After my personal demonstration for the drum carder, I wandered through the barns to see the various fiber animals that were represented at the festival. There were sheering demonstrations, so some of them still had their fleeces on them. We could see what they looked like also.


Oh my, goats. That must be the type that produce cashmere, I can't remember what they are called. 
And the herding demo with the dogs is the best. I loved that when I saw it last year. amazing. She showed us 3 different levels of training as well. The newbies, the middle trained and the very well trained. The sheep wanted to just hang around her legs when the very well trained and older dog was out. hahaha


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Since I crochet quite a bit faster than I knit...here is one pattern I managed to segue to ... and Christmas is coming:
> http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/PineappleChristmasTree.html
> 
> What size thread and color? I have one green and quite a bit of white. How many want one made for them?


Isn't that unusual? Love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on now: Bronwen's shrug:
> I am not very impressed with how this pattern is written, I rang a more experienced friend late last night, and it took the two of us to figure out what was supposed to happen.


But it is a lovely stitch pattern and colour. Hope the rest of it is clear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> But it is a lovely stitch pattern and colour. Hope the rest of it is clear.


Thanks, Linda- I am sure that will be why she chose it, but I expect head scratching to sort out the rest of the pattern!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh my, goats. That must be the type that produce cashmere, I can't remember what they are called.
> And the herding demo with the dogs is the best. I loved that when I saw it last year. amazing. She showed us 3 different levels of training as well. The newbies, the middle trained and the very well trained. The sheep wanted to just hang around her legs when the very well trained and older dog was out. hahaha


That is interesting that the sheep felt so safe with her with the older dogs. These people had a variety of aged dogs also. The young ones were so excited and barked a lot.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on now: Bronwen's shrug:
> I am not very impressed with how this pattern is written, I rang a more experienced friend late last night, and it took the two of us to figure out what was supposed to happen.


That looks good, Julie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is interesting that the sheep felt so safe with her with the older dogs. These people had a variety of aged dogs also. The young ones were so excited and barked a lot.


They were actually hanging around the trainers legs because they wanted to stay away from the dog. They knew that dog was going to make them run and they didn't want to - it was VERRYYY hot out that day too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks good, Julie.


Thanks Pam! the lacy bit is quite simple now I have drafted out the chart on my larger graph paper- when things are too tiny I have difficulty with my left and right slashes. It is gradually getting easier as I work away from the cast on.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> They were actually hanging around the trainers legs because they wanted to stay away from the dog. They knew that dog was going to make them run and they didn't want to - it was VERRYYY hot out that day too.


The heat would have a huge affect on their not wanting to run. These guys seemed warm and it wasn't that hot of a day. I am guessing they were getting a good workout though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam! the lacy bit is quite simple now I have drafted out the chart on my larger graph paper- when things are too tiny I have difficulty with my left and right slashes. It is gradually getting easier as I work away from the cast on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't you just love charts?!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't you just love charts?!!!


No- I grew up with written lace- but I am getting used to charts.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Apparently there is no single "Breed" of goat that produces cashmere...but it has to be a meat and/or fiber animal...not one that is milked.
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/choosing-goat-breeds-for-fiber.html
http://www.thornwoodfarm.com/about_cashmere_goats


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No- I grew up with written lace- but I am getting used to charts.


LOL!!! It is so much easier for me to "see" the shape of the symbol, then it is to keep track of the string of words. I love to read, so that is a surprise.

I just hope you can keep getting it sorted. You are going to have a very nice shrug for your daughter when you are done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! It is so much easier for me to "see" the shape of the symbol, then it is to keep track of the string of words. I love to read, so that is a surprise.
> 
> I just hope you can keep getting it sorted. You are going to have a very nice shrug for your daughter when you are done.


I am marginally dyslexic, which I don't think helps. But I am learning. It is easier with each row, as the amount of front and back increases, and thanks- she better had like it!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Apparently there is no single "Breed" of goat that produces cashmere...but it has to be a meat and/or fiber animal...not one that is milked.
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/choosing-goat-breeds-for-fiber.html
> http://www.thornwoodfarm.com/about_cashmere_goats


Those are interesting articles, Karen. Thank you for looking them up.  If it takes 2 1/2 sheep fleeces to make a man's sweater, I am going to guess that it would take at least double that, or more, to make one out of cashmere.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am marginally dyslexic, which I don't think helps. But I am learning. It is easier with each row, as the amount of front and back increases, and thanks- she better had like it!!!!


Getting letters and symbols flipped around does add a challenge, doesn't it? I am glad it is getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Getting letters and symbols flipped around does add a challenge, doesn't it? I am glad it is getting better. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: It certainly does!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that was a lovely surprise. Lovely grands and wonderful photos!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so glad that you are home in one piece and Tango is OK. Great patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry the shrug pattern is giving trouble. What you have knitted looks good, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry the shrug pattern is giving trouble. What you have knitted looks good.


It is not good when instructions are unclear! Thank you- the design is simple, but I have also fudged a fair bit!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not good when instructions are unclear! Thank you- the design is simple, but I have also fudged a fair bit!


DH says we are fudgers extraordinaire :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH says we are fudgers extraordinaire :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another quick check in as I am still sick (criminy) and have had a bout with vertigo last night and today (double criminy) but at least I am not pregnant, lol. My coworker was out today for a holiday so I had to work her desk which is not a fun desk (I can't believe she does not do hard drugs, and it's a good thing we cannot bring weapons to work) so I am all tuckered out and can't wait for 5:00 so I can go home (no, I am not staying late). In any event glad you had a nice visit Sue, very happy the return trip went well for both you and Tango Jane, nice pics of the fiber festival Toni, sorry your shrug pattern is poorly written Julie but the pattern is pretty, lots of nice gardening ideas out there, whew I think that covers some of the last ten or so pages, lol.

Hope all continue to have a good day (or night),

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another quick check in as I am still sick (criminy) and have had a bout with vertigo last night and today (double criminy) but at least I am not pregnant, lol. My coworker was out today for a holiday so I had to work her desk which is not a fun desk (I can't believe she does not do hard drugs, and it's a good thing we cannot bring weapons to work) so I am all tuckered out and can't wait for 5:00 so I can go home (no, I am not staying late). In any event glad you had a nice visit Sue, very happy the return trip went well for both you and Tango Jane, nice pics of the fiber festival Toni, sorry your shrug pattern is poorly written Julie but the pattern is pretty, lots of nice gardening ideas out there, whew I think that covers some of the last ten or so pages, lol.
> 
> Hope all continue to have a good day (or night),
> 
> Melanie


Hoping you recover soon, Melanie! There are a lot of places one needs to be a mind reader!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another quick check in as I am still sick (criminy) and have had a bout with vertigo last night and today (double criminy) but at least I am not pregnant, lol. My coworker was out today for a holiday so I had to work her desk which is not a fun desk (I can't believe she does not do hard drugs, and it's a good thing we cannot bring weapons to work) so I am all tuckered out and can't wait for 5:00 so I can go home (no, I am not staying late). In any event glad you had a nice visit Sue, very happy the return trip went well for both you and Tango Jane, nice pics of the fiber festival Toni, sorry your shrug pattern is poorly written Julie but the pattern is pretty, lots of nice gardening ideas out there, whew I think that covers some of the last ten or so pages, lol.
> 
> Hope all continue to have a good day (or night),
> 
> Melanie


Melanie - so sorry your still not feeling well and also that the vertigo has kicked in again. I hope you get over both really soon! And, sorry you had to cover for a co-worker at a desk that doesn't sound like any fun at all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No- I grew up with written lace- but I am getting used to charts.


I still like to use highlighters to colour code right and left slashes, Julie but I do prefer charts these days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another quick check in as I am still sick (criminy) and have had a bout with vertigo last night and today (double criminy) but at least I am not pregnant, lol. My coworker was out today for a holiday so I had to work her desk which is not a fun desk (I can't believe she does not do hard drugs, and it's a good thing we cannot bring weapons to work) so I am all tuckered out and can't wait for 5:00 so I can go home (no, I am not staying late). In any event glad you had a nice visit Sue, very happy the return trip went well for both you and Tango Jane, nice pics of the fiber festival Toni, sorry your shrug pattern is poorly written Julie but the pattern is pretty, lots of nice gardening ideas out there, whew I think that covers some of the last ten or so pages, lol.
> 
> Hope all continue to have a good day (or night),
> 
> Melanie


Hope you soon feel better, Melanie,


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the pattern links Sue. I added the Blue Moon Crescent to my library.
> 
> Thanks Toni, Tanya, Tricia, And Norma for you encouragement on my md start!
> 
> I am enjoying all the gardening ideas. Here are a few pictures of what we have built for our raised beds in limited space. I do like the idea of the grow bags too and will look into them. Also those containers you shared Tricia, look like another great container option. I really would like to do potatoes.


I have seen a potato planter that has an insert that lets you pull it out of the planter to see and harvest potatoes. No digging! Just put some potting soil in the planter, add potato eye plugs. After potatoes come up add more soil until planter is full. A planter full of potatoes and you can pull out the basket to see how they are growing and "pick" a few to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I still like to use highlighters to colour code right and left slashes, Julie but I do prefer charts these days.


I need to dig out my coloured pencils- I can see a lot of value in the charts- it is just a matter of re-learning!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, sorry you are still sick. I am getting back to normal now (just over 4 weeks since last vertigo. i don't know whether it is just coincidental but I started taking a manganese tablet for the Ménière's at the suggestion of the manager of the vitamin store my husband goes to, around about that time. From your remarks about your coworker's desk, I am assuming this is not the desk under which you have been known to sleep? Seriously,I hope you are feeling better soon. I am happy to be feeling good again and exercising once more on a daily basis.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Another quick check in as I am still sick (criminy) and have had a bout with vertigo last night and today (double criminy) but at least I am not pregnant, lol. My coworker was out today for a holiday so I had to work her desk which is not a fun desk (I can't believe she does not do hard drugs, and it's a good thing we cannot bring weapons to work) so I am all tuckered out and can't wait for 5:00 so I can go home (no, I am not staying late). In any event glad you had a nice visit Sue, very happy the return trip went well for both you and Tango Jane, nice pics of the fiber festival Toni, sorry your shrug pattern is poorly written Julie but the pattern is pretty, lots of nice gardening ideas out there, whew I think that covers some of the last ten or so pages, lol.
> 
> Hope all continue to have a good day (or night),
> 
> Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take care, Melanie!

Yes, Julie, those color coded charts are the way to go. I love them!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take care, Melanie!
> 
> Yes, Julie, those color coded charts are the way to go. I love them!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...In the mean time I have a photo which may make you all smile a little...


Certainly did! 
He is tickled pink to be there!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Ooo....Ooo...Oooo.....just found these...oh my goodness, they are lovely designs ...I am in such great trouble....will anyone join me so I don't feel so guilty for saving more patterns...??? Please!!!!!!!


Came across her a kittle while ago so don't feel guilty - I have all of them saved. Hard to pick a favourite but I think that it might be Golden Orchid.... although Language of Roses is quite pretty... 
When you are ready to CO, let me know. I might very well join you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Planting marigolds and basil is supposed to get rid of those big, green, hard to find, tomato worms. Marigolds are also supposed to repel squash beetles. Apparently any strong scented plants help. Rosemary and some mint too. And some like to cook potatoes and rosemary together.

Ronie here is hoping your husband's infection clears quickly.

One way to grow potatoes is use a barrel with a removable bottom. Start with some soil and plant potatoes. As the plants grow, add more soil. When you start harvesting, lay the barrel on its side, remove the bottom and pick potatoes. Replace bottom and set the barrel up. The potato plant will continue to grow, putting out runners and more potatoes. I would want a small barrel. 

Julie, nice start on the shrug. Good luck with the instructions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Planting marigolds and basil is supposed to get rid of those big, green, hard to find, tomato worms. Marigolds are also supposed to repel squash beetles. Apparently any strong scented plants help. Rosemary and some mint too. And some like to cook potatoes and rosemary together.
> 
> Ronie here is hoping your husband's infection clears quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tricia! In many places I am finding her photographs give more information!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Planting marigolds and basil is supposed to get rid of those big, green, hard to find, tomato worms. Marigolds are also supposed to repel squash beetles. Apparently any strong scented plants help. Rosemary and some mint too. And some like to cook potatoes and rosemary together.
> 
> Ronie here is hoping your husband's infection clears quickly.
> 
> ...


Well, I am going to invest in more basil and get some marigolds then. I always wondered why people planted them around their gardens.  Thank you, Tricia!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--would love to see a picture of your container garden. Companion planting is Nature's way; Us so-called modern humans have been late to the game of understanding this. I do have a book on companion planting which describes many pairings of plants as well as those that should be kept away from each other. Basil has been grown with tomatoes for repelling various bugs, aphids in particular.


Here is part of the garden and some of the planters. I have been using some of them over 10 years.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... the Morning Dove ...


Oh, my - that yarn is gorgeous & seems to be cooperating so well with this pattern!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome home, Jane and Tango!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Have to do May first, though. Someone (whose name will remain a secret) actually suggest that I do June before May - now that would cause chaos in the universe, Elizabeth. Oops! it slipped.


Elizabeth: Master of Chaos Theory! :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to dig out my coloured pencils- I can see a lot of value in the charts- it is just a matter of re-learning!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Planting marigolds and basil is supposed to get rid of those big, green, hard to find, tomato worms. Marigolds are also supposed to repel squash beetles. Apparently any strong scented plants help. Rosemary and some mint too. And some like to cook potatoes and rosemary together.
> 
> Ronie here is hoping your husband's infection clears quickly.
> 
> ...


The barrel idea sounds interesting as long as it is not too heavy to move easily.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is part of the garden and some of the planters. I have been using some of them over 10 years.


looks like a good harvest is in the offing, Tricia.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Elizabeth: Master of Chaos Theory! :lol:


You are SO multi-talented!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've spent most of the evening working on Fiori Autunnali - centre is done and I've started the process of casting off 2 sides and setting up the others for the wings. Decided to relax with a couple of rows of MD and the thought came into my head that this border lace would be lovely instead of rib at the bottom of a summer sweater - so now I'm plotting and planning again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've spent most of the evening working on Fiori Autunnali - centre is done and I've started the process of casting off 2 sides and setting up the others for the wings. Decided to relax with a couple of rows of MD and the thought came into my head that this border lace would be lovely instead of rib at the bottom of a summer sweater - so now I'm plotting and planning again.


OOOHHHH!!!! I like the way you think, Linda!!! It would be very pretty as the hem of a sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Two repeats of MD done...


Looks fantastic!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, love your little cutie. He is so cheerful and busy in those latest pics. 

Chris, thank you so much for those plans for the potato planter. I think we will 
try that!

Linda, I do like those planter bags as well and they look good the way you have them placed.

Love the sheep pictures Toni. And the dogs that herd are really quite amazing. It does take patience to train them though! 

Sue, what a pleasant surprise you had. Looks like the grandkids were happy to see grandma as well!

Ahh, glad you and Tango arrived home safely, Jane! 

Sorry you are having troubles with the shrug Julie. The part you have done sure looks pretty. Glad you had help to work out the pattern so far.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the patterns Jane.. I kept September and the top.. not that I could wear it but I know some young girls that can and would love it!! 

Kaixixang that is very different than the ones we have always seen!! I hope you will show us what you come up with if you decide to make this 

Toni! love the pictures of the sheep and goats.. all that livestock makes me home sick!!  We actually have some people locally who have Llamas or Alpaca's.. I should find out who they are and see if they sell the wool.. my budget calls for free wool and a drop spindle.. I know I would enjoy it a lot..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH says we are fudgers extraordinaire :thumbup:


I love that!!! I just may use it 

so Kaixixang your name is Karen!! I didn't know that and it is good to have your name..  That is interesting about the Cashmere!

Julie that certainly would have me asking questions!!! it is a strange shape but the lacy pattern is very pretty and I'm glad your getting through it


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, so glad you and Tango made it home healthy and happy! 

Julie, I can see that pattern seems to be shaping up in an unusual way. That certainly would take some time to understand how to follow that pattern me thinks. 

Mel, rest good tonight and stay in and have breakfast (maybe lunch) in bed tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Planting marigolds and basil is supposed to get rid of those big, green, hard to find, tomato worms. Marigolds are also supposed to repel squash beetles. Apparently any strong scented plants help. Rosemary and some mint too. And some like to cook potatoes and rosemary together.
> 
> Ronie here is hoping your husband's infection clears quickly.
> 
> ...


What a great idea!! I am guessing that if I made a square with 2x4's and my posts and my chicken wire wrapped around it to make a square then I could harvest the same way.. I was thinking of cutting the wire but then it would be a 1 time planter.. Thanks for the idea!! my mind is now thinking of all the possibility's


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

This looks like a fast and easy shawl and so pretty in variegated yarn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sommerblau


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I forgot to say welcome home Jane.. I am glad you and Tango made it home safely... I bet your tired! but I also be it is good to be home.. 

Tricia your garden is looking great!! and it is good to know that the investment has held up over time.. 


I got half of my 3rd repeat of MD done this morning.. today was so hard.. I had better get tough soon LOL but it was great to get home... it is in the high 70s in the back yard.. the wind is light and I can't wait to get back outside and soak up some ray's!! we are just having left overs and fending for ourselves tonight.. nice and lazy after a long week


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Linda I think this is a great idea.. I too was thinking what a great design the edging is.. it is double sided and the stitches just move!! I love it.. I have some designs pinned on Pinerest that show this type of design .. I am going to look closer at those patterns


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I got half of my 3rd repeat of MD done this morning.. today was so hard.. I had better get tough soon LOL but it was great to get home... it is in the high 70s in the back yard.. the wind is light and I can't wait to get back outside and soak up some ray's!! we are just having left overs and fending for ourselves tonight.. nice and lazy after a long week


You will get there, Ronie! You have made tremendous "strides" already. :thumbup: Enjoy your lazy weekend.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, Chris! It looks like a fun, quick one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ....I don't want to overload you all...


Definitely cuteness overload!! 
He looks so much older in that top one. He is growing up so quickly - oops !- you don't heed to hear that, do you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, love your little cutie. He is so cheerful and busy in those latest pics.
> 
> Chris, thank you so much for those plans for the potato planter. I think we will
> try that!
> ...


Boy did I ever need it, Caryn! I was about ready to through in the towel. Next hurdle is getting it divided for the neck other front, and back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that!!! I just may use it
> 
> so Kaixixang your name is Karen!! I didn't know that and it is good to have your name..  That is interesting about the Cashmere!
> 
> Julie that certainly would have me asking questions!!! it is a strange shape but the lacy pattern is very pretty and I'm glad your getting through it


I will be posting a progress pic. at the end of the day. Fortunately the design is quite forgiving, a repeat of 6 stitches- it is her wording that keeps defeating me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, so glad you and Tango made it home healthy and happy!
> 
> Julie, I can see that pattern seems to be shaping up in an unusual way. That certainly would take some time to understand how to follow that pattern me thinks.
> 
> Mel, rest good tonight and stay in and have breakfast (maybe lunch) in bed tomorrow. :wink:


Forestsmum1 who helped me out, says it resembles a cast on for some circular shawls, but then there is the 'pan handle'.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You will get there, Ronie! You have made tremendous "strides" already. :thumbup: Enjoy your lazy weekend.


Thanks Toni!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise... It was a short visit...


Great surprise even if short lived.
Stolen moments!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Welcome back, Jane! Glad the trip home was uneventful. ...


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...it took the two of us to figure out what was supposed to happen.


God help a less experienced knitter who might try it!
Looks like you figured it out, though. Coming along nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jane! I am so glad your return trip was uneventful....


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Welcome home, Jane. Glad the travelling was smooth.


Thank you, Linda 


> Love the mmario, have you ever knitted one of his? her? designs?


No - it's a guy apparently but I think a lot of the designs are based on older patterns. No - haven't knit any of them. Maybe because there are too many beauties to choose from. I do have a pick-up truck load of them downloaded though.
Someone did Uhura - that was when I discovered them - looking for that lovely pattern. Chris, maybe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> God help a less experienced knitter who might try it!
> Looks like you figured it out, though. Coming along nicely.


The extraordinary thing is it rates highly from the 16 people who have knit it on Ravelry. I really would not recommend it for even an intermediate level knitter.
Glad you are safe home Jane, how is Tango? and have you caught up with your men folk?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few more patterns to share & then I have to hit the hay. More to catch up on tomorrow.

Andrea's Blättertraum by Andrea Baron
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-blattertraum

Floral Mesh Scarf by Gretchen Tracy
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2015/06/floral-mesh-scarf.html

Stripey Poncho by Kim Guzman
http://crochetkim.com/freepatterns/stripey-poncho/

Amalie by Cynthia Hildebrand
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amalie-6

Planetary Shawl by Amy Gunderson
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=1156

Mostly basic/traditional stitches but look nice...
by Lena Hillring

Summer in Tussah/Sommar i Tussah
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-in-tussah-sommar-i-tussah

Lena's cape
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lenas-cape

Lena's fan shawl/Lenas solfjäderschal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lenas-fan-shawl-lenas-solfjaderschal


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, you had a good trip home. Thanks for the patterns.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A few more patterns to share & then I have to hit the hay. More to catch up on tomorrow.
> 
> Andrea's Blättertraum by Andrea Baron
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-blattertraum
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> After my personal demonstration for the drum carder, I wandered through the barns to see the various fiber animals that were represented at the festival. There were sheering demonstrations, so some of them still had their fleeces on them. We could see what they looked like also.


Love the photos Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I could do with a headache cure at the moment. It is really humid here and that always gives me a vile headache and makes feel really slow and stupid. Paracetamol has little effect so I have given up taking it. Hope it rains soon so the air will clear. Can't knit when my head is like this, the symbols on the pattern seem to jump and dance.


I hope your headache clears. I know that when I have a sinus headache sometimes the medication makes me feel really ill. So I spread a little bit of heat rub on my forehead, on my cheek bones and on the bridge of my nose. It works very quickly and no medication needed.

BIG LESSON LEARNED!!!! Do not put heat rub on your face straight after a shower. I did this and it felt like my face was burning OFF!!!💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a lovely day, talking and laughing. Bought some yarn and cast on for a baby sweater called Peanut Warmer. Ate good food, but not too much. Very, very tired. I will catch up later.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Those are interesting articles, Karen. Thank you for looking them up. If it takes 2 1/2 sheep fleeces to make a man's sweater, I am going to guess that it would take at least double that, or more, to make one out of cashmere.


Now you know why Cashmere is SOOOO expensive!



Normaedern said:


> DH says we are fudgers extraordinaire


ONLY when necessary to make the count work out correctly. Another reason not to fall asleep on the "design" side of the knitting project!



triciad19 said:


> Planting marigolds and basil is supposed to get rid of those big, green, hard to find, tomato worms. Marigolds are also supposed to repel squash beetles. Apparently any strong scented plants help. Rosemary and some mint too. And some like to cook potatoes and rosemary together.


This is why I have box basil, sage, and a packet of sage seed. I don't want to deal with Tansy unless I have a home site with land!

All of these patterns...I do hope that the list I'm accumulating will stay in the Frei (whoops...Free) status.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Now you know why Cashmere is SOOOO expensive!


That's for sure!

I'm glad you had such a good day, Bev!!! 

Thanks for the patterns, Jane!

Julie, I'm sure glad you have someone to help you figure it out. :thumbup: It has a unique construction.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This evening while finishing the 3rd repeat of Morning Dove, I made a discovery. A simple chart actually. Most of each row consists of two alternating stitches of different amounts. It was really slow going trying to keep track of those numbers and when. So I made a simple chart with those numbers only:
*
Row 6: 10 10 1

5 4 1 4 6 :Row 5

Row 4: 4 4 3 4 5

3 4 5 4 4 :Row 3

Row 2: 2 4 7 4 3

1 4 9 4 2 :Row 1 *

I am still referring to the original chart to fill in the between stitch. Knitting each row is going soooo much more quickly now and I can get a real rhythm going.  I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That's for sure!
> 
> I'm glad you had such a good day, Bev!!!
> 
> ...


It certainly does- and I am just about stumped again!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly does- and I am just about stumped again!


It is a good thing you are determined. You go, girl!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a good thing you are determined. You go, girl!!!


I have a strong suspicion left has become right- have no idea how!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a strong suspicion left has become right- have no idea how!


Is it something you can work with? I understand that frogging is part of knitting, but I really hope you don't have to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:
 

> Is it something you can work with? I understand that frogging is part of knitting, but I really hope you don't have to.


I am hoping so, but won't know for a while yet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your plants are looking good, Tricia. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope you manage to get going, Julie. Which pattern are you doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you manage to get going, Julie. Which pattern are you doing?


It is called Light Bolero- and my version no longer exists- just could not handle the left/right and up/down switch- so I have unpicked it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Light Bolero- and my version no longer exists- just could not handle the left/right and up/down switch- so I have unpicked it.


That is a real shame. Will you find a different pattern?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of ALMOST having to unpick...I had to placekeep some stitches and fix one side of the 60 inch bamboo circular I'm using.

I've looked at http://www.hiyahiyanorthamerica.com at the 60 inch steel circulars. Don't necessarily need sharp for baby yarn.

And I don't need brand new...not for stainless steel circular. I just want to stitch without having to fix the cable to needle connection!

How much concern on the cables for: http://www.amazon.com/ChiaoGoo-Stainless-Red-Lace-Circular/dp/B00CNT7V44/ref=sr_1_2?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1433585710&sr=1-2&keywords=120cm+steel+circular+knitting+needle+3.5mm

...should I have? I don't want to worry about snapped plastic cables. I like the steel cables of my 1.75mm circulars...but these are ChiaoGoo from the Amazon website. Opinions before I spend ANY money?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang. I have the Red Lace interchangeable set and the cables are plastic coated steel. I love them. I do not know if the fixed circular needles have the steel in the cables or not.

Fixing my spot for later catch up. I am up to page 31 or so.

Julie, so sorry you have had to frog. I hate it when I get lost in the pattern or the pattern loses me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got word that our topic from last month was finally split. It takes so long for that to happen, it isn't worth worrying about it interfering with the flow. We are well into another party by then. In case someone needs it, here is the URL
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341780-1.html


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> You are SO multi-talented!!!


I think you mean multi-titled! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, I do have the Chiagoo Bamboo spin cables and they are the clear plastic cables. I don't like them as well, but their performance is good. I have not had any trouble with them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


Wonderful. It looks so soft. Tango, looks superb in it :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> knit in 100% cashmere.


_Swoon!_


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

2015 HOKC Mystery Shawl by Sharon Mooney- Starts today
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-hokc-mystery-shawl

tormenta shawl by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tormenta-shawl

Art Nouveau Scarf by stillerGast
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/art-nouveau-sarf

Ambivalence by elen brandt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ambivalence


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang, I do have the Chiagoo Bamboo spin cables and they are the clear plastic cables. I don't like them as well, but their performance is good. I have not had any trouble with them.


According to this: http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles

I can cheerfully go with the Amazon deal...free shipping! Now all I have to do is deposit funds and do so! 47 inches isn't 60...but it's better than 24-31 inches. Too short and you're fighting the span getting the 245 worked up.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Swoon!_


Thanks to another KP member...I have 100% Cashmere in shaded purple to white. I just can't afford the pretty pattern...though the list keeps getting mysteriously longer for possible downloads.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> 2015 HOKC Mystery Shawl by Sharon Mooney- Starts today
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-hokc-mystery-shawl
> 
> Heres the schedule:
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Yet another great find. I have never seen Universal's site for free patterns....was I sleeping and missed the memo....heaven forbid..

Anyway, this is great to take a look at:

http://universalyarn.com/patterns.php

They have some great hats, scarves, sweaters, etc. I especially love their little Holiday items for kids...elf, snowman, santa, etc.

Hope you enjoy the patterns...sorry in advance :?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a fun day Bev. And now you have another project to work on as well&#128516;.

Kaixixang glad you found a good deal for the needles you needed!

Julie, are you frogging the whole thing? That is frustrating, to say the least

Wow Jane, that is just gorgeous! Bet it is wonderfully soft! And Tango looks so sophisticated modeling it - almost Kingly( if there is such a word )

Toni, I found that I can get into the rhythm of the chart on the right side row, but have to read the written pattern to get into the flow on the wrong side, or else I end up confusing the symbols! I am on row 2 now of the 4 th repeat.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks to another KP member...I have 100% Cashmere in shaded purple to white. I just can't afford the pretty pattern...though the list keeps getting mysteriously longer for possible downloads.


I have some 100% cashmere lace weight in a bright turquoise. Just need to figure out where it is and find/design a pattern for it. There are so many beautiful patterns out there already. Cashmere is just so soft, soft, soft! I love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


There he is!!! Looking more handsome than ever in that beautiful SeaBird!

Thank you for the head's up on the break up of the party pages. We can just let them go and not worry about it getting too big then.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, I found that I can get into the rhythm of the chart on the right side row, but have to read the written pattern to get into the flow on the wrong side, or else I end up confusing the symbols! I am on row 2 now of the 4 th repeat.


You are almost done! Way to go, Caryn!!!

At the beginning of each row, I have to stop and make a point of remembering what the symbols represent this time, then I can go back to it. Having the visual of the stitch count really helps it go faster for me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Light Bolero- and my version no longer exists- just could not handle the left/right and up/down switch- so I have unpicked it.


Where does that leave you? Do you still have the sleeve? Or will you do something else?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of ALMOST having to unpick...I had to placekeep some stitches and fix one side of the 60 inch bamboo circular I'm using.
> 
> I've looked at http://www.hiyahiyanorthamerica.com at the 60 inch steel circulars. Don't necessarily need sharp for baby yarn.
> 
> ...


I have never used them, but have heard lots of good things. The metal tips are not super slippery and the cable straightens right out when taken out of the package. I think they will be really nice to work with when I get that far.

That is great that you get free shipping, Kaixixang!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the additional free patterns, now added to my library. 

Happy Knitting today, ladies! After several cancellations and rescheduling, my mom and I finally get to do our scrapbooking day.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Kaixixang glad you found a good deal for the needles you needed!


I've decided to leave the Amazon deal in my choice box as I managed to repair the situation...and I still have length of cable left. Yes, I'm annoyed...but it's been a year before it got weird on me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to see Tango is modeling again Jane. Lovely Seabird. There was a prior Seabird that was lovely too, maybe Sue?? Brain not working so well but I am up and out of bed, although no bike ride today.

Darn Julie, so sorry that the pattern is not working out. Hope Bronwen understands the delay.

Not much work on my MD but in my sick stupor I have done a few rows on the dress while watching TV as it is almost all knits. I had to cast on 714 stitches so each row takes a while but is reasonably mindless. Some rows have a couple of decreases. Every few rows you change from a US 3 to a US 15 and a different color for one row. I don't have any 15's so I am using my 11's. I don't think I have ever used needles so huge, lol. It is supposed to give a dropped stitch look. I hope to get a few rows done on MD this weekend as I *think* I am getting better. This cold has really thrown me for a loop.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Had a lovely day, talking and laughing. Bought some yarn and cast on for a baby sweater called Peanut Warmer. Ate good food, but not too much. Very, very tired. I will catch up later.


I'm glad you had a lovely day Bev. Have a good rest. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck with your new needles KX.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you, Jane. Hope you are settling back in to "normal" life.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Just love his smile. Gorgeous boy.


Thank you Linda, me too. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This looks like a fast and easy shawl and so pretty in variegated yarn.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sommerblau


It is pretty. Would look good in a variagated cotton. Thanks for the link, Chris.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> My daughter always said she didn't want children but I suppose Mother Nature convinced her otherwise. She then thought she would have to wait until they were 5-7years old before really enjoying their company. Now she looks at her boys with wonder on her face and says, "Who knew toddlers were so awsome?" Well I did, of course, but she needed to find out for herself. She is a great mum.


They certainly do need to find out for themselves. I always think when they have children themselves they finally understand how much we love them and the grandchildren. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I made the Uhura shawl. Nice pattern even though I made a massive mistake and did not notice it until blocking. I did not frog it and will wear the shawl such that the bad side is not showing  He does have pretty patterns.

Thanks for the pattern links everyone.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Ros. Hubby says it is fixed so we will see what happens when it comes on at its programmed time to night.


That's great Linda, hope it is all fixed. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Linda I think this is a great idea.. I too was thinking what a great design the edging is.. it is double sided and the stitches just move!! I love it.. I have some designs pinned on Pinerest that show this type of design .. I am going to look closer at those patterns


I have some lovely summery cotton fingering in - I may take this project on holiday with me. I will use Anne Budd's book of sweater recipes, I think and make a v neck, short sleeve - maybe raglan. I suppose I could continue the twisted rib up through the body.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise just after I came home from my Jazzercise class, before I had even had time to shower and change clothes. My daughter, Kat, called to,say they were coming over ( they live about 23 miles from us), and we're just about 30 seconds away. They were just pulling up into our drive. It was a short visit, and they headed home right after lunch for their naps.
> 
> So here is my Jackson and his sister, Alexandra. He will be 2 on 1st July and she will be 5 in mid August.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful surprise Sue and beautiful children. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear, 20 pages to catch up on - which will continue to grow.
> 
> Tango & I are back home - arrived here at 12:45 this morning. No problems encountered.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Jane, so happy you and Tango are back safe and sound. Thanks for the links.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Another quick check in ...


Wow - you made a nice succinct commentary on the last 10 pages.  I haven't been able to devote much time to it so I am sorry for any omissions.
Now that I am home again, I am trying to take care of details for both the provincial swim association & our own club & it is weighing heavily at the moment. AGM tomorrow - I'll be so glad when that is done because I am expecting some hassle over a controversy from last year's champs. I have to prepare detailed notes to be well armed for the issues that will arise.

Hope you are feeling better, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - it's a guy apparently but I think a lot of the designs are based on older patterns. No - haven't knit any of them. Maybe because there are too many beauties to choose from. I do have a pick-up truck load of them downloaded though.
> Someone did Uhura - that was when I discovered them - looking for that lovely pattern. Chris, maybe?


I'm thinking one of them may make a good winter project when there is less outdoor stuff to enjoy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope your headache clears. I know that when I have a sinus headache sometimes the medication makes me feel really ill. So I spread a little bit of heat rub on my forehead, on my cheek bones and on the bridge of my nose. It works very quickly and no medication needed.
> 
> BIG LESSON LEARNED!!!! Do not put heat rub on your face straight after a shower. I did this and it felt like my face was burning OFF!!!💞


Thanks for the tip and warning. Will give that a try.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Had a lovely day, talking and laughing. Bought some yarn and cast on for a baby sweater called Peanut Warmer. Ate good food, but not too much. Very, very tired. I will catch up later.


Sounds like an almost perfect day, Bev. Sleep well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Since I crochet quite a bit faster than I knit...here is one pattern I managed to segue to ... and Christmas is coming:
> http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/PineappleChristmasTree.html
> 
> What size thread and color? I have one green and quite a bit of white. How many want one made for them?


It's gorgeous kaixixang. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


It is beautiful, Jane. Tango looks like a professional model - great pose.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> 2015 HOKC Mystery Shawl by Sharon Mooney- Starts today
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-hokc-mystery-shawl
> 
> tormenta shawl by Jhon Laserna
> ...


Thank you, I like the look of the Art Nouveau especially.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...when things are too tiny I have difficulty with my left and right slashes...


Someone may have addressed this in a later message but just in case...
I always use a highlighter to mark the left & right leaning decreases. Some chart symbols are easier to read than others but sometimes those slashes are very hard to distinguish. So as soon as I print my charts, I make the left ones pink & the right ones blue & then it is much easier to follow. Even when charts are coloured, I often print them in greyscale so as to use my own colour scheme.
This should make it easier if dyslexia is also a factor, I would think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Another quick check in as I am still sick (criminy) and have had a bout with vertigo last night and today (double criminy) but at least I am not pregnant, lol. My coworker was out today for a holiday so I had to work her desk which is not a fun desk (I can't believe she does not do hard drugs, and it's a good thing we cannot bring weapons to work) so I am all tuckered out and can't wait for 5:00 so I can go home (no, I am not staying late). In any event glad you had a nice visit Sue, very happy the return trip went well for both you and Tango Jane, nice pics of the fiber festival Toni, sorry your shrug pattern is poorly written Julie but the pattern is pretty, lots of nice gardening ideas out there, whew I think that covers some of the last ten or so pages, lol.
> 
> Hope all continue to have a good day (or night),
> 
> Melanie


I'm so sorry that you are sick Melanie. I hope you feel better soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, sorry you are still sick. I am getting back to normal now (just over 4 weeks since last vertigo. i don't know whether it is just coincidental but I started taking a manganese tablet for the Ménière's at the suggestion of the manager of the vitamin store my husband goes to, around about that time. From your remarks about your coworker's desk, I am assuming this is not the desk under which you have been known to sleep? Seriously,I hope you are feeling better soon. I am happy to be feeling good again and exercising once more on a daily basis.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad you are feeling better Sue. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie, I hope that your husband is doing better,


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, love your little cutie. He is so cheerful and busy in those latest pics.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Welcome home, Jane and Tango!


Thank you, Elizabeth & to everyone else in case I missed you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Elizabeth: Master of Chaos Theory! :lol:


Yet another title!
Your business cards are going to have to be printed on legal sized paper.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've spent most of the evening working on Fiori Autunnali ...


Have we seen any pics of this yet? I think not!


> this border lace would be lovely instead of rib at the bottom of a summer sweater


Agreed!


> so now I'm plotting and planning again.


Looking forward to the result of that plotting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely cuteness overload!!
> He looks so much older in that top one. He is growing up so quickly - oops !- you don't heed to hear that, do you?


Thanks Jane, I'm grateful for every day I get to see him grow. He's a darling little boy and I think he gets cuter everyday.😍 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...the top.. not that I could wear it but I know some young girls that can and would love it!!...


I wouldn't either but I felt that some people here might be interested. I download anything that appeals to me because I never know for whom I might be knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A few more patterns to share & then I have to hit the hay. More to catch up on tomorrow.
> 
> Andrea's Blättertraum by Andrea Baron
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-blattertraum
> ...


Thanks for the patterns Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Just got word that our topic from last month was finally split. It takes so long for that to happen, it isn't worth worrying about it interfering with the flow. We are well into another party by then. In case someone needs it, here is the URL
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341780-1.html


Thanks for the info Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


Beautiful as per usual Jane, lovely to see the very handsome Tango, a beautiful model as always. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> Glad you are safe home Jane, how is Tango? and have you caught up with your men folk?


Thanks - Tango seems to be fine. We are all still catching up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> 2015 HOKC Mystery Shawl by Sharon Mooney- Starts today
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-hokc-mystery-shawl
> 
> tormenta shawl by Jhon Laserna
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Yet another great find. I have never seen Universal's site for free patterns....was I sleeping and missed the memo....heaven forbid..
> 
> Anyway, this is great to take a look at:
> 
> ...


Thank you, no need to be sorry!!💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...All of these patterns...I do hope that the list I'm accumulating will stay in the Frei (whoops...Free) status.


You can't always tell but if the notes indicate a time limit I always try to point that out.
Some are free for years & then the status changes: the Holden is an example that comes to mind.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I have some 100% cashmere lace weight in a bright turquoise. Just need to figure out where it is and find/design a pattern for it. There are so many beautiful patterns out there already. Cashmere is just so soft, soft, soft! I love it!


I love cashmere too Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Is it something you can work with? I understand that frogging is part of knitting, but I really hope you don't have to.


Me, too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the additional free patterns, now added to my library.
> 
> Happy Knitting today, ladies! After several cancellations and rescheduling, my mom and I finally get to do our scrapbooking day.


Have a lovely day with your Mom Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to see Tango is modeling again Jane. Lovely Seabird. There was a prior Seabird that was lovely too, maybe Sue?? Brain not working so well but I am up and out of bed, although no bike ride today.
> 
> Darn Julie, so sorry that the pattern is not working out. Hope Bronwen understands the delay.
> 
> Not much work on my MD but in my sick stupor I have done a few rows on the dress while watching TV as it is almost all knits. I had to cast on 714 stitches so each row takes a while but is reasonably mindless. Some rows have a couple of decreases. Every few rows you change from a US 3 to a US 15 and a different color for one row. I don't have any 15's so I am using my 11's. I don't think I have ever used needles so huge, lol. It is supposed to give a dropped stitch look. I hope to get a few rows done on MD this weekend as I *think* I am getting better. This cold has really thrown me for a loop.


I hope you are getting better Melanie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I don't want to worry about snapped plastic cables....but these are ChiaoGoo... Opinions before I spend ANY money?


I love my ChiaoGoo needles. You won't need to worry about those cables snapping - they are plastic coasted stainless steel & are very flexible - the cables don't work against you as some do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful. It looks so soft. Tango, looks superb in it :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
I think that he is looking pretty aloof.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the tip and warning. Will give that a try.


You're welcome Linda, I hope it works for you. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Swoon!_


Thanks 
Nice pattern, huh? ;-)


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Love their faces at this age. They are so open to the world around them and take everything in with those big eyes. He is growing up beautifully.


Watching Jackson discover the world is a pleasure


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Art Nouveau Scarf by stillerGast...
> Possible Double-knit method? Double sided color work


That was why I posted it - given Sue's upcoming topic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a real shame. Will you find a different pattern?


Gone back to the one that inspired me in the first place!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... I have never seen Universal's site for free patterns...sorry in advance :?


So may lovely patterns - so hard to decide!
Apology accepted.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Watching Jackson discover the world is a pleasure


Thank you, it's so lovely to share him with LP. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Wow Jane, that is just gorgeous! Bet it is wonderfully soft!


Thank you 
I really like working with that yarn - it yields a lovely fabric.


> And Tango looks so sophisticated modeling it - almost Kingly...


Doesn't he? - don't want to share that with him, though, it will probably go to his head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang. I have the Red Lace interchangeable set and the cables are plastic coated steel. I love them. I do not know if the fixed circular needles have the steel in the cables or not.
> 
> Fixing my spot for later catch up. I am up to page 31 or so.
> 
> Julie, so sorry you have had to frog. I hate it when I get lost in the pattern or the pattern loses me.


It is rather que sera sera, and it just was NOT working.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> There he is!!! Looking more handsome than ever in that beautiful SeaBird!


Thank you 
This pic was taken before we left for France but I think that he has his colour back, so to speak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


Tango is such a good model, and the scarf is lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Happy Knitting today, ladies! After several cancellations and rescheduling, my mom and I finally get to do our scrapbooking day.


Have a good time with your mother - as usual, I am jealous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We had a lovely day today, we caught up with my niece Claire and her family for her birthday. I made her a Huggable bear, she wanted a silver sparkly one and has called him Ralph. Claire's beautiful dog Sonny has just had an operation on his leg and when he recovers from that he has to have the same operation on the other leg. I will include a photo of him and one of the ocean. It looked so pretty on the way home we had to stop. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to see Tango is modeling again Jane. Lovely Seabird.


Thank you 


> There was a prior Seabird that was lovely too, maybe Sue??


Yes - Sue's - it was a sunny yellow colour.


> Brain not working so well but I am up and out of bed, although no bike ride today.


Some progress anyway. Best to stay off the bike - don't want any mishaps.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Have a good time with your mother - as usual, I am jealous.


Me too Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... Hope you are settling back in to "normal" life.


Doesn't take long, really.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I made the Uhura shawl. ...


Sorry - I misremembered.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Jane. Tango looks like a professional model - great pose.


Thank you 
He does seem to be posing on purpose, doesn't he?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful as per usual Jane, lovely to see the very handsome Tango, a beautiful model as always. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... it just was NOT working.


Too bad, but you will be happier now to knit something less stressful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a fun day Bev. And now you have another project to work on as well😄.
> 
> Kaixixang glad you found a good deal for the needles you needed!
> 
> ...


All gone! This is what I have now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tango is such a good model, and the scarf is lovely.


Thank you for both, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Where does that leave you? Do you still have the sleeve? Or will you do something else?


Something else!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather que sera sera, and it just was NOT working.


Sorry to hear that Julie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...we caught up with my niece Claire and her family for her birthday. I made her a Huggable bear...


Ralph looks great. Clare is another of the very attractive members of your family. Didn't you have a dark complected niece who got married last year? Is this her sister?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This evening while finishing the 3rd repeat of Morning Dove, I made a discovery. A simple chart actually. Most of each row consists of two alternating stitches of different amounts. It was really slow going trying to keep track of those numbers and when. So I made a simple chart with those numbers only:
> *
> Row 6: 10 10 1
> 
> ...


I just memorize the stitch number that I need to do something with like my YO's and decreases then follow my stitches.. your right it is a very simple pattern once you get past all those symbols on the chart  If I read your notes right on row 1 you knit 1 stitch then do something then kint 4 stitches to the next (probably decrease then knit 9 and decrease then 4 and YO then the last 2 stitches??? very nice.. I do that a lot with complicated patterns.. thanks for your formula!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my SeaBird - knit in 100% cashmere.


It's beautiful, Jane, and always fun to see Tango modeling for you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Jane, and always fun to see Tango modeling for you!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> 2015 HOKC Mystery Shawl by Sharon Mooney- Starts today
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2015-hokc-mystery-shawl
> 
> tormenta shawl by Jhon Laserna
> ...


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All gone! This is what I have now.


So this is the new pattern?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ralph looks great. Clare is another of the very attractive members of your family. Didn't you have a dark complected niece who got married last year? Is this her sister?


Thank you Jane. Claire is the one who got married last year. Same one. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Needs must, Melanie! We had two phone calls sorting it out- and it is only two days work lost. So sorry you are still not well.



MissMelba said:


> Glad to see Tango is modeling again Jane. Lovely Seabird. There was a prior Seabird that was lovely too, maybe Sue?? Brain not working so well but I am up and out of bed, although no bike ride today.
> 
> Darn Julie, so sorry that the pattern is not working out. Hope Bronwen understands the delay.
> 
> Not much work on my MD but in my sick stupor I have done a few rows on the dress while watching TV as it is almost all knits. I had to cast on 714 stitches so each row takes a while but is reasonably mindless. Some rows have a couple of decreases. Every few rows you change from a US 3 to a US 15 and a different color for one row. I don't have any 15's so I am using my 11's. I don't think I have ever used needles so huge, lol. It is supposed to give a dropped stitch look. I hope to get a few rows done on MD this weekend as I *think* I am getting better. This cold has really thrown me for a loop.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Toni, I found that I can get into the rhythm of the chart on the right side row, but have to read the written pattern to get into the flow on the wrong side, or else I end up confusing the symbols! I am on row 2 now of the 4 th repeat.


I've been able to get into the rhythm of the chart, too, but it did take a bit to get my mind around the wrong side flow. I finished up the 3rd repeat last night and will hopefully make it through the 4th repeat today, then on to the short rows.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen I think that is a great deal for those needles and free shipping also!! I am glad you decided to go for it.. my only concern is the 47 inches but that may be the perfect length that you need.. my longest are 40 inches and I cannot open up my Morning Dove all the way so a longer cord would of been great in my case.. 

Jane that is lovely and YAY!! Tango is adorable sitting so sweet for you  I don't know if my Fritz would sit for me.. but my Kiwi would do anything I ask... she's a cuddler and a hugger.. who lives to make us happy.. a real gem.. I will try to get her to model for me.. poor girl is getting old too!! it would be fun to have some modeling pictures of her..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to see Tango is modeling again Jane. Lovely Seabird. There was a prior Seabird that was lovely too, maybe Sue?? Brain not working so well but I am up and out of bed, although no bike ride today.
> 
> Darn Julie, so sorry that the pattern is not working out. Hope Bronwen understands the delay.
> 
> Not much work on my MD but in my sick stupor I have done a few rows on the dress while watching TV as it is almost all knits. I had to cast on 714 stitches so each row takes a while but is reasonably mindless. Some rows have a couple of decreases. Every few rows you change from a US 3 to a US 15 and a different color for one row. I don't have any 15's so I am using my 11's. I don't think I have ever used needles so huge, lol. It is supposed to give a dropped stitch look. I hope to get a few rows done on MD this weekend as I *think* I am getting better. This cold has really thrown me for a loop.


Melanie - glad you're feeling better and really hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yet another title!
> Your business cards are going to have to be printed on legal sized paper.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you, no need to be sorry!!💞


Absolutely no need. We're all in this together!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Have a lovely day with your Mom Toni. 💞


And from me, too, Toni!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen I think that is a great deal for those needles and free shipping also!! I am glad you decided to go for it.. my only concern is the 47 inches but that may be the perfect length that you need.. my longest are 40 inches and I cannot open up my Morning Dove all the way so a longer cord would of been great in my case.. 

Jane that is lovely and YAY!! Tango is adorable sitting so sweet for you  I don't know if my Fritz would sit for me.. but my Kiwi would do anything I ask... she's a cuddler and a hugger.. who lives to make us happy.. a real gem.. I will try to get her to model for me.. poor girl is getting old too!! it would be fun to have some modeling pictures of her.. 

Thanks for all the new patterns.. some have made it into my library... every time I hear the word 'Ambivalence' I think of the movie 'Belles of St.Mary' with Bing Crosby and Ingrid Bergman (sp) I don't know why.. it may be the name of their order.. it is one of my all time fav movies. along with a long long list of others...LOL (in case no one has caught on I am a 'old movie' fan )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> We had a lovely day today, we caught up with my niece Claire and her family for her birthday. I made her a Huggable bear, she wanted a silver sparkly one and has called him Ralph. Claire's beautiful dog Sonny has just had an operation on his leg and when he recovers from that he has to have the same operation on the other leg. I will include a photo of him and one of the ocean. It looked so pretty on the way home we had to stop. 💞


Wonderful photos, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> He does seem to be posing on purpose, doesn't he?


Well, he is quite an experienced model!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Someone may have addressed this in a later message but just in case...
> I always use a highlighter to mark the left & right leaning decreases. Some chart symbols are easier to read than others but sometimes those slashes are very hard to distinguish. So as soon as I print my charts, I make the left ones pink & the right ones blue & then it is much easier to follow. Even when charts are coloured, I often print them in greyscale so as to use my own colour scheme.
> This should make it easier if dyslexia is also a factor, I would think.


I just have to get myself better organised- I am looking forward to rebuilding my old, much larger computer desk as a work station- once I have the trash saks sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - Tango seems to be fine. We are all still catching up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. Claire is the one who got married last year. Same one. 💞


And she was such a beautiful bride!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. Claire is the one who got married last year. Same one. 💞


Oh - she looked very young - but I knew that she looked a lot like the person in the pics that you shared from the wedding.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And she was such a beautiful bride!


Thank you Pam, she sure was. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - she looked very young - but I knew that she looked a lot like the person in the pics that you shared from the wedding.


Claire does look young, she's 23 years old now. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> We had a lovely day today, we caught up with my niece Claire and her family for her birthday. I made her a Huggable bear, she wanted a silver sparkly one and has called him Ralph. Claire's beautiful dog Sonny has just had an operation on his leg and when he recovers from that he has to have the same operation on the other leg. I will include a photo of him and one of the ocean. It looked so pretty on the way home we had to stop. 💞


All gorgeous- the sunset is spectacular- of course Perth specialises in sunsets over the ocean!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad, but you will be happier now to knit something less stressful.


much less stress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for both, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is lovely and YAY!! Tango is adorable sitting so sweet for you


Thank you, Ronie 


> I will try to get her to model for me.. poor girl is getting old too!! it would be fun to have some modeling pictures of her.


Yes - do try!
Maybe Fritz might surprise you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry to hear that Julie. 💞


It happens sometimes! At least it was only two days work!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I am trying to respond as I go.. thinking I'll get a few pages read before commenting.. lol but so much going on this morning!!

Jane yes thank you for the heads up... now we can stop watching the page numbers and enjoy the party even more.. 

Karen those needles will be there when you are ready for them.. they look great and I am thinking of getting a few myself  1 at a time of course 

Melanie!! I am so glad you are feeling better.. my last cold came on the week after I started my new job.. Ugghh it was horrible.. so I know your pain  I hope it goes away for good and that you will be super healthy all Summer  

Way to Go Caryn I think this shawl will fly by once we get done with the edging.. we are going shopping this morning so I won't get anything done on mine.. but we are also suppose to get very hot this afternoon so I hope to finish up my 3rd repeat!! 

DFL thanks for the reminder of the Universal yarn.. when I had the LYS in my town it was what she carried and I bought quite a bit from her.. but she moved and I haven't bought any since then.. I will look at the site more carefully once I get through these pages... (only 6 more to go )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All gorgeous- the sunset is spectacular- of course Perth specialises in sunsets over the ocean!


Thanks Julie, it looked even prettier than the photo. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So this is the new pattern?


As it looks now!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...every time I hear the word 'Ambivalence' I think of the movie 'Belles of St.Mary'...


Now I will have to watch that one again to figure out why. It is in my collection of Christmas movies so I watch it every year. Remember the Nativity play that the kids prepared?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just have to get myself better organised...


I think that is a life-long process.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As it looks now!


That's looking good, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Claire does look young, she's 23 years old now. 💞


But in the pic with Ralph she only looks about 14 or 15.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love that double knitted on too... and was thinking of Sue's LP coming up  I think if we needed to we could make it into a cowl .. 

Julie I think you went above and beyond for that pattern.. I know you will be much happier with the one that inspired you in the first place!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As it looks now!


Are you still doing a bolero-type garment?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, it looked even prettier than the photo. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yet another title!
> Your business cards are going to have to be printed on legal sized paper.


You mean, they are not supposed to be that size? I wondered why people were looking at me weirdly and why they kept giving me these tiny bookmark thingies in return.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that is a life-long process.


Could be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking good, Julie!


Thanks Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love that double knitted on too... and was thinking of Sue's LP coming up  I think if we needed to we could make it into a cowl ..
> 
> Julie I think you went above and beyond for that pattern.. I know you will be much happier with the one that inspired you in the first place!!


What gets me is the 16 responses on Ravelry claiming the pattern works well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you still doing a bolero-type garment?


Yes! From a Patons pattern.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> Nice pattern, huh? ;-)


Pattern is okay, but I see a couple things I would change if _I_ were the designer.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You mean, they are not supposed to be that size? I wondered by people were looking at me weirdly and why they kept giving me these tiny bookmark thingies in return.


 :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> We had a lovely day today, we caught up with my niece Claire and her family for her birthday. I made her a Huggable bear, she wanted a silver sparkly one and has called him Ralph. Claire's beautiful dog Sonny has just had an operation on his leg and when he recovers from that he has to have the same operation on the other leg. I will include a photo of him and one of the ocean. It looked so pretty on the way home we had to stop. 💞


Your niece is stunning! Ralph is sooooooo cute!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> We had a lovely day today, we caught up with my niece Claire and her family for her birthday. I made her a Huggable bear, she wanted a silver sparkly one and has called him Ralph. Claire's beautiful dog Sonny has just had an operation on his leg and when he recovers from that he has to have the same operation on the other leg. I will include a photo of him and one of the ocean. It looked so pretty on the way home we had to stop. 💞


Great photos as always ,Ros. Ralph is a beautiful bear and such a good size for an older child. Your neice looks pleased with him.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros She is beautiful!! I swear your family hit the lottery when it came to 'looks' all are so attractive  Your bear is very cute too!! so sorry that the fur baby has to have a procedure done on his legs..  I hope all goes well..

I keep forgetting to add in that I am glad you had such a great time Bev.. it sounded like fun 

and Toni have a wonderful time with your Mom.. I'm with Jane on this one.. sure wish I could have a afternoon with Mom  I have wonderful memories though!! and it sounds like you two are making some great ones too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> But in the pic with Ralph she only looks about 14 or 15.


Claire definitely does look younger than her age and after our visit with her she left to go to the gym for a workout!!!. Then her brother Ben and his girlfriend Romany turned up. It was a wonderful afternoon, we caught up with all their family. I loved it and they all have a great sense of humor, so we laughed all day!!! Lots of fun. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But in the pic with Ralph she only looks about 14 or 15.


That is what I thought too, hence my comment about an older child. Must be that beautiful bone structure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now I will have to watch that one again to figure out why. It is in my collection of Christmas movies so I watch it every year. Remember the Nativity play that the kids prepared?


yes!! hubby and I giggle through the whole thing!!! We can relate to it because of the kid's plays they were in..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Your niece is stunning! Ralph is sooooooo cute!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Great photos as always ,Ros. Ralph is a beautiful bear and such a good size for an older child. Your neice looks pleased with him.


Thank you Linda. Ralph is 46cm long, I knitted him on 4mm needles and the pattern says to use 3.25mm needles. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros She is beautiful!! I swear your family hit the lottery when it came to 'looks' all are so attractive  Your bear is very cute too!! so sorry that the fur baby has to have a procedure done on his legs..  I hope all goes well..


 Thank you Ronie, that's so sweet of you to say.💞
Sonny has a recovery period of about 6 weeks and then goes in for the second operation. He's doing very well at the moment. 💞


> I keep forgetting to add in that I am glad you had such a great time Bev.. it sounded like fun


Same from me Bev. 💞



> and Toni have a wonderful time with your Mom.. I'm with Jane on this one.. sure wish I could have a afternoon with Mom  I have wonderful memories though!! and it sounds like you two are making some great ones too


Same from me Toni. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooo I found some beautiful yarns in the Universal site!! and the prices are very good.. I am going to stop in at the LYS in the town we are going shopping at!! I know she carry's this brand and may have a great sale/deal going on  I know I still have a discount card for her shop!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> That is what I thought too, hence my comment about an older child. Must be that beautiful bone structure.


She is beautiful and so down to earth, she hates having her photo taken, but when I gave her Ralph, I asked if I could take photos and if I could post them on LP and KP and she said "yes of course you can Aunty Ros."
I told her she could wear a hessian sack and have no makeup on and she would still look beautiful, but what I really love about Claire is the person that she is on the inside. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful photos, Ros.Ralph is so sweet. Poor dog, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> All gone! This is what I have now.


I do hope this pattern is right. I am keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. Claire is the one who got married last year. Same one. 💞


So beautiful and they look so happy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope you are better, soon, Melanie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I started the short rows today on MD.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I started the short rows today on MD.


Way to go, Norma! 
I haven't even CO yet. Can't until Monday, I would imagine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great, Jane. I can't believe I am this far ahead as I am not a fast knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope this pattern is right. I am keeping everything crossed.


Thanks Norma- I've made it before for the DGD, and I've cast on 12 extra stitches, which should bring it up to adult size (hope so)!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Woo Linda! Way to go! I am on row 2 of the last repeat. I wonder if anyone tried to repeat the center motif in the body? Like one on either side of the center? I think there are enough rows to do two of the vertical sections in the sides along with the three in the middle. Hmm, wonder which of you LPer's has got me thinking outside of the box (or shawl as the case may be)?

Hope this pattern works out better for you Julie.

I am doing better today but maybe doing nothing most of the day is helping  Yep, those floors still need mopping, lol. Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo Linda! Way to go! I am on row 2 of the last repeat. I wonder if anyone tried to repeat the center motif in the body? Like one on either side of the center? I think there are enough rows to do two of the vertical sections in the sides along with the three in the middle. Hmm, wonder which of you LPer's has got me thinking outside of the box (or shawl as the case may be)?
> 
> Hope this pattern works out better for you Julie.
> 
> I am doing better today but maybe doing nothing most of the day is helping  Yep, those floors still need mopping, lol.


I am glad you are feeling better, Melanie! It is basically a rectangle with cuffs, that I have enlarged, and I have Bronwen's cuff to cuff measurement.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> She is beautiful and so down to earth, she hates having her photo taken, but when I gave her Ralph, I asked if I could take photos and if I could post them on LP and KP and she said "yes of course you can Aunty Ros."
> I told her she could wear a hessian sack and have no makeup on and she would still look beautiful, but what I really love about Claire is the person that she is on the inside. 💞


What is on the inside often shows on the outside too. She sounds a delight, Ros.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Back from shopping  I picked up some Lionbrand yarn called Ice Cream .. I got the cookies and cream colors.. http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/icecream.html it was $3.99 at the store too.. it is so pretty, I almost got the pink one but knew that I would like the greys the best 

I also got one of those coil hoses that Tanya told us about. It was on sale and came with its own nozzle too! I tried it out right away and it reaches everywhere I need to go  Plus it doesn't leak or kink up


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Back from shopping  I picked up some Lionbrand yarn called Ice Cream .. I got the cookies and cream colors.. http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/icecream.html it was $3.99 at the store too.. it is so pretty, I almost got the pink one but knew that I would like the greys the best
> 
> I also got one of those coil hoses that Tanya told us about. It was on sale and came with its own nozzle too! I tried it out right away and it reaches everywhere I need to go  Plus it doesn't leak or kink up


A good day then, Ronie. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I started the short rows today on MD.


Me too, Norma. I took it to the cricket match so there was plenty of knitting time - broke a needle though so had to stop. I'm having to use the written instructions for this part, the chart isn't clear enough for me but this part seems to be moving along very quickly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful photos, Ros.Ralph is so sweet. Poor dog, though.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So beautiful and they look so happy.


Thank you Norma, they are very happy and are a gorgeous couple.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Norma!
> I haven't even CO yet. Can't until Monday, I would imagine.


I haven't CO yet Jane, hopefully today or Monday. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo Linda! Way to go! I am on row 2 of the last repeat. I wonder if anyone tried to repeat the center motif in the body? Like one on either side of the center? I think there are enough rows to do two of the vertical sections in the sides along with the three in the middle. Hmm, wonder which of you LPer's has got me thinking outside of the box (or shawl as the case may be)?
> 
> Hope this pattern works out better for you Julie.
> 
> I am doing better today but maybe doing nothing most of the day is helping  Yep, those floors still need mopping, lol. Thanks for all the well wishes.


 I'm happy you are feeling better Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> What is on the inside often shows on the outside too. She sounds a delight, Ros.


Thank you Linda, she is a delight. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Back from shopping  I picked up some Lionbrand yarn called Ice Cream .. I got the cookies and cream colors.. http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/icecream.html it was $3.99 at the store too.. it is so pretty, I almost got the pink one but knew that I would like the greys the best
> 
> I also got one of those coil hoses that Tanya told us about. It was on sale and came with its own nozzle too! I tried it out right away and it reaches everywhere I need to go  Plus it doesn't leak or kink up


The yarn looks gorgeous Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Me too, Norma. I took it to the cricket match so there was plenty of knitting time - broke a needle though so had to stop. I'm having to use the written instructions for this part, the chart isn't clear enough for me but this part seems to be moving along very quickly.


So sorry about your needle breaking Linda. Is this a difficult pattern? I haven't read it through yet? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here's the little man again. It's funny how he keeps sneaking on to the page!!&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's the little man again. It's funny how he keeps sneaking on to the page!!💞


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's the little man again. It's funny how he keeps sneaking on to the page!!💞


Oh this brings back memories of my grandson! He loved his Brio trains - he is now 23! Jackson looks like he loves his too  
Loved you pictures of your niece and her new bear too. Sounds like you had a good visit with the family there!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> :lol: :lol:


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh this brings back memories of my grandson! He loved his Brio trains - he is now 23! Jackson looks like he loves his too
> Loved you pictures of your niece and her new bear too. Sounds like you had a good visit with the family there!


Thank you Caryn, Jackson does love trains. We had a great time with Claire and her family. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo Linda! Way to go! I am on row 2 of the last repeat. I wonder if anyone tried to repeat the center motif in the body? Like one on either side of the center? I think there are enough rows to do two of the vertical sections in the sides along with the three in the middle. Hmm, wonder which of you LPer's has got me thinking outside of the box (or shawl as the case may be)?
> I am doing better today but maybe doing nothing most of the day is helping  Yep, those floors still need mopping, lol. Thanks for all the well wishes.


Glad you feeling better today Melanie. Those floors can certainly wait!
Interesting thinking outside the box. Bet that would look pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to see Tango is modeling again Jane. Lovely Seabird. There was a prior Seabird that was lovely too, maybe Sue?? Brain not working so well but I am up and out of bed, although no bike ride today.
> 
> Darn Julie, so sorry that the pattern is not working out. Hope Bronwen understands the delay.
> 
> Not much work on my MD but in my sick stupor I have done a few rows on the dress while watching TV as it is almost all knits. I had to cast on 714 stitches so each row takes a while but is reasonably mindless. Some rows have a couple of decreases. Every few rows you change from a US 3 to a US 15 and a different color for one row. I don't have any 15's so I am using my 11's. I don't think I have ever used needles so huge, lol. It is supposed to give a dropped stitch look. I hope to get a few rows done on MD this weekend as I *think* I am getting better. This cold has really thrown me for a loop.


I hope you are feeling better at this end of the day, Melanie. That cold sounds like doozie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Back from shopping  I picked up some Lionbrand yarn called Ice Cream .. I got the cookies and cream colors.. http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/icecream.html it was $3.99 at the store too.. it is so pretty, I almost got the pink one but knew that I would like the greys the best
> 
> I also got one of those coil hoses that Tanya told us about. It was on sale and came with its own nozzle too! I tried it out right away and it reaches everywhere I need to go  Plus it doesn't leak or kink up


Good shopping trip Ronie. Your yarn sounds pretty - love cookies and cream ice cream as well  good price too! That coil hose sounds very handy. How long is it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - you made a nice succinct commentary on the last 10 pages.  I haven't been able to devote much time to it so I am sorry for any omissions.
> Now that I am home again, I am trying to take care of details for both the provincial swim association & our own club & it is weighing heavily at the moment. AGM tomorrow - I'll be so glad when that is done because I am expecting some hassle over a controversy from last year's champs. I have to prepare detailed notes to be well armed for the issues that will arise.


I hope things go well tomorrow, Jane, and that they are willing to "hear" what you are saying.

I am glad you were able to get your cable figured out, Kaixixang. Way to go!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As it looks now!


Pretty start on your new pattern Julie. Hope it goes smoothly this time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - Tango seems to be fine. We are all still catching up.


That is wonderful news about Tango!!! Enjoy your catching up time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Have a lovely day with your Mom Toni. 💞


Thank you, Ros! We did!!! Way back in high school I got to visit Germany. I am re-scrapbooking that memorabilia in a quality scrapbook. Last time we were together I stopped at the Dachau prison camp page. I had the worst time doing that page today in the new book. Once I got past it, my pages went much more quickly. We had a wonderful visit, a delicious lunch on her deck over looking the bay. It was a very good day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! We did!!! Way back in high school I got to visit Germany. I am re-scrapbooking that memorabilia in a quality scrapbook. Last time we were together I stopped at the Dachau prison camp page. I had the worst time doing that page today in the new book. Once I got past it, my pages went much more quickly. We had a wonderful visit, a delicious lunch on her deck over looking the bay. It was a very good day.


That's wonderful Toni, I'm glad you had a great day together. Treasure your Mum's and others while you can I say. 💞💐💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful Seabird, Jane. Good to see Tango again. Hopefully he is back to normal now you are back home.

Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have a good time with your mother - as usual, I am jealous.


I'm sorry. Not that I don't appreciate my mother, but everyone's comments have made me appreciate her even more. Mother's are precious.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had a good day with your mother. I can imagine working with pics of Dachau could be hard.

Sue


TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! We did!!! Way back in high school I got to visit Germany. I am re-scrapbooking that memorabilia in a quality scrapbook. Last time we were together I stopped at the Dachau prison camp page. I had the worst time doing that page today in the new book. Once I got past it, my pages went much more quickly. We had a wonderful visit, a delicious lunch on her deck over looking the bay. It was a very good day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry. Not that I don't appreciate my mother, but everyone's comments have made me appreciate her even more. Mother's are precious.


Yes they are Toni. 💞💐💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I just memorize the stitch number that I need to do something with like my YO's and decreases then follow my stitches.. your right it is a very simple pattern once you get past all those symbols on the chart  If I read your notes right on row 1 you knit 1 stitch then do something then kint 4 stitches to the next (probably decrease then knit 9 and decrease then 4 and YO then the last 2 stitches??? very nice.. I do that a lot with complicated patterns.. thanks for your formula!!


The numbers, for me, represent the k or p sts. The space is for whatever the decorative stitch happens to be. They correlate with the chart, going from right to left or left to right depending on odd or even row. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something else!


Boy, I sure hope this pattern works out better, Julie!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was hoping to maybe get to MD this coming week, but this current test knit is taking longer than I had anticipated. My daughter spent the night last night so we could have a shopping day together today. She didn't really find anything that she was looking for, and I was the one who bought something although I hadn't intended to, but I guess that is how it goes. This evening she took my DH and me (or should that be I?)out to dinner, which was very nice, so it has been a very pleasant day. the weather even cooperated, with sunshine, after a week of rainy, dull weather. However, I didn't get any knitting done.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And she was such a beautiful bride!


I knew that I remembered those photos!!! 

Your Ralph bear is great, Ros!!!

I sure hope the surgeries for the dog go well. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You mean, they are not supposed to be that size? I wondered why people were looking at me weirdly and why they kept giving me these tiny bookmark thingies in return.


*LOL!!!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What gets me is the 16 responses on Ravelry claiming the pattern works well.


That would be confusing and frustrating. It makes you wonder what pattern they were using.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better, Melanie. As for the floors needing mopping, never mind those. Tomorrow is another day. If you feel better with a quieter day, that is good.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you had some happy shopping, Ronie!!!

Claire must be pretty special, Ros.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had a great family day. There is nothing to compare with one of those.

Sue


RosD said:


> Claire definitely does look younger than her age and after our visit with her she left to go to the gym for a workout!!!. Then her brother Ben and his girlfriend Romany turned up. It was a wonderful afternoon, we caught up with all their family. I loved it and they all have a great sense of humor, so we laughed all day!!! Lots of fun. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you got to spend time with your mom Toni. ir is so great that you can share doing a scrap book together and relive those moments as well as make new memories!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo Linda! Way to go! I am on row 2 of the last repeat. I wonder if anyone tried to repeat the center motif in the body? Like one on either side of the center? I think there are enough rows to do two of the vertical sections in the sides along with the three in the middle.


That's a great idea, Melanie!!! I like it!!! 

I am on row 2 of the 4th repeat of the edge lace, also. Might have to do some pondering on your center motif idea. 

It sounds like you had a great day shopping, Ronie!!! And a hose to boot!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here's the little man again. It's funny how he keeps sneaking on to the page!!💞


Yes, it is funny how that works.  My son used to love playing with his train set just like that one. Fun times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pretty start on your new pattern Julie. Hope it goes smoothly this time.


No problems with this one, but Bronwen red last nights email as if it was today's one, and now I can't raise her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Boy, I sure hope this pattern works out better, Julie!!!


No problems with this pattern!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> So sorry about your needle breaking Linda. Is this a difficult pattern? I haven't read it through yet? 💞


For me, the hard part is remembering whether the symbols are for ktbl or ptbl - which row I am on, but it is not hard. You will master it in no time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I hope things go well tomorrow, Jane...


Me, too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is wonderful news about Tango!!! Enjoy your catching up time.


Thanks, Toni


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This evening she took my DH and me (or should that be I?)out to dinner,....


The teacher in me is showing here:

If you can say, "This evening she took me out to dinner..." then you are correct.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I stopped at the Dachau prison camp page. I had the worst time doing that page today in the new book. ...


I can well imagine. I have heard that the air is palpable.
We went to visit a sit in the Somme Valley that marked the decimation of the Newfoundland regiment in WWI. We all know the story. I felt like someone had kicked me in the stomach. I still feel it just thinking about it. Dachau must be that experience a hundred-fold.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I hoped so too. It's a pity that you are thrown into all this right after your return, Jane. Hopefully when all is settled, you can relax a little.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Me, too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes for today, everyone. 

Ros, I am glad that you had a very nice family day also. 

Happy Knitting, all! MD is calling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful Seabird, Jane.


Thank you, Sue 


> Good to see Tango again. Hopefully he is back to normal now you are back home.


Thank, Sue. he seems good. He was singing with Gerard a little while ago.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I can well imagine. I have heard that the air is palpable.
> We went to visit a sit in the Somme Valley that marked the decimation of the Newfoundland regiment in WWI. We all know the story. I felt like someone had kicked me in the stomach. I still feel it just thinking about it. Dachau must be that experience a hundred-fold.


You said that so well, Jane. It brought it all back doing those pages. My mom had visited there a few years after I did. We both seemed to feel it today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank, Sue. he seems good. He was singing with Gerard a little while ago.


A very happy noise, no doubt.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry. Not that I don't appreciate my mother, but everyone's comments have made me appreciate her even more. Mother's are precious.


Don't be sorry - I was half joking, whole earnest, as my mother would say. Please take advantage of the time that you have with her - even more so on our behalf.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This evening she took my DH and me (or should that be I?) ...
> Sue


me is correct, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That would be confusing and frustrating. It makes you wonder what pattern they were using.


It certainly does!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oops, sorry I got Norma and Linda mixed up, apologies for the error. But glad to hear both are moving forward on their MD's, broken needles notwithstanding.

It's nice to have time with your mom Toni. I treasure spending time with mine.  And a nice day with family provides great memories Ros, glad you had a good visit.

You crack me up Elizabeth!

Good shopping day Ronie 

Did you say Tango was singing Jane? A model and a vocalist, impressive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
> Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


Absolutely beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It's a pity that you are thrown into all this right after your return, Jane.


I had hoped to do it last Sunday to have it out of my way & be able to concentrate now on solving a swim season with no pool.


> Hopefully when all is settled, you can relax a little.


I sure hope so.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> A very happy noise, no doubt.


It is - he's so cute - Tango, I mean. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...
> Did you say Tango was singing Jane? A model and a vocalist, impressive.


He'll soon have as many handles as Elizabeth. ;-)
He was almost like he was talking this time as opposed to mostly howling to the music.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane. Love seeing Tango modeling again.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
> Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe happy to be back home with all the family and all the familiar smells of home.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> He'll soon have as many handles as Elizabeth. ;-)
> He was almost like he was talking this time as opposed to mostly howling to the music.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> I am glad you were able to get your cable figured out, Kaixixang. Way to go!!!


I have to use my Titanium blend scissors to get the plastic off of the end of the Bamboo needle. Makes for faster clip off of the stretched plastic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Jane. Love seeing Tango modeling again.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
> Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


Very nice Jane! And so is your Seabird. Both are stunning.

I've been busy cleaning for a change today. Sorry I can't remember everything that I just read. But it sounds like there was a lot of family activity. That is great. 
Oh Ros as always I love your pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Don't be sorry - I was half joking, whole earnest, as my mother would say. Please take advantage of the time that you have with her - even more so on our behalf.


I can do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice Jane! And so is your Seabird. Both are stunning...


Thank you, Chris


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Me too, Norma. I took it to the cricket match so there was plenty of knitting time - broke a needle though so had to stop. I'm having to use the written instructions for this part, the chart isn't clear enough for me but this part seems to be moving along very quickly.


I agree the written instructions are much easier. I took one look at the chart and ran....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that was a great shopping trip!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so pleased you had a good day with your Mom, Toni :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to maybe get to MD this coming week, but this current test knit is taking longer than I had anticipated. My daughter spent the night last night so we could have a shopping day together today. She didn't really find anything that she was looking for, and I was the one who bought something although I hadn't intended to, but I guess that is how it goes. This evening she took my DH and me (or should that be I?)out to dinner, which was very nice, so it has been a very pleasant day. the weather even cooperated, with sunshine, after a week of rainy, dull weather. However, I didn't get any knitting done.
> 
> Sue


I am glad you had a good day out and knitting will wait!! It is definitely "me" unless one is the Queen!

:XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> For me, the hard part is remembering whether the symbols are for ktbl or ptbl - which row I am on, but it is not hard. You will master it in no time!


Once I had that straight it was a breeze. I did it like you did, Toni. I hadn,t thought of writing it down :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm currently enjoying the dual aggravation contest Mom and I enjoy...since we do live in the same apartment.

On my attempt towards playing catch-up with the growing list of never-ending patterns that keeps getting added to...I think I have two or three different potential culprits for this one...Ravelry source: strawberry-fields-forever-shawl

I have one of 4 possible columns worked through. If I find the item is not free it gets deleted off the list.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Alaskan Blue shawl is wonderful. I have been looking for a pattern that shape so I have treated myself to the pattern. I even have yarn in mind!! Thank you and all I can say is "copying is the sincerest form of flattery". a BIG thank you" :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> So sorry about your needle breaking Linda. Is this a difficult pattern? I haven't read it through yet? 💞


No it isn't a difficult pattern, Ros it is just that the body chart is in 2 halves and the squares are tiny so I can't see the symbols clearly. I usually prefer charts but in this case the written instructions are really easy to follow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's the little man again. It's funny how he keeps sneaking on to the page!!💞


    Busy boy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's wonderful Toni, I'm glad you had a great day together. Treasure your Mum's and others while you can I say. 💞💐💞


Ditto from me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to maybe get to MD this coming week, but this current test knit is taking longer than I had anticipated. My daughter spent the night last night so we could have a shopping day together today. She didn't really find anything that she was looking for, and I was the one who bought something although I hadn't intended to, but I guess that is how it goes. This evening she took my DH and me (or should that be I?)out to dinner, which was very nice, so it has been a very pleasant day. the weather even cooperated, with sunshine, after a week of rainy, dull weather. However, I didn't get any knitting done.
> 
> Sue


A lovely way to spend a day. The knitting will wait for you.
:-D


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to maybe get to MD this coming week, but this current test knit is taking longer than I had anticipated. My daughter spent the night last night so we could have a shopping day together today. She didn't really find anything that she was looking for, and I was the one who bought something although I hadn't intended to, but I guess that is how it goes. This evening she took my DH and me (or should that be I?)out to dinner, which was very nice, so it has been a very pleasant day. the weather even cooperated, with sunshine, after a week of rainy, dull weather. However, I didn't get any knitting done.
> 
> Sue


I'm glad you had a lovely day Sue. Your knitting will be waiting patiently for you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I knew that I remembered those photos!!!
> 
> Your Ralph bear is great, Ros!!!
> 
> I sure hope the surgeries for the dog go well. He looks like a sweetie.


Thank you Toni. Sonny is a big softy and very sweet. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I hope you had some happy shopping, Ronie!!!
> 
> Claire must be pretty special, Ros.


Thank you Toni, Claire is a very special young lady, but then you all know how biased I am. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Guess who???&#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Errr does his name begin with J???? :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Errr does his name begin with J???? :thumbup:


Mmmmm just let me check on that and I will get back to you!!! 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Glad you had a great family day. There is nothing to compare with one of those.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, it was lots of fun. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Glad you had a great family day. There is nothing to compare with one of those.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, it was lots of fun. 💞 oops double post😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Errr does his name begin with J???? :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, it is funny how that works.  My son used to love playing with his train set just like that one. Fun times.


I love trains too Toni, so I will be more than happy to play with trains when I see Jackson next. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love trains too Toni, so I will be more than happy to play with trains when I see Jackson next. 💞


My kids grew up loving real trains, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> For me, the hard part is remembering whether the symbols are for ktbl or ptbl - which row I am on, but it is not hard. You will master it in no time!


I have just cast on Toni and doing the 3rd row. I hope so!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for today, everyone.
> 
> Ros, I am glad that you had a very nice family day also.
> 
> Happy Knitting, all! MD is calling.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:
 

> Thank, Sue. he seems good. He was singing with Gerard a little while ago.


How gorgeous Jane, I love hearing dogs sing, it's so adorable. Tango obviously loves Gerard's singing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Oops, sorry I got Norma and Linda mixed up, apologies for the error. But glad to hear both are moving forward on their MD's, broken needles notwithstanding.
> 
> It's nice to have time with your mom Toni. I treasure spending time with mine.  And a nice day with family provides great memories Ros, glad you had a good visit.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie, it was a lovely day and today Carmen & Pedro (Jackson's parents) came to visit minus Jackson because it was a quick visit and they had to drive back home about 2 1/2 hours away. I made Carmen model the new hat that I made and already have requests from daughters and granddaughters for the same hat. Carmen did have a grumble that she didn't have her makeup on, but I said too bad you're gorgeous as you are. I'm always getting my daughters to model without their makeup. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Jane. Love your Seabird. Good to see Tango looking so perky.  That Tomenta Shawl is striking. Hope things go well as you ease back into the swim schedule and trying to be ready to meet controversy. Jane, what a lovely Alaskan blue.  So Tango sings and talks now-multi-talented!! 

Melanie, hope you recover soon from your vertigo.

Ros, love the picture of the ocean! Gorgeous. Thanks also for Jackson pictures. Nice seeing Claire's wedding pics again. Another great bear. 

Julie, love the new start. Knitting with a pattern you do not like or is not well written, can be very frustrating.

Ronie, that Ice Cream colorway looks wonderful!

Linda, so sorry you broke a needle.

Toni, so nice to have special time with your mom. Give her a hug from us. 

Well, I still have pages 31-42 to catch up, but I did get the recent stuff. I KNOW I have missed someone, but so enjoyed the chat and pattern sharing and the many pictures.

We had another lovely day yesterday. The guys went frisbee golfing again yesterday. They are really enjoying themselves. We ladies, knit-of course, and did some food shopping. Then the evening was a cookout, ice cream making, and board games. Lovely time. I will have some pictures to post later. We still have this morning, but then they will be on their way home.

I am loving this Peanut Warmer pattern. So easy, top down, with raglan sleeves. I may even someday try a sweater for me.  And I am loving the colors I am using.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peanut-warmer


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
> Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


Absolutely beautiful Jane, lovely to see Tango modelling again, he's very talented, singing as well. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Love your Seabird. Good to see Tango looking so perky.  That Tomenta Shawl is striking. Hope things go well as you ease back into the swim schedule and trying to be ready to meet controversy. Jane, what a lovely Alaskan blue.  So Tango sings and talks now-multi-talented!!
> 
> Melanie, hope you recover soon from your vertigo.
> 
> ...


So good you enjoyed your day Bev!
What I am up to after today's work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He'll soon have as many handles as Elizabeth. ;-)
> He was almost like he was talking this time as opposed to mostly howling to the music.


I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice Jane! And so is your Seabird. Both are stunning.
> 
> I've been busy cleaning for a change today. Sorry I can't remember everything that I just read. But it sounds like there was a lot of family activity. That is great.
> Oh Ros as always I love your pictures.


Thank you Chris . 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> No it isn't a difficult pattern, Ros it is just that the body chart is in 2 halves and the squares are tiny so I can't see the symbols clearly. I usually prefer charts but in this case the written instructions are really easy to follow.


Thanks Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Busy boy.


Thanks Linda, he seems to always be having lots of fun, as it should be. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Ditto from me.


Thanks Linda. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros beautiful hat and beautiful daughter and she didn't need to gild the lily for us :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros beautiful hat and beautiful daughter and she didn't need to gild the lily for us :thumbup:


Was busy knitting- and forgot to mention! So a ditto from me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad you had a lovely day, yesterday and the pattern is a little cracker!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jule, that is perfect. I think I prefer it to the previous one!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jule, that is perfect. I think I prefer it to the previous one!!


Thanks Norma! And what is more it mostly is a straight knit!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


😉😉😉😉💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. Your start is looking good. 

Toni,love your lawn ornaments. (Old tricycle) Loved the pics of the animals. The idea of the sheep being tuned to the shepherd makes me think. I bet that was amazing to see.

Norma, what an effort with your fund raiser. Way to go!

Sorry, Linda, that you have to deal with headaches. They are no fun.

Sue, waht lovely grandchildren.  Thanks for sharing.

Karen, I love your Pineapple Christmas Tree pattern. 

Now I am all caught up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My kids grew up loving real trains, too.


I used to really love the old steam trains and travelled from Perth to Sydney and back again several times as a young child. Great fun!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bev- one more row and it's bed for me- nearly eleven!



eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. Your start is looking good.
> 
> Toni,love your lawn ornaments. (Old tricycle) Loved the pics of the animals. The idea of the sheep being tuned to the shepherd makes me think. I bet that was amazing to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I used to really love the old steam trains and travelled from Perth to Sydney and back again several times as a young child. Great fun!!! 💞


There was something rather magical about them! although one's face and hair could get very sooty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bev- one more row and it's bed for me- nearly eleven!


Sleep well and sweet dreams, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sleep well and sweet dreams.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Love your Seabird. Good to see Tango looking so perky.  That Tomenta Shawl is striking. Hope things go well as you ease back into the swim schedule and trying to be ready to meet controversy. Jane, what a lovely Alaskan blue.  So Tango sings and talks now-multi-talented!!
> 
> Melanie, hope you recover soon from your vertigo.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev. It sounds like you had a wonderful day. Your Peanut Warmer pattern looks great, I can't wait to see yours finished. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good you enjoyed your day Bev!
> What I am up to after today's work.


Looking great Julie, I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros beautiful hat and beautiful daughter and she didn't need to gild the lily for us :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking great Julie, I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


Thanks , Ros- bed time for me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was busy knitting- and forgot to mention! So a ditto from me.


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bev- one more row and it's bed for me- nearly eleven!


Sweet dreams Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was something rather magical about them! although one's face and hair could get very sooty!


I love everything about steam trains but most of all the noise!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks , Ros- bed time for me!


Goodnight Julie, sweet dreams. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We had another lovely day yesterday. The guys went frisbee golfing again yesterday. They are really enjoying themselves. We ladies, knit-of course, and did some food shopping. Then the evening was a cookout, ice cream making, and board games. Lovely time. I will have some pictures to post later. We still have this morning, but then they will be on their way home.


Sounds like a great time, especially the ice cream making. But I have to ask, what is frisbee golfing? :?: :shock:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, it is a course with 'holes'-above ground containers to catch the fisbees> I was going to try to explain it, but here is a site with pictures.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_golf

Hope you have a good night's sleep, Julie.

THanks all, it has been a lovely weekend.

And that Peanut Warmer is knitting up quickly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
> Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


Just beautiful, what more can be said. It is a unique shape. Tango looks like a wise old man in this picture


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie, it was a lovely day and today Carmen & Pedro (Jackson's parents) came to visit minus Jackson because it was a quick visit and they had to drive back home about 2 1/2 hours away. I made Carmen model the new hat that I made and already have requests from daughters and granddaughters for the same hat. Carmen did have a grumble that she didn't have her makeup on, but I said too bad you're gorgeous as you are. I'm always getting my daughters to model without their makeup. 💞


Nice pic of Carmen and really lovely hat! No need for makeup on Carmen. She is perfect without!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good you enjoyed your day Bev!
> What I am up to after today's work.


Nice, Julie. You're moving along quickly with this one. Like those stitches!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie, it was a lovely day and today Carmen & Pedro (Jackson's parents) came to visit minus Jackson because it was a quick visit and they had to drive back home about 2 1/2 hours away. I made Carmen model the new hat that I made and already have requests from daughters and granddaughters for the same hat. Carmen did have a grumble that she didn't have her makeup on, but I said too bad you're gorgeous as you are. I'm always getting my daughters to model without their makeup. 💞


She is gorgeous and the hat is wonderful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm so disappointed with myself. I carefully counted my stitches several times to make sure it was right on my Morning Dove. I knitted the first 3 rows. Then the first pattern row and I've made a mistake. I was very careful reading the pattern and double checking, but I've done something very wrong and I can't figure it out. I hope one of you lovely ladies can sort me out. I will keep trying to figure out what I've done wrong. Maybe I'm just reading the pattern wrong. &#128563;&#128545;&#128563;&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good you enjoyed your day Bev!
> What I am up to after today's work.


Great progress, Julie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, it is a course with 'holes'-above ground containers to catch the fisbees> I was going to try to explain it, but here is a site with pictures.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_golf
> 
> ...


Glad you're having a fun and busy weekend Bev. Can't wait to see the Peanut Warmer. Cute name for it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Nice pic of Carmen and really lovely hat! No need for makeup on Carmen. She is perfect without!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> She is gorgeous and the hat is wonderful!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No it isn't a difficult pattern, Ros it is just that the body chart is in 2 halves and the squares are tiny so I can't see the symbols clearly. I usually prefer charts but in this case the written instructions are really easy to follow.


I usually prefer charts, too, but I don't like this one either and agree with Linda that the written instructions are easy to follow. I finished the border last night and made it through row 5 of the short rows. The body will go pretty quickly, I think.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another winner Jane! Hope you can find a suitable pool in time.

Thanks for the tip on the MD short row section Linda, Norma, and Pam. Three more border rows left for me.

Sounds like a really nice day Bev. Great memories 

Good start Julie.

Are you using stitch markers between each 24-stitch repeat Ros? And don't forget, that last lonely stitch on the chart is only at the beginning or end of each row (end = odd, beginning = even). Take care on the YO's before the purls, as you have to wrap the yarn (sorta) twice, or do an afterthought YO if you miss one. I lost a couple here and there not wrapping enough. I am sure it's something simple you are missing as we all know you can knit


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I would agree where errors could occur, Melanie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too, Norma. I took it to the cricket match so there was plenty of knitting time - broke a needle though so had to stop. I'm having to use the written instructions for this part, the chart isn't clear enough for me but this part seems to be moving along very quickly.


That is good to know!!! I didn't get any work done on mine since Friday  but I am sure I will get a few hours in today.. I had thought I would write out a few notes for the rows then follow the chart for the middle lace part.. It looks 'x' amount of stitches and decrease then knit to the lace panel.. it should be pretty easy to figure out.. I am itching to get to the short rows myself ... Yay to you and Norma.. plus I have 10 pages to catch up on so there may be more of you that far along..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm currently enjoying the dual aggravation contest Mom and I enjoy...


Is this otherwise known as "getting on each other's nerves"?


> ...If I find the item is not free it gets deleted off the list.


If one that I post has a time limit, I try to remember to signal that up front, so maybe you could check them first instead of putting them in a queue.
Mea culpa on the Strawberry Fields but it was Tricia who crocheted it & tempted us further.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Good shopping trip Ronie. Your yarn sounds pretty - love cookies and cream ice cream as well  good price too! That coil hose sounds very handy. How long is it?


mine is 50ft! a nice size and not expensive either..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry. Not that I don't appreciate my mother, but everyone's comments have made me appreciate her even more. Mother's are precious.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Alaskan Blue shawl is wonderful. I have been looking for a pattern that shape so I have treated myself to the pattern. I even have yarn in mind!! Thank you and all I can say is "copying is the sincerest form of flattery". a BIG thank you" :thumbup:


Why thank you so much! 
It is a pretty quick knit because you repeat the panel 3 times - meaning that you get a break in between sections & it is easier to remember what you are doing. The rows do get long last going off but the last section is very straight forward so your knitting speeds up again.

You might want to check my project page notes because I added extra beads in the last chart which I think really add to it - complete it. (Someone else's idea so I am not blowing my own horn.  ) I have a pic of that bead scheme if you want it.
I also added beads to the picot BO.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Another winner Jane! Hope you can find a suitable pool in time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the MD short row section Linda, Norma, and Pam. Three more border rows left for me.
> 
> ...


I can't figure out what I've done wrong. I've followed the pattern row carefully and I have 14 stitches left at the end of the row. Not enough for a pattern repeat. So I will be tinking. My brain needs to kick into gear and figure it out. It's distressing me. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Any Color Comfy Cardi - does look comfy & versatile
By: Caron Design Team
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Cardigans/Any-Color-Comfy-Cardi-From-Caron

Counterpane Cardigan
by Vera Sanon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/counterpane-cardigan

Vendemmia shawl
by Lilli Boscaino
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vendemmia-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Guess who???💞


A precious boy, for sure


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is so pretty!! I like the square shape of it.. and it seems to be a nice size.. I love the shot of it on the door .. Poor Tango has a look like he is getting fed up with modeling ... but he is adorable!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A precious boy, for sure


Thank you Jane. He sure is. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I made Carmen model the new hat that I made ...


Lovely hat - lovelier model.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Any Color Comfy Cardi - does look comfy & versatile
> By: Caron Design Team
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Cardigans/Any-Color-Comfy-Cardi-From-Caron
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely hat - lovelier model.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros the hat and daughter are both very pretty and nice!! 

Bev I'm glad your having such a nice time.. it sure sounds like fun!!! I'd like a sweater like that for myself ..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Love your Seabird. Good to see Tango looking so perky. ... Hope things go well as you ease back into the swim schedule ...Jane, what a lovely Alaskan blue....


Thank you on all counts, Bev 


> The guys went frisbee golfing again yesterday.


I meant to ask before about how you play this. 


> I will have some pictures to post later. ...
> I am loving this Peanut Warmer pattern. ...


Cute pattern - looking forward to pics of that, as well.

ETA: Okay - saw your response & checked the link. I think one hole would last me all day - not very accurate with a frisbee.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros the hat and daughter are both very pretty and nice!!
> 
> Bev I'm glad your having such a nice time.. it sure sounds like fun!!! I'd like a sweater like that for myself ..


Thank you Ronie.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Absolutely beautiful Jane, lovely to see Tango modelling again...


Thank you, Ros 
He didn't seem quite so enthused this time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> What I am up to after today's work.


Making good headway, Julie 
I am glad that you are happier with knitting this. It should be enjoyable not a chore.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> He didn't seem quite so enthused this time.


You're welcome Jane, maybe Tango is just tired from the travelling back home. He's such a beautiful boy. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, it is a course with 'holes'-above ground containers to catch the fisbees> I was going to try to explain it, but here is a site with pictures.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_golf
> 
> ...


They just put one of these in at out park... My son was so upset that they cut down all the trees he and his buddy's have been playing in all their lives.. but I am sure as active as he is.. that he will embrace the game and have a great time of it.!! They had these in Mesa Arizona when I lived there.. and I have been in Oregon almost 30yrs!! so not a new sport but certainly it is taking off like crazy  We need more outdoor activity's like these!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just beautiful, what more can be said. It is a unique shape.


Thank you, Caryn 
The shape makes it sit very nicely on the shoulders.


> Tango looks like a wise old man in this picture


He's doing a good acting job then.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Another winner Jane!


Thank you, Melanie 


> Hope you can find a suitable pool in time.


We are going to use the pool that is 40km away but our numbers will be reduced & rental is $15 more per hour. Our previous registration fees will leave us very much short. Putting fees up will be difficult because people have the added expense of the travel.

When I read "pool in time" it made me think of a reservoir where we could pool time - I was thinking that I might like to be able to draw from that pool. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is so pretty!! I like the square shape of it.. and it seems to be a nice size.. I love the shot of it on the door ...


Thank you, Ronie  It is a nice size but the shape really adds to that. Gives very good coverage. Only used 675 yards.


> Poor Tango has a look like he is getting fed up with modeling ... but he is adorable!!


I think that he is out of practice. Our next photo shoot will be better - but he is still adorable, I agree.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Jane. I would like a pix of the beads and I will check your project page


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...maybe Tango is just tired from the travelling back home.


I took this in France. He was a lot perkier on our walk that day so I tried to get a better shot than the day before - it is better but he was playing hard to get, I think.


> He's such a beautiful boy. 💞


He has such an expressive face. Gotta love him!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Jane. I would like a pix of the beads and I will check your project page


Can you PM me your email address, then, please?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He has such a expressive face. Gotta love him!


We sure do love him Jane!!!! Thanks for sharing him with us. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Can you PM me your email address, then, please?


On its way :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We were going to take the 104 mile river trip today... it is part of my pay  and so that makes it free for me and who ever I want to take with me.. but it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left  next time!!  There is so much we should be doing today and with hubby's bum leg it is probably best that we wait.. 

We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We were going to take the 104 mile river trip today... it is part of my pay  and so that makes it free for me and who ever I want to take with me.. but it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left  next time!!  There is so much we should be doing today and with hubby's bum leg it is probably best that we wait..
> 
> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


Gorgeous photos Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left


Too bad ... but the flowers are lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Cute pattern - looking forward to pics of that, as well.
> 
> ETA: Okay - saw your response & checked the link. I think one hole would last me all day - not very accurate with a frisbee.


I'm not either, but our DS loves Frisbee golf!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We were going to take the 104 mile river trip today... it is part of my pay  and so that makes it free for me and who ever I want to take with me.. but it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left  next time!!  There is so much we should be doing today and with hubby's bum leg it is probably best that we wait..
> 
> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


Sorry about not getting to go on the boat ride today. Hopefully next time! Lovely flowers and cute seagull!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sweet dreams Julie. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love everything about steam trains but most of all the noise!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice, Julie. You're moving along quickly with this one. Like those stitches!


Thank you, Caryn! it is another very easy stitch, and the even rows are just purl back, so I can quite easily read at the computer, at the same time- I've not yet got myself properly sorted for reading more complex patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great progress, Julie!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another winner Jane! Hope you can find a suitable pool in time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the MD short row section Linda, Norma, and Pam. Three more border rows left for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Making good headway, Julie
> I am glad that you are happier with knitting this. It should be enjoyable not a chore.


It does make a huge difference when one is enjoying the knitting! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We were going to take the 104 mile river trip today... it is part of my pay  and so that makes it free for me and who ever I want to take with me.. but it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left  next time!!  There is so much we should be doing today and with hubby's bum leg it is probably best that we wait..
> 
> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


I love Californian poppies- pity they don't last when cut.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovey photos Ronie. Your seagull has an expressive look to her, like she was posing for you. When I was single I used to buy myself a mixed bouquet every week, but getting flowers from DH is much nicer  Great guy 

hmm 14 extra stitches. That is weird Ros. Maybe the cast on amount was off??? Could you have missed a few of the decreases? What row are you on?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you all... and Julie your right the poppies don't last long but they sure added a nice touch to the bouquet!  My hubby has always spoiled me with flowers.. I love them and never take it for granted either ..

Ros I can't quite figure out what is going on with your shawl.. your such a beautiful knitter I am sure you will figure it out!! there is something off that is for sure.. once you get going I am sure you will be done before the rest of us


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Lovey photos Ronie. Your seagull has an expressive look to her, like she was posing for you. When I was single I used to buy myself a mixed bouquet every week, but getting flowers from DH is much nicer  Great guy
> 
> hmm 14 extra stitches. That is weird Ros. Maybe the cast on amount was off??? Could you have missed a few of the decreases? What row are you on?


Thank you Melanie. I had the right amount of stitches cast on. It took me awhile to work it out. I'm still tinking, it's 12.28am and I was determined not to go to bed till I figured it out!!!! 😡 I missed some decreases!!!! Hopefully tomorrow I will make some progress. I wasted so much time wondering what I did wrong. 💞
It's taking me so long to tink, I think I should've just frogged the whole thing, but I'm almost there!!! 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And you have your photo to remind you- nice that hubby is a romantic!



Ronie said:


> thank you all... and Julie your right the poppies don't last long but they sure added a nice touch to the bouquet!  My hubby has always spoiled me with flowers.. I love them and never take it for granted either ..
> 
> Ros I can't quite figure out what is going on with your shawl.. your such a beautiful knitter I am sure you will figure it out!! there is something off that is for sure.. once you get going I am sure you will be done before the rest of us


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> We were going to take the 104 mile river trip today... it is part of my pay  and so that makes it free for me and who ever I want to take with me.. but it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left  next time!!  There is so much we should be doing today and with hubby's bum leg it is probably best that we wait..
> 
> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


Great photos! The flowers are very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's 12.42am and I've just finished tinking. I'm too tired to knit the row that I just tinked, so I'm going to bed. Hopefully I will get it right later this morning. Take care everyone. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Are you using stitch markers between each 24-stitch repeat Ros? And don't forget, that last lonely stitch on the chart is only at the beginning or end of each row (end = odd, beginning = even). Take care on the YO's before the purls, as you have to wrap the yarn (sorta) twice, or do an afterthought YO if you miss one. I lost a couple here and there not wrapping enough. I am sure it's something simple you are missing as we all know you can knit


I would agree with these observations also.

Here is an attempt at expanding the cable section on the short rows: Will this work?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's 12.42am and I've just finished tinking. I'm too tired to knit the row that I just tinked, so I'm going to bed. Hopefully I will get it right later this morning. Take care everyone. 💞


It will go better when you are rested. :thumbup:

Julie, your new start looks so nice. I am glad it is going better for you and that you are enjoying it.

Beautiful flowers, Ronie!

Nice cabled hat, Ros, and a beautiful model. 

Thanks for the patterns, Bev, and Jane!

Jane, it seems I may have missed something with the pool situation. :?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It will go better when you are rested. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, your new start looks so nice. I am glad it is going better for you and that you are enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni, I was just thinking I won't be able to get to sleep if I'm thinking about that pattern defeating me, so I did half a row and it's worked out. Yay!!!! I can go to sleep now and get back it later today. Thank you also for your comments about Carmen and the hat. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I would agree with these observations also.
> 
> Here is an attempt at expanding the cable section on the short rows: Will this work?


It looks good to me. I have nearly finished and I do think it needs more on the short rows. A brilliant idea, Toni!l


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It looks good to me. I have nearly finished and I do think it needs more on the short rows. A brilliant idea, Toni!l


Thank you, Norma! It was actually Melanie's idea. I was thinking it needed more of something, but she put it into words.

I am looking forward to seeing your finished MD.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ....Hopefully I will get it right later this morning. ...


Sorry about the tinking, Ros - hope it works right the next time. I can't start until tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Here is an attempt at expanding the cable section on the short rows...


Why thank you Toni 
I am sure that this will be useful when I finally manage to CO.
I am considering using sport weight. Is everyone else using fingering?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Norma! It was actually Melanie's idea. I was thinking it needed more of something, but she put it into words.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your finished MD.


I had missed Melanie's post. Sorry! The creative spirit overflows here :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am using fingering. I wished I had used a size bigger needles as I have loads of yarn left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, it seems I may have missed something with the pool situation. :?


Perhaps it was my feeble attempt at humour that confused you - referring to pooling time.
Just as a recap: our town pool will not be re-opened so our swim club will be running our practices in a pool that is 40km away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie. I had the right amount of stitches cast on. It took me awhile to work it out. I'm still tinking, it's 12.28am and I was determined not to go to bed till I figured it out!!!! 😡 I missed some decreases!!!! Hopefully tomorrow I will make some progress. I wasted so much time wondering what I did wrong. 💞
> It's taking me so long to tink, I think I should've just frogged the whole thing, but I'm almost there!!! 😀


That's good you've figured it out, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks good to me. I have nearly finished and I do think it needs more on the short rows. A brilliant idea, Toni!l


Looks good to me, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another shawl that I recently completed:
> Alaska Blue by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alaska-blue


Gorgeous, Jane - speaking of Tango of course, though he looks rather resigned in this one. Shawl makes me think of bat wings- really nice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I agree the written instructions are much easier. I took one look at the chart and ran....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Guess who???💞


Sorry - forgotten - tell me again. :lol: 
Just a little pixie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous, Jane - speaking of Tango of course, though he looks rather resigned in this one. Shawl makes me think of bat wings- really nice.


Thank you, Linda 
Maybe Tango is looking for a pay raise or some other perks in the job.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great hat, Ros.


RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie, it was a lovely day and today Carmen & Pedro (Jackson's parents) came to visit minus Jackson because it was a quick visit and they had to drive back home about 2 1/2 hours away. I made Carmen model the new hat that I made and already have requests from daughters and granddaughters for the same hat. Carmen did have a grumble that she didn't have her makeup on, but I said too bad you're gorgeous as you are. I'm always getting my daughters to model without their makeup. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 12.42am and I've just finished tinking. I'm too tired to knit the row that I just tinked, so I'm going to bed. Hopefully I will get it right later this morning. Take care everyone. 💞


That was hard going, Ros! hope you got some good rest for all your labours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Toni!



TLL said:


> It will go better when you are rested. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, your new start looks so nice. I am glad it is going better for you and that you are enjoying it.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good you enjoyed your day Bev!
> What I am up to after today's work.


That seems to be growing really quickly, Julie. Very pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE through 12 midnight Central Monday June 8. No code needed. Just add to cart
Lucy and her Sisters
by Shannon Sanchez
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucy-and-her-sisters

this pattern is available for Free until the 9th June!
Whetu - I really like this one!!
by Harnie Hoolie's Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whetu

A number of free patterns are available from Elen Brandt. I like thses:
CALZONE
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calzone

100 Yard Garden Cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/100-yard-garden-cowl

Ascot Cowl - Fan & Feather
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ascot-cowl---fan--feather

Empty Nets by Sonya Newstead
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/empty-nets

Leadlight by Sonya Newstead
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leadlight

Mini Galaxy of Change by Frank O'Randle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-galaxy-of-change


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps it was my feeble attempt at humour that confused you - referring to pooling time.
> Just as a recap: our town pool will not be re-opened so our swim club will be running our practices in a pool that is 40km away.


I am so sorry for you Jane that it has worked out this way- I know you had hoped they would delay closure- and as you said it really adds to the cost, with petrol prices these days, let alone the time factor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That seems to be growing really quickly, Julie. Very pretty.


Thanks, Linda! The stitch pattern is easy to remember- you just have to watch you've not muddled rows 1 and 3!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I usually prefer charts, too, but I don't like this one either and agree with Linda that the written instructions are easy to follow. I finished the border last night and made it through row 5 of the short rows. The body will go pretty quickly, I think.


Body is a piece of cake. Ros, I place the markers for the repeats before I started the pattern - used the ones which operate like safety pins so for the first couple of rows I could count the stitches in each repeat as I completed it. Got easier with each row.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros Yippee! You can go to sleep now. I am sure most of us have been awake at night running a pattern around in our heads.

I am going to try the extra cable sections in my MD. I have calculated (I use that term loosely as what works in the brain does not always work in real life, lol) where I want to put the extra sections and have written out just those portions so I can work them as I come to them. I have a lifeline in place just in case  I have done row 10 of the body so will make my first try in a few more rows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry for you Jane ...


Thanks, Julie. I had hoped to step back this year - after 8 years as president - but was asked to stay to make handling things easier. At least I won't have to run a swim meet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am going to try the extra cable sections in my MD. ...


Looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jane, for all those great patterns!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie. I had hoped to step back this year - after 8 years as president - but was asked to stay to make handling things easier. At least I won't have to run a swim meet.


So glad you will not have the responsibility of running the swim meets. It's going to be enough getting your and DS to all the practices, I'm sure.

A bit of pictures.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> FREE through 12 midnight Central Monday June 8. No code needed. Just add to cart
> Lucy and her Sisters
> by Shannon Sanchez
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucy-and-her-sisters
> ...


She's Back!!!! LOL

Thanks Jane... love the blanket!! those kind go very quickly...

Thanks Toni... I am sure that will be a big help... I enlarged mine and I do think that if I just jot down k6, decrease, k to marker then follow the chart then k to 8 stitches from the end decrease then k6  That could work.. I won't know until I get there.. you all are a lot further along than I am...  I'll catch up eventually...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bev what a find... a lady at work said she did a simple little crib quilt and it cost her $40.00 to make!! I know a lot of work went into your find!!! I have done my share of quilting...LOL before I found KP 

The sweater is coming along nice too!! I love those colors together


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie. I had hoped to step back this year - after 8 years as president - but was asked to stay to make handling things easier. At least I won't have to run a swim meet.


Well, that is one less problem! Hopefully a large one, less.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

After the second side broke the cable...look below:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you will not have the responsibility of running the swim meets. It's going to be enough getting your and DS to all the practices, I'm sure.
> 
> A bit of pictures.


Great project, Bev, and what a beautiful find!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...It's going to be enough getting your and DS to all the practices...


Don't remind me. :-(
The little sweater will be so cute.


> A wall hanging found at the local second hand shop


Lovely! Great find. Someone's favourite colours!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, that is one less problem! Hopefully a large one, less.


It is, really.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are going to like your new needles, Kaixixang!!! Congratulations!!!

I haven't even looked yet, but I know that I will be adding to my pattern library. Thank you, Jane!!! Other than the traveling, I am glad your swimming summer will be a bit more mellow than before.

Ronie, I am still on the 4th repeat of the edge. My brain just went into over drive at Melanie's expressed thoughts. I can't wait to see her interpretation of her thoughts. *(hint, hint!!! - Melanie  )*

I hope you are all having a mellow Sunday. I sure am.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> After the second side broke the cable...look below:


Sorry about the broken cables but you will love the Chiaogoos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great project, Bev, and what a beautiful find!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great, Melanie! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut warmer is loo!ing great, Bev. That was a great find you have there.l


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics.

Sue


RosD said:


> Guess who???💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> So good you enjoyed your day Bev!
> What I am up to after today's work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is something special about them. It was Railway Fest here in Manassas yesterday and they had brought in a restores steam engine to take people on a round trip to the Shenandoah Mountains. Wish we could have made the trip, but we had had other plans. I remember as a child in Australia we used to take regular day trips out of Sydney. Of course that was one of the major forms of transportation then.

Sue


RosD said:


> I love everything about steam trains but most of all the noise!! 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I can keep stripping and punching the needle back into the remainder cable left...but really folks --> how much cable will I have before the other arrives?!

At almost 200 stitches I can't afford to have separation Ad nauseam! I'm just glad I'm aware of when it separates...try having this happen mid-baby sock! One reason I'm not fond of 16 inch tip-to-tip. I do understand that the 9 inch has 3 to 4 inch tips...now if I could just have the short tips and the LOOOONG length tip-to-tip... Or am I being TOO wishful?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy that river trip and have nice weather.

Nice of your hubby to pick you some flowers. Those are really colourful. There is nothing like fresh flowers to perk up a room.

Sue


Ronie said:


> We were going to take the 104 mile river trip today... it is part of my pay  and so that makes it free for me and who ever I want to take with me.. but it became full and so there weren't any free spaces left  next time!!  There is so much we should be doing today and with hubby's bum leg it is probably best that we wait..
> 
> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! Great find. Someone's favourite colours!


Sorry about the longer drive, but at least you were able to get something organized. I am sure the kids, and probably parents too,would have been disappointed had nothing else been arranged.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I can keep stripping and punching the needle back into the remainder cable left...but really folks --> how much cable will I have before the other arrives?!
> 
> At almost 200 stitches I can't afford to have separation Ad nauseam! I'm just glad I'm aware of when it separates...try having this happen mid-baby sock! One reason I'm not fond of 16 inch tip-to-tip. I do understand that the 9 inch has 3 to 4 inch tips...now if I could just have the short tips and the LOOOONG length tip-to-tip... Or am I being TOO wishful?


Maybe you have a new career in the making here?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...at least you were able to get something organized....


Yes - especially since we weren't sure that pool would open either.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Maybe you have a new career in the making here?


How many of us have bamboo tips? If I can find the metal tubing...ship your orphaned tips to me and I'll fit the pairs back. Can't guarantee resharpening for broken needles but having the longer cable might lengthen the life of the needle(s).

Research by all y'all will help. I'm willing to do the refitting...we just need the right tubes that won't give grief while stitching!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! Great find. Someone's favourite colours!


Thanks all! Yes, Jane, they are someone's favorite colors-mine.  The colors are what attracted me to it. I must find a place and way to hang it. Too beautiful to put in a drawer. 

I am really having fun knitting the Peanut Warmer. I love the way it is turning out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Yes, Jane, they are someone's favorite colors-mine...


I know - just teasing.


> I must find a place and way to hang it.


Can you make a casing on the back for a dowel?


> Too beautiful to put in a drawer.


I agree.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> After the second side broke the cable...look below:


YAY!!! good for you Karen!!! I know your going to just love them


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have finished the 3rd repeat and hope to get more knitting done tonight. I have gone through 2 spools of crochet thread. I am holding them together so if I were just using 1 it would be taking so much. I am wondering if the short rows will take 2+ also.. hmmm I have plenty LOL so no worries.. 

I'll keep your offer in mind Karen.. so far my tips and cords are still attached


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


Roni, nice picture of the pretty flowers. Very thoughtful of your DH. Cute little bird too. Hope you are careful when leaning over the rail! Sorry you didn't get to gomon your boat ride, but you will probably get a chance soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I was just thinking I won't be able to get to sleep if I'm thinking about that pattern defeating me, so I did half a row and it's worked out. Yay!!!! I can go to sleep now and get back it later today. Thank you also for your comments about Carmen and the hat. 💞


Glad you got it figured out so you could get to sleep Ros! Now you will be zipping along I'm sure!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why thank you Toni
> I am sure that this will be useful when I finally manage to CO.
> I am considering using sport weight. Is everyone else using fingering?


Yes, I am using fingering, but I think it would look really nice in sport weight as well!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am going to try the extra cable sections in my MD. I have calculated (I use that term loosely as what works in the brain does not always work in real life, lol) where I want to put the extra sections and have written out just those portions so I can work them as I come to them. I have a lifeline in place just in case  I have done row 10 of the body so will make my first try in a few more rows.


Looking forward to seeing the extra cable sections Melanie. I am sticking to the plain look


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have finished the 3rd repeat and hope to get more knitting done tonight. I have gone through 2 spools of crochet thread. I am holding them together so if I were just using 1 it would be taking so much. I am wondering if the short rows will take 2+ also.. hmmm I have plenty LOL so no worries..
> 
> I'll keep your offer in mind Karen.. so far my tips and cords are still attached


I just wrote the people from the following html: http://www.superiortube.com

Because they offer titanium, stainless, nickle, etc tubing. Research on pricing and what I will need for crimping is first on this idea. I know stainless steel and softer will crimp...but TITANIUM? Will I need a blend to affect it? At least I'm not a stranger to wire stripping. Which is why I'm being brave with the re-working of the bamboo needles. Didn't require any thought...even when I first did my first rescue for my own work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> A bit of pictures.


Bev, love the colors of your peanut warmer. A what a great find that quilt wall hanging is. It definitely needs to be hung!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about the tinking, Ros - hope it works right the next time. I can't start until tomorrow.


Thanks Jane, I did get it sorted, I missed quite a few decreases. I just wasn't reading the pattern correctly. Hopefully it will go smoothly now. My darling GD Keira-Lee rang and asked me if I would make a pale lemon scarf for her friend for her birthday next weekend. (No pressure Nanna it doesn't matter if it's not ready in time, I can give it to her whenever. My friend will really love and appreciate it.) I'm going to be busy, but I don't think I will get the scarf done in time. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good you've figured it out, Ros.


Thanks Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks good to me, too.


And me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sorry - forgotten - tell me again. :lol:
> Just a little pixie.


A beautiful little pixie who's stolen my heart. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Linda
> Maybe Tango is looking for a pay raise or some other perks in the job.


I think so Jane. What does his agent say? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Great hat, Ros.


Thank you Linda.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was hard going, Ros! hope you got some good rest for all your labours!


Thanks Julie, I'm feeling very tired. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I just can't keep my eyes open tonight. I need to start at page 64. (Marking my space


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> FREE through 12 midnight Central Monday June 8. No code needed. Just add to cart
> Lucy and her Sisters
> by Shannon Sanchez
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucy-and-her-sisters
> ...


Thanks Jane, downloaded lots of these. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Body is a piece of cake. Ros, I place the markers for the repeats before I started the pattern - used the ones which operate like safety pins so for the first couple of rows I could count the stitches in each repeat as I completed it. Got easier with each row.


Thank you Linda. I hope I get it right now, I was so frustrated with myself!!!💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I think so Jane. What does his agent say? 💞


He's arranging negotiations.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros Yippee! You can go to sleep now. I am sure most of us have been awake at night running a pattern around in our heads.
> 
> I am going to try the extra cable sections in my MD. I have calculated (I use that term loosely as what works in the brain does not always work in real life, lol) where I want to put the extra sections and have written out just those portions so I can work them as I come to them. I have a lifeline in place just in case  I have done row 10 of the body so will make my first try in a few more rows.


Thank you Melanie. I just wanted to get it right, but it was my mistake I was just reading the pattern wrong. I do looking forward to seeing the extra patterns that you are doing. Because I'm not familiar with the construction of this pattern I would have to knit the complete pattern first and then change it on the next one once I see how it's made. I've learnt so much from all of you wonderful ladies and look forward to learning more. I love it here, but then you all know that and it never hurts to remind each and everyone of you how special you all are to me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie. I had hoped to step back this year - after 8 years as president - but was asked to stay to make handling things easier. At least I won't have to run a swim meet.


They are so lucky to have you Jane, I hope they appreciate you!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you will not have the responsibility of running the swim meets. It's going to be enough getting your and DS to all the practices, I'm sure.
> 
> A bit of pictures.


Looking great Bev. Lovely wall hanging. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> After the second side broke the cable...look below:


Awesome Karen!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute pics.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> There is something special about them. It was Railway Fest here in Manassas yesterday and they had brought in a restores steam engine to take people on a round trip to the Shenandoah Mountains. Wish we could have made the trip, but we had had other plans. I remember as a child in Australia we used to take regular day trips out of Sydney. Of course that was one of the major forms of transportation then.
> 
> Sue


Maybe you can go another time Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Glad you got it figured out so you could get to sleep Ros! Now you will be zipping along I'm sure!


Thank you Caryn, I'm hoping so. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I just can't keep my eyes open tonight. I need to start at page 64. (Marking my space


Hope you have a good sleep Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He's arranging negotiations.


Let us know how it goes Jane. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie I look forward to seeing how you work this out.. I agree it would be very pretty if it works! I was thinking it would look very nice in a cardigan too!! I have pinned a lot of the Russian patterns and am so pleased to being able to actually do one 

Well dinners over.. and hubby is off to bed.. I need to put another coat of nail polish on then I can knit a few more rows


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> They are so lucky to have you Jane, I hope they appreciate you!!! 💞


Thanks, Ros
I know that some of them do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just wrote the people from the following html: http://www.superiortube.com
> 
> Because they offer titanium, stainless, nickle, etc tubing. Research on pricing and what I will need for crimping is first on this idea. I know stainless steel and softer will crimp...but TITANIUM? Will I need a blend to affect it? At least I'm not a stranger to wire stripping. Which is why I'm being brave with the re-working of the bamboo needles. Didn't require any thought...even when I first did my first rescue for my own work.


Boy, you are out of my range of experience here. My needles are all good right now also. I will sure keep you in mind though.

Sorry, Jane, I am using fingering for my MD also.

That is a beautiful piece of quilt work. I hope you can figure out how to display it, Bev. :thumbup:

Happy Knitting, Ros!!! You are such a good nana!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like Tango is holding out for a better deal. I can't imagine what that could be. Stinker. 

G'Night, Chris! Sweet Dreams!

Impressive, Ronie! Not everyone could knit with fresh nail polish on...not me anyway!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue- Not got ANY knitting done so far today- been out with the seniors group my friend is encouraging me to go to- don't feel old enough!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I did get it sorted, I missed quite a few decreases. I just wasn't reading the pattern correctly. Hopefully it will go smoothly now. My darling GD Keira-Lee rang and asked me if I would make a pale lemon scarf for her friend for her birthday next weekend. (No pressure Nanna it doesn't matter if it's not ready in time, I can give it to her whenever. My friend will really love and appreciate it.) I'm going to be busy, but I don't think I will get the scarf done in time. 💞


Good thing it is NO pressure!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ros
> I know that some of them do.


I should think so Jane!!! I would imagine it is very time consuming, and all the traveling involved now as well. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm feeling very tired. 💞


Sounds like you did not sleep too well?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Boy, you are out of my range of experience here. My needles are all good right now also. I will sure keep you in mind though.
> 
> Sorry, Jane, I am using fingering for my MD also.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni, I try my best, that darling GD has me wrapped around her little finger. I think I will knit MD during the day and at night will do the scarf as I don't have to concentrate on that. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good thing it is NO pressure!


Exactly!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like you did not sleep too well?


I did get some sleep Julie, just not enough!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Exactly!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I try my best, that darling GD has me wrapped around her little finger. I think I will knit MD during the day and at night will do the scarf as I don't have to concentrate on that. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I did get some sleep Julie, just not enough!!! 💞


I know that feeling only too well! Since not having DH around.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Yay!!! First pattern row done and no mistakes this time. Let's hope it continues this way!!! &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yay!!! First pattern row done and no mistakes this time. Let's hope it continues this way!!! 💞


Hoping for you, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yay!!! First pattern row done and no mistakes this time. Let's hope it continues this way!!! 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling only too well! Since not having DH around.


Not good Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Toni and Pam, now let's see what the second row has in store for me. I will let you know. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for you, too!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Not good Julie. 💞


Not an awful lot more I can do about it, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not an awful lot more I can do about it, though!


I wish there was something Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm just quickly stopping by to say 2nd row done!!! &#128158;
I promised hubby some homemade pumpkin soup for when he gets home so I better be making that now. Carmen gave us some home grown pumpkin. I will be back later, have a lovely day/evening everyone.&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm just quickly stopping by to say 2nd row done!!! 💞
> I promised hubby some homemade pumpkin soup for when he gets home so I better be making that now. Carmen gave us some home grown pumpkin. I will be back later, have a lovely day/evening everyone.💞


That's great, Ros! Soup sounds yummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I wish there was something Julie. 💞


In an ideal world it would not have happened, but in actuality I realised I would be losing any personal freedom, had I moved in with him and the sister's children. So ultimately, selfishly, it was self preservation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm just quickly stopping by to say 2nd row done!!! 💞
> I promised hubby some homemade pumpkin soup for when he gets home so I better be making that now. Carmen gave us some home grown pumpkin. I will be back later, have a lovely day/evening everyone.💞


I'll catch a flight over, and come join you! Pumpkin soup is a very real favourite here- including one cooked in the hollowed shell, with cheese, croutons and cream - not good for the waistline though!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous photos Ronie. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie. I had the right amount of stitches cast on. It took me awhile to work it out. I'm still tinking, it's 12.28am and I was determined not to go to bed till I figured it out!!!! 😡 I missed some decreases!!!! Hopefully tomorrow I will make some progress. I wasted so much time wondering what I did wrong. 💞
> It's taking me so long to tink, I think I should've just frogged the whole thing, but I'm almost there!!! 😀


Had to smile, you reminded me of myself - bloody minded my husband calls it, or stubborn as a mule- I just think I'm persistant, but if I've made a mistake I find it hard to go to bed until it is fixed no matter how late and how crossed my eyes are. Hope it is all sorted now, Ros. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I would agree with these observations also.
> 
> Here is an attempt at expanding the cable section on the short rows: Will this work?


That looks interesting, Toni. It is too late for me to try it as I only have 4 pattern rows left to do but I've saved it because i may do this pattern again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I had missed Melanie's post. Sorry! The creative spirit overflows here :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee rang and asked me if I would make a pale lemon scarf for her friend for her birthday next weekend. (No pressure Nanna it doesn't matter if it's not ready in time, I can give it to her whenever. My friend will really love and appreciate it.) I'm going to be busy, but I don't think I will get the scarf done in time. 💞


She sounds so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I forgot to say, Jane that I loved Whetu. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Yay!!! First pattern row done and no mistakes this time. Let's hope it continues this way!!! 💞


Brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to say, Jane that I loved Whetu. Thank you.


A dear friend of mine is called Te Whetu- the star- thanks for bringing this to my notice, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A dear friend of mine is called Te Whetu- the star- thanks for bringing this to my notice, Norma.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Ros! Soup sounds yummy!


Thanks Pam it was yummy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> In an ideal world it would not have happened, but in actuality I realised I would be losing any personal freedom, had I moved in with him and the sister's children. So ultimately, selfishly, it was self preservation.


Sounds like a wise decision Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll catch a flight over, and come join you! Pumpkin soup is a very real favourite here- including one cooked in the hollowed shell, with cheese, croutons and cream - not good for the waistline though!


If you come on over Julie I will have to make another batch, we had it for lunch and tea and it's all gone. Oh yummy Julie, your soup sounds so much better than mine. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Had to smile, you reminded me of myself - bloody minded my husband calls it, or stubborn as a mule- I just think I'm persistant, but if I've made a mistake I find it hard to go to bed until it is fixed no matter how late and how crossed my eyes are. Hope it is all sorted now, Ros. :thumbup:


Had to smile back Linda, I'm bloody minded too or is that persistent. Yes it is sorted out, I missed some decreases. I didn't read the pattern correctly. My own fault of course. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> She sounds so sweet :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, she is. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to say, Jane that I loved Whetu. Thank you.


Me too. Have it saved!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Never heard of pumpkin soup, but sure sounds delicious! I guess it might be like winter squash soup.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll catch a flight over, and come join you! Pumpkin soup is a very real favourite here- including one cooked in the hollowed shell, with cheese, croutons and cream - not good for the waistline though!


It sure does sound delicious though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In an ideal world it would not have happened, but in actuality I realised I would be losing any personal freedom, had I moved in with him and the sister's children. So ultimately, selfishly, it was self preservation.


It sounds like it could have been wisdom.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, so glad you got things figured out. It does pester me when I don't understand a pattern. That pumpkin soup sounds quite yummy. 

Ooo, Karen, so when will you start making your own brand of needles?? What a delightful possibility.  I wish you all the luck in the world. 

Jane, you always surprise me on those colors. I never realize they all are sunset colors, but you catch me on that.  You know me better than I do. 



Julie said:


> been out with the seniors group my friend is encouraging me to go to- don't feel old enough!!!!


Love this, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, I caught your comment about the sheep staying close to the shepherd. There is quite an allegory there, isn't there?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It was pretty amazing to see all of the options available for working with fiber at the festival. It ranged from a variety of wonderful knitting needles and crochet hooks (that I did not get any photos of!) to every variation of wheel and basket and way to make a garment that I could imagine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I promised hubby some homemade pumpkin soup...


Enjoy your soup - or perhaps I should say that I hope that you have enjoyed it. No idea what time it is there now. Something makes me think about 11.5 hours ahead of here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to say, Jane that I loved Whetu. ...


Isn't that nice? I was just looking at it again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Enjoy your soup - or perhaps I should say that I hope that you have enjoyed it. No idea what time it is there now. Something makes me think about 11.5 hours ahead of here.


It's 8.19pm here at the moment Jane. We did enjoy the soup, it's all gone. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It sure does sound delicious though.


Thanks Toni, I do love soup and it was yummy!!!💞 oops sorry that was Julie's soup you were commenting on. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so glad you got things figured out. It does pester me when I don't understand a pattern. That pumpkin soup sounds quite yummy.
> 
> Ooo, Karen, so when will you start making your own brand of needles?? What a delightful possibility.  I wish you all the luck in the world.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, you always surprise me on those colors. I never realize they all are sunset colors, but you catch me on that.  You know me better than I do.


There are also the colours that we avoid but don't realize it. I had never realized that I never had anything that was yellow until one day I was shopping with my sister & I saw a really nice seersucker jacket that would have been very practical for me to wear to work - combining with a wide number of outfits. I commented that it was too bad that it was yellow (not a bright shade, though) & my sister said that Mom never liked yellow. Obviously, I had been subconsciously avoiding yellow because none of us had never worn it.

Anyway, your wall hanging is very nicely done with a great selection of colours - a bonus that it includes your favourites. Have you figured out how to hand it yet?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It was pretty amazing to see all of the options available for working with fiber at the festival. It ranged from a variety of wonderful knitting needles and crochet hooks (that I did not get any photos of!) to every variation of wheel and basket and way to make a garment that I could imagine.


Great photos Toni. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It was pretty amazing to see all of the options available for working with fiber at the festival...


What a lovely overview of photos, Toni.
I can see why you never bought much. It must have been overwhelming.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't that nice? I was just looking at it again.


The Whetu has such a nice star stitch in it. It reminds me of the stitch in DFL's last scarf. It is very pretty. I saved it yesterday also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fascinating, Toni. I loved the ladies spinning in their mop caps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely overview of photos, Toni.
> I can see why you never bought much. It must have been overwhelming.


LOL!!! It was!!! But it was a lot of fun to see also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fascinating, Toni. I loved the ladies spinning in their mop caps.


They were a talkative bunch!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, I do love soup and it was yummy!!!💞 oops sorry that was Julie's soup you were commenting on. 😀


Both variations of soup sound very good! I made a squash soup one time from a recipe that I got on KP. I thought it was WONDERFUL, my DH not so much. :? Oh well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I did get it sorted, I missed quite a few decreases. I just wasn't reading the pattern correctly. Hopefully it will go smoothly now. My darling GD Keira-Lee rang and asked me if I would make a pale lemon scarf for her friend for her birthday next weekend. (No pressure Nanna it doesn't matter if it's not ready in time, I can give it to her whenever. My friend will really love and appreciate it.) I'm going to be busy, but I don't think I will get the scarf done in time. 💞


It is nice to be apppreciated. You could always give a photo of the progress so far to show her friend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's 8.19pm here at the moment Jane.


... which would have been about 9:50am here when you wrote this, so 10.5 hours. Maybe New Zealand is 11.5 in the difference.


> We did enjoy the soup...


Do you purée it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> There are also the colours that we avoid but don't realize it. I had never realized that I never had anything that was yellow until one day I was shopping with my sister & I saw a really nice seersucker jacket that would have been very practical for me to wear to work - combining with a wide number of outfits. I commented that it was too bad that it was yellow (not a bright shade, though) & my sister said that Mom never liked yellow. Obviously, I had been subconsciously avoiding yellow because none of us had never worn it.
> 
> Anyway, your wall hanging is very nicely done with a great selection of colours - a bonus that it includes your favourites. Have you figured out how to hand it yet?


That is interesting, I have avoided yellows for the same reason. Until, my daughter made me try on a golden yellow one time. I was shocked at how well I liked it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I thought it was WONDERFUL, my DH not so much. :? Oh well.


My husband likes the ones that I have made - following my French friend's "recipes" - but he doesn't like it puréed, which the French are partial to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is interesting, I have avoided yellows .... I was shocked at how well I liked it!


Well, I bought the jacket & was also very pleased with it - wore it a great deal - until the elbows wore through, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sue- Not got ANY knitting done so far today- been out with the seniors group my friend is encouraging me to go to- don't feel old enough!!!!


I don't know how old you are, Julie but do you think you will evr feel old enough.  
Just thinking about my MIL who walks down the street to see if she can do anything to help the old lady who lives a few doors down. MIL is 92 - 10 years older than the old lady she wants to help. Got to love her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I try my best, that darling GD has me wrapped around her little finger. I think I will knit MD during the day and at night will do the scarf as I don't have to concentrate on that. 💞


Good plan, Ros.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I don't know how old you are, Julie but do you think you will evr feel old enough.
> Just thinking about my MIL who walks down the street to see if she can do anything to help the old lady who lives a few doors down. MIL is 92 - 10 years older than the old lady she wants to help. Got to love her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Do you purée it?


Yes I did Jane. Depending on what soup I make, my hubby likes to have some chunks of veggies in and then I just purée some of it to keep hubby happy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is nice to be apppreciated. You could always give a photo of the progress so far to show her friend.


I might have to do that Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I don't know how old you are, Julie but do you think you will evr feel old enough.
> Just thinking about my MIL who walks down the street to see if she can do anything to help the old lady who lives a few doors down. MIL is 92 - 10 years older than the old lady she wants to help. Got to love her.


Your MIL is gorgeous, what a sweetie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Good plan, Ros.


Thanks Linda. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Bev, I caught your comment about the sheep staying close to the shepherd. There is quite an allegory there, isn't there?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, you are so right on those colors. I think yellow is also a color that I avoid. We're working on the hanging, but only in our minds. The kids left yesterday and we have been just relaxing and catching up on sleep. Still have to take the leaves out of the table. We'll do that some day soon.  I got the card table out last night and started another jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Got to love her.


Definitely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you are so right on those colors. I think yellow is also a color that I avoid.


Unless it's in a sunset.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Unless it's in a sunset.
> ;-)


Here's some. Apart from the one of the lake, they are all over the road from my daughter Jane's house. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Unless it's in a sunset.
> ;-)


Caught me up again. I avoid yellow on it's own when it's something I wear. Yellow in a proper mix is great!
:lol: :lol:

Lovely sunsets, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Caught me up again. I avoid yellow on it's own when it's something I wear. Yellow in a proper mix is great!
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lovely sunsets, Ros.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We had a nice BBQ last night and hubby picked me some flowers.. I thought I'd share and some pics of a little visitor I had on the bridge this week..


Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's some. 💞


Lovely sunsets and always happy to see photos of Jackson! Thank you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely sunsets and always happy to see photos of Jackson! Thank you, Ros!


Thank you Pam, you're so welcome. I couldn't resist putting a photo of Jackson by the ocean. I just had to sneak him in!!! 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you will not have the responsibility of running the swim meets. It's going to be enough getting your and DS to all the practices, I'm sure.
> 
> A bit of pictures.


That wall hanging is amazing! What a treasure!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It was pretty amazing to see all of the options available for working with fiber at the festival. It ranged from a variety of wonderful knitting needles and crochet hooks (that I did not get any photos of!) to every variation of wheel and basket and way to make a garment that I could imagine.


Great pics, Toni! Love all the spinning going on. Makes me miss teaching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sounds like a wise decision Julie. 💞


During the 11 days I spent in Sydney, with the family in 2013, comment was made that my knitting was a waste of time, when you could buy knitted goods so cheaply. The other huge determining factor was that they would never have accepted which church I chose to go to. They go to an AOG (Samoan style) and it was unbelievably hard on the ear-drums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> If you come on over Julie I will have to make another batch, we had it for lunch and tea and it's all gone. Oh yummy Julie, your soup sounds so much better than mine. 💞


I'll dig out the recipe, if you like Ros! It is on the cards one day, I will trek Australia- flying to Perth and back over the Nullabor, taking in Adelaide, Melbourne and back to Sydney via the train system, but I would have to do it in Winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure does sound delicious though.


It is- and rather splendid when entertaining!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll dig out the recipe, if you like Ros! It is on the cards one day, I will trek Australia- flying to Perth and back over the Nullabor, taking in Adelaide, Melbourne and back to Sydney via the train system, but I would have to do it in Winter!


Thanks Julie. 💞 yes summer here is way too hot!!!💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it could have been wisdom.


I believe I had little choice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so glad you got things figured out. It does pester me when I don't understand a pattern. That pumpkin soup sounds quite yummy.
> 
> Ooo, Karen, so when will you start making your own brand of needles?? What a delightful possibility.  I wish you all the luck in the world.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was pretty amazing to see all of the options available for working with fiber at the festival. It ranged from a variety of wonderful knitting needles and crochet hooks (that I did not get any photos of!) to every variation of wheel and basket and way to make a garment that I could imagine.


Very interesting again, Toni, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> ... which would have been about 9:50am here when you wrote this, so 10.5 hours. Maybe New Zealand is 11.5 in the difference.


I am 4 hours ahead of Ros at present, on our differing winter times! like this is early Tuesday morning here right now, Ros is late Monday night, and you are Monday day time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I don't know how old you are, Julie but do you think you will evr feel old enough.
> Just thinking about my MIL who walks down the street to see if she can do anything to help the old lady who lives a few doors down. MIL is 92 - 10 years older than the old lady she wants to help. Got to love her.


 :thumbup: I am 68, soon to be 69- and although my hip and knees slow me down, I don't feel old! Bless your MIL!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like Tango is holding out for a better deal. I can't imagine what that could be. Stinker.
> 
> G'Night, Chris! Sweet Dreams!
> 
> Impressive, Ronie! Not everyone could knit with fresh nail polish on...not me anyway!


Today's nail polish is not like when we were in school!!! they dry very fast!! the one I am using is very thin and needs at least 3 coats to have a opaque look to it and no streaks.. I am one who has been blessed with actually decent nails so I don't need the artificial ones.. all because of my Grandmother  she bit her nails until nearly none were left and used fake nails way back in the 40's that damaged her nails even further. I bet not one of us girls ever bit our nails.. LOL she was a great example..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's some. Apart from the one of the lake, they are all over the road from my daughter Jane's house. 💞


And one snuck in of Jackson!!!!!! I love yellows in Nature- but definitely not ON me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. 💞 yes summer here is way too hot!!!💞


I'll look it out later in the morning!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! wow Julie it is my guess you are a full day ahead of me.. it is 7am here and the best I can figure on our time stamps above our avatars you posted yours about 20 minutes ago.. 

I didn't get my notices this morning  but I know how to get around that... LOL

it is something about yellow.. I can't recall anything I own that is yellow.. I don't think I even have any yellow yarn.. except a small ball that was in a bag of odds and ends given to me.. oh wait I have some baby yarn that is yellow.. I have had it for years and everytime I go to use it I end up frogging it!! LOL I think it is beautiful on baby's and children though.. 

I am making my computer work quick this morning so I can plunge ahead on my MD!! I didn't get anymore done yesterday.. just 6 more rows of the edging which I am enjoy knitting.. and then on to the body!!

Linda did I read your post right!! just a few more rows to go??? Oh I'd like to see this when done  

Jane I am using 2 strands of crochet thread... I love the stitch definition.. I am wondering how it will block though.. I am also using US2 needles.. they say 2.25mm on them.. not the 3mm that the pattern called for.. but is knitting up beautifully..

I'd love a good pumpkin soup recipe!!! I bake my own pumpkins then I put them in the blender and puree them.. I use them for pies.. and smoothies. 

Talking about hubby's and how they like things made.. we made roasted veggies last night.. I put in a head of cauliflower and hubby took 1 flowerette.. then left it on his plate!! if I had made cheese sauce he would of eaten it.. that just drives me crazy.. I even dreamed about it last night..LOL next time I am going to tell him not to waste my cauliflower because it is all mine 

YAY Ros you got the pattern figured out .. and thanks for the beautiful pictures... they are stunning..


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely sunsets and always happy to see photos of Jackson! Thank you, Ros!


Seconding this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not far off it Ronie! it is 2 -15 am., here- and I will shortly be back in bed- having checked the bank- and the money I was hoping for, has come in!



Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! wow Julie it is my guess you are a full day ahead of me.. it is 7am here and the best I can figure on our time stamps above our avatars you posted yours about 20 minutes ago..
> 
> I didn't get my notices this morning  but I know how to get around that... LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here's some. Apart from the one of the lake, they are all over the road from my daughter Jane's house. 💞


Lovely - especially the lake one.
How did that little boy sneak in there?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Caught me up again....


Just teasing ;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I got the card table out last night and started another jigsaw puzzle.


Fun!!!



RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, you're so welcome. I couldn't resist putting a photo of Jackson by the ocean. I just had to sneak him in!!! 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



dogyarns said:


> Great pics, Toni! Love all the spinning going on. Makes me miss teaching.


If only we were closer, I would encourage that itch. 



Lurker 2 said:


> I'll dig out the recipe,...


Recipe, did you say "recipe"? Please do share!!! Both of you, Ros and Julie. 



Ronie said:


> Today's nail polish is not like when we were in school!!! they dry very fast!! ... I bet not one of us girls ever bit our nails.. LOL she was a great example..


Amazing. Happy Knitting on your MD.

I am on row 6 of the 4th repeat. It is not very tall - 4" maybe. It must really stretch when blocked. I am enjoying the tbl stitches and the texture they are making. 

Thank you, all, for the continued kind words about the fiber festival tour. I sure wish you all could have been there. We would have had a WONDERFUL time!!!

Has anyone heard anything from Tanya? She has been noticeably scarce lately. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a peaceful snooze, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am 4 hours ahead of Ros at present...


I picture you as being fairly close together but that makes it seem like a big gap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I picture you as being fairly close together but that makes it seem like a big gap.


Almost half a world! Remembering that Australia is almost the size of the USA, and there is the Tasman Sea as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have a peaceful snooze, Julie!


Thanks Toni!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!! Julie.. I'm glad the money made it into your account 

Thanks for the wonderful photos of the festival Toni!! it looks like so much fun.. I wonder if we ever have anything like that around here?? I'll have to look into it 

I have notice Tanya has been missing all weekend.. I hope she is having a great time and will be back soon to tell us all about it  

Ok off the computer.. and on to the couch.. with my knitting and a good movie.. (short one )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So am I! I will be able to do some needed shopping!



Ronie said:


> YAY!! Julie.. I'm glad the money made it into your account
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful photos of the festival Toni!! it looks like so much fun.. I wonder if we ever have anything like that around here?? I'll have to look into it
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...it is something about yellow...


I think that those who like it really love it. I also think that it is generally a difficult colour to wear - have to have the right complexion.


> I don't think I even have any yellow yarn.


I forced myself to buy some. I knit my Hayfields in a yellow & I love it.


> I have some baby yarn that is yellow.


Right - I have used it for baby thing as well - but it tends to be more of a lemon - easier to take. I love lemons, incidentally; my yellow-aversion doesn't carry over to foods.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I missed those photos, Ros :roll: They were beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I had just been thinking the same. I do hope Tanya is OK.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I had just been thinking the same. I do hope Tanya is OK.


I hope so, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not far off it Ronie! it is 2 -15 am., here- and I will shortly be back in bed- having checked the bank- and the money I was hoping for, has come in!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I got the card table out last night and started another jigsaw puzzle.


Michael had bought me a puzzle as a Mother's Day gift - so I only just got it: A Game of Thrones 3-d puzzle with over 2000 pieces total but it is in 3 parts. There's the regular flat type, a sponge 3-d puzzle of the Iron Throne & pieces to add on afterwards


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I had just been thinking the same. I do hope Tanya is OK.


Me, too. Hopefully she is up to mischief somewhere & having too much fun to bother with the likes of us. ;-)
I am also wondering how Belle is getting on - assuming that she is recovering from her 2nd surgery.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I agree the written instructions are much easier. I took one look at the chart and ran....


I am 22 pages behind yet, but just have to comment on this ---

I take one look at the long string of abbreviated words and cringe! LOL LOL. It is really funny how all of our minds do work and learn differently! Give me charts, please.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I was able to get 3 rows done .. just 3 more to go.. I would of gotten 4 but the phone rang and I had to answer it which got me off the couch and busy with other things..  it was telemarketer too!! and if it wasn't automated they would of gotten a good ear full too  unfortunately it has put me a 'mood' that I need to snap out of before working with the public...LOL

good news is the plants are watered and the kitchen is clean..  Have a great day/evening all!! see ya after work...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane, I am using a heavier weight than fingering, but I am at work and can't say right off but I think it is sport to heavy sport. So good to see Tango modeling again, all of your backdrops for photos are good, but my personal favorite includes Tango; your Seabird and Alaska Blue are beautiful FOs. Do you have a photo library of all your beautiful pieces?

Thanks to Jane and DFL for additional patterns. It is amazing to see how many beautiful patterns are out there, and I am sure what we see is just a small sampling of them. 

Thank you for your pics, Sue. Nice to see your wonderful GKs They are our reward for raising/surviving raising our own darlings. How nice they popped in for a short visit.

How thoughtful of your DH, Ronie, for the sweet floral bouquet, very thoughtful. I do hope is infection is clearing up. There are so many challenging bacterias out there and I hear of such menacing hard to heal infections that it is scary to me. My DH had a bad infection in leg 4 years ago, he spent 21 days in the hospital and then I needed to do another 21 days of pic line antibiotics at home. Very stressful. 

I do hope that both of you, Sue and Melanie are well past your bouts of vertigo. I can see that one would not speedily recover from that. After a restful day, Melanie, I hope that your miserable cold is gone too. 

Loved your photos, Ros. You submit such glorious skyline shots and of course that huggable, lovable little Jackson. Good for you on your re-do of the row on MD and found where you acquired those 14 stitches. 

Your photos of the Fiber Fest, Toni, are really great! What a super day My goodness the yarns are eye candy, and had to feel wonderful to the touch. Looks like some nice learning opportunities also. How nice you could spend a day with your mother on a project that you both enjoy. 

Good score on your needles, KX. I will keep my open for your needles when you get them to sell

What a great fun filled busy weekend you had with family, Bev! I can imagine the laughter and stories were flowing, when you weren't out finding great bargains any way. What a nice wall hanging you acquiredGreat colors and very nice design. 

Julie, I think your decision to not live with Fale's family was one for your self preservation, not selfish at all. It looks like you made a good decision to change patterns for the bolero also. Knitting always goes better and faster when your mind is at peace with the yarn and the pattern. As for age, I feel like I should be no older than my children are and my children should be the age of my DGKs You are only as old as you feel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Jane, I am using a heavier weight than fingering, but I am at work and can't say right off but I think it is sport to heavy sport. So good to see Tango modeling again, all of your backdrops for photos are good, but my personal favorite includes Tango; your Seabird and Alaska Blue are beautiful FOs. Do you have a photo library of all your beautiful pieces?
> 
> Thanks to Jane and DFL for additional patterns. It is amazing to see how many beautiful patterns are out there, and I am sure what we see is just a small sampling of them.
> 
> ...


I was not prepared to lie about getting a New Zealand Passport simply to gain easy entry to Australia- could not get that through to the family, and on a British Passport, so far as I can ascertain I am eligible for only 6 months Pension, so I could have ended up in a very nasty situation. 
The shrug is a little repetitive as it is only a 4 row pattern, but it is coming along pretty fast.
I absolutely agree about age, although I do have to accept physically I am slowing down.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Your photos of the Fiber Fest, Toni, are really great! What a super day My goodness the yarns are eye candy, and had to feel wonderful to the touch. Looks like some nice learning opportunities also. How nice you could spend a day with your mother on a project that you both enjoy.


Thank you, Jan. You haven't even seen most of the yarn/fiber photos. 

It was a great day with my mom. Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Michael had bought me a puzzle as a Mother's Day gift - so I only just got it: A Game of Thrones 3-d puzzle with over 2000 pieces total but it is in 3 parts. There's the regular flat type, a sponge 3-d puzzle of the Iron Throne & pieces to add on afterwards


It sounds like that will keep you busy for awhile!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Never heard of pumpkin soup, but sure sounds delicious! I guess it might be like winter squash soup.


Most recipes are a formula! Substitute the fruit or vegetable of choice and see what comes out. It helps to not mix up your idea of savory or dessert list item (snort!).

These recipes I have looked at and saved for future use:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/winter-squash-soup-recipe.html
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/butternut-squash-soup/



eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Karen, so when will you start making your own brand of needles?? What a delightful possibility. I wish you all the luck in the world.


A possibility that didn't immediately occur. But Titanium or Tungston needles would be a must! Cable length is variable depending on knitter's skill. And I do secretly...and now, not so secretly --> wish for titanium sewing needles, crochet hooks, and NOW knitting needles!

Think of how few replacements would be needed except for needle eyes and cables!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

So much going on at the fair. It is so amazing to see so many wheels and fibers and very pretty baskets as well.

That is interesting Jane. We do seem to unconsciously be affected by what we heard growing up! I sure do have preferences toward the blues, greens, and purples. I think my mom always did choose those colors too.

Linda, your mil is something else. I do like being a senior though when I can get the 10% discounts  

Beautiful colors in those sunset pictures Ros. Thanks for sharing. 

I would love that pumpkin soup recipe too, Julie. Boy, that sounds like a wonderful and adventurous trip you have in mind to do :thumbup: 

Hope you are enjoying your knitting time Ronie and got a lot done! Just read on and saw you got a bunch of row in before work. I do hate those telemarketer calls also!

Those puzzles do sound challenging Jane. I think doing puzzles is a lot like knitting lace  I have been watching King of Thrones. In fact I have the last episode taped to watch tonight!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes, Karen!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sounds like a wise decision Julie. 💞


There are times you have to put yourself first. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> There are times you have to put yourself first. :thumbup:


It did feel like one of them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Jane, I am using a heavier weight than fingering... I think it is sport to heavy sport.


I still haven't decided what to use.


> So good to see Tango modeling again, all of your backdrops for photos are good, but my personal favorite includes Tango; your Seabird and Alaska Blue are beautiful FOs.


Thank you, Jan 


> Do you have a photo library of all your beautiful pieces?


I have created Ravelry project pages for them.


> It is amazing to see how many beautiful patterns are out there, and I am sure what we see is just a small sampling of them.


Amazing that we keep finding new things.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was pretty amazing to see all of the options available for working with fiber at the festival. It ranged from a variety of wonderful knitting needles and crochet hooks (that I did not get any photos of!) to every variation of wheel and basket and way to make a garment that I could imagine.


Such a wealth of information, so much to absorb, so much fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Those puzzles do sound challenging Jane.


I am cheating - usually do the border & then start on sections inside but I have decided to start doing sections because the rest of the border that I have left is black with a white stripe & I don't want to spend too much time on that - since it takes me away from my knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Your MIL is gorgeous, what a sweetie. 💞


She is, though she has a tart sense of humour. However, she is very upset at the moment. She is becoming more forgetful, I'm afraid and on Thursday decided to do some handwashing, including 3 beautiful shawls knitted for her by my daughter. I had told her that I would do them so that I could reblock them. Anyway, she put them on a chair, put other machine washing on top of them, forgot they were there and bundled the lot into the washing machine. Ruined of course and she felt sick and weepy all day until she got up the nerve to tell me what had happened. Convinced her that knitting could be replaced - she couldn't be so as long as she is ok that is all that matters. My daughter has told her that the shawls will be replaced though in more practical yarns that won't mind a spin in the machine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here's some. Apart from the one of the lake, they are all over the road from my daughter Jane's house. 💞


Stunning scenery, Ros.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I have finally caught up with my reading, maybe I can get some knitting done tonight. &#128517; 

Bev, thanks for the link about Frisbee Golf. I read and then I searched and found a sight that you can look up where courses are in all the states. And wow, it must be really popular as I was surprised to find so many by me, on is at the Blue Mtn. Ski area and must start at the top of the mountain and goes downhill the whole way. And when you get to the bottom they will pick you up and bring you back up to the top. So no uphill walking. The picture looked beautiful. Maybe I'll see if I can copy it in a minute. 
Ronie, I was surprised to hear that they cut trees down for the course by you (or your son?). The ones here in the Poconos are mostly all in the woods, they just put paths in so there is no way to get lost. LOL
Ronie, I loved the flowers DH picked for you. 

Love talking about pumpkin soup. I like to make butternut squash soup, and also carrot soup, which is a recipe I've had for a long time. It's just basically carrots in chicken stock and add cooked rice and purée and add spice and cream. Cayenne pepper definitely goes in there and ginger in the squash soup. Next time I may try roasting the carrots first. 

Also love doing jigsaw puzzles. I buy the grandkids little 25 or 50 piece puzzles for Xmas every year. It's time to up Amara to a 100 piece puzzle. But they don't really have much room in their house for bigger puzzle. 

Who's mom is 92 and helping out the 82 year old neighbor? That sounds like a great way to stay young and vibrant.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


Blonde can be very elusive as they age, lovely photo, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


Very good looking ypung people, Chris.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids...


Lucky you 
Do they live nearby?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely picture of your GKs, Chris!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pic of lovely grandkids.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

They look like sweet kids, Chris!!!

Are you getting help with the edges, Jane? When we do puzzles around here, we just put the pieces together as we find them. Usually the edge is the easiest and comes together early on, but whatever works. 

What a sweet MIL, Linda. Mistakes happen. :?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my Spring Fling tonight, but it has very stubbornly decided that it does not want any points, despite all my cajoling and stretching. This is one shawl with a mind of its own. Never mind, I will live it anyway. Hopefully will get some pics tomorrow. Now back to work non my test knit, which I am hoping to finish tomorrow. 
Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Spring Fling tonight, but it has very stubbornly decided that it does not want any points, despite all my cajoling and stretching. This is one shawl with a mind of its own. Never mind, I will live it anyway. Hopefully will get some pics tomorrow. Now back to work non my test knit, which I am hoping to finish tomorrow.
> Sue


That's great, Sue. Good to know about it not wanting points.  Looking forward to seeing it. I'm binding off mine right now and plan to get it blocked tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a nice gift. It's addictive whenever passing by one to just find one piece, but it never stops at one piece. I wish someone would make a knitting-themed one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Michael had bought me a puzzle as a Mother's Day gift - so I only just got it: A Game of Thrones 3-d puzzle with over 2000 pieces total but it is in 3 parts. There's the regular flat type, a sponge 3-d puzzle of the Iron Throne & pieces to add on afterwards


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Are you getting help with the edges, Jane?...


What?! No one's allowed to touch my puzzle!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Spring Fling tonight...


Looking forward to seeing it. 
I still haven't gotten a pic of the last clue's progress so I didn't do anything on mine today.


> it has very stubbornly decided that it does not want any points...


Stange - I wonder why not.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I wish someone would make a knitting-themed one.


I have one with a pic of a bunch of different coloured balls of yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That's a nice gift. It's addictive whenever passing by one to just find one piece, but it never stops at one piece. I wish someone would make a knitting-themed one.
> 
> Sue


Sue, there are several out there. You might look here to start. http://www.zazzle.com/knitting+puzzles


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for sharing your GK Chris.. they look like they are having a nice quiet summers day!! I hope you are able to see them regularly 

I'm just checking in and then I am going to do my best to finish up the edge on the MD.. I was thinking of this design and thought how beautiful it would be in a scarf.. I'd like to give it a try!!  How is the body coming??? is it fairly simple?? I hope to read up on it this evening 

Linda I can understand her heartache though!! was there nothing that could be done?? did they go through the dryer too? That can happen to anyone.. I hope she gets some new shawls too. I washed my cotton scarf! it washed well and I hung it on the line to dry! Knit picks has Comfy that is a cotton yarn that I used. 

YAY!! Sue finished it already!! and almost done with another one  that has to feel good  I look forward to seeing your finished Spring Fling!! even without it points!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What?! No one's allowed to touch my puzzle!


would you believe that I have only put 1 together by myself! We had a 3-D on like yours of a castle.. when we didn't have TV or much of a radio we would spend our evenings making puzzles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm just checking in and then I am going to do my best to finish up the edge on the MD.. I was thinking of this design and thought how beautiful it would be in a scarf.. I'd like to give it a try!!  How is the body coming??? is it fairly simple?? I hope to read up on it this evening


I am curious about the body also. One row left on the edge.............

It is funny to hear you say that you would like to see this stitch in a scarf. I have been saving and saving and saving a very special stitch to make an infinity cowl. Wouldn't you know, the other day I realized that this was it!!! The charts are exactly the same!!! The two different samples were different colors of yarn and blocked two different ways. It blew me away! Crazy!!!



Ronie said:


> YAY!! Sue finished it already!! and almost done with another one  that has to feel good  I look forward to seeing your finished Spring Fling!! even without it points!


I can't wait to see these Spring Flings finished!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What?! No one's allowed to touch my puzzle!


LOL!!! You are so funny. Enjoy!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, there are several out there. You might look here to start. http://www.zazzle.com/knitting+puzzles


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


Yes, indeed, you certainly have kept up with the Jonese They look like wonderful GKs!!! Is this your back yard or theirs?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What?! No one's allowed to touch my puzzle!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! I will be starting row 7 short rows tomorrow!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I will be starting row 7 short rows tomorrow!!!


Great! I made it through row 19 of the short rows today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> She is, though she has a tart sense of humour. However, she is very upset at the moment. She is becoming more forgetful, I'm afraid and on Thursday decided to do some handwashing, including 3 beautiful shawls knitted for her by my daughter. I had told her that I would do them so that I could reblock them. Anyway, she put them on a chair, put other machine washing on top of them, forgot they were there and bundled the lot into the washing machine. Ruined of course and she felt sick and weepy all day until she got up the nerve to tell me what had happened. Convinced her that knitting could be replaced - she couldn't be so as long as she is ok that is all that matters. My daughter has told her that the shawls will be replaced though in more practical yarns that won't mind a spin in the machine.


I am so sorry she is confused.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, they are fine looking gkids.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Spring Fling tonight, but it has very stubbornly decided that it does not want any points, despite all my cajoling and stretching. This is one shawl with a mind of its own. Never mind, I will live it anyway. Hopefully will get some pics tomorrow. Now back to work non my test knit, which I am hoping to finish tomorrow.
> Sue


Glad you have finished. I am looking forward to photos

:thumbup: 
I finished MD last night and I think blocking might be an issue. I do wish I had gone for a size bigger needle.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. &#128158; Ros


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


Lovely photo, Chris. My grandson is white blond but we can see from his eyelashes he will go darker.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a sweet MIL, Linda. Mistakes happen. :?


They do, Toni but as a lifelong knitter and crocheter herself, she understands the time, care and love that went into those shawls. She has, however, enjoyed wearing all of them, showing them to her friends and I am sure bragging a little about her talented grandaughter. Now she can have some new shawls to show off even if the yarn isn't so fancy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Spring Fling tonight, but it has very stubbornly decided that it does not want any points, despite all my cajoling and stretching. This is one shawl with a mind of its own. Never mind, I will live it anyway. Hopefully will get some pics tomorrow. Now back to work non my test knit, which I am hoping to finish tomorrow.
> Sue


Will look forward to it, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Sue. Good to know about it not wanting points.  Looking forward to seeing it. I'm binding off mine right now and plan to get it blocked tomorrow (hopefully).


Oh good, another one to admire. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's a nice gift. It's addictive whenever passing by one to just find one piece, but it never stops at one piece. I wish someone would make a knitting-themed one.
> 
> Sue


Now that is a good idea, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, there are several out there. You might look here to start. http://www.zazzle.com/knitting+puzzles


Wow! Who knew? Well obviously you did, Tricia. I wonder if we can get them over here. Will have to investigate after we get back from our holiday.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda I can understand her heartache though!! was there nothing that could be done?? did they go through the dryer too? That can happen to anyone.. I hope she gets some new shawls too. I washed my cotton scarf! it washed well and I hung it on the line to dry! Knit picks has Comfy that is a cotton yarn that I used.


They had shrunk and felted, Ronie. The shetland one looks like a triangular table mat, one was striped and one yarn had felted, the other not but her favourite - alpaca- isn't even recognisable as ashawl. It looks more like some strange knitted toy. I'm sure we will all laugh in a little while. I just hate that at the moment she is calling herself a stupid old woman but anyone , of any age can make a mistake.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can't wait to see these Spring Flings finished!!!


The body is very striaght forward - just a lot of counting at first.
4 rows to go and then the garter stitch.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Glad you have finished. I am looking forward to photos
> 
> :thumbup:
> I finished MD last night and I think blocking might be an issue. I do wish I had gone for a size bigger needle.


I am wondering about blocking too, Norma and I also wish I had gone for a bigger needle. I think it is going to be more of a scarf than shawl - not that that is necessarily a bad thing - just not what I thought I was knitting. I would have prefered more depth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


Oh, Ros, how worrying but at least she is improving. Sending every positive thought I can muster and a comforting hug for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


Asked, and done. Hoping that Rachel is already breathing more freely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, I will be keeping Rachel in my prayers. Thankfully, she is improving. 

Linda, so sorry for your mother. We have all done things we have regretted. It takes awhile to recover from that regret. I will be praying for her. Hopefully, she will be able to forgive herself.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very cute grandkids Chris. Look like they rode their bikes hard! 

That is sad that your mil is so mad at herself for the shawl mishap. I have done that with a sweater and know the feeling of being so disappointed. Hopefully it will be something to laugh at soon and she will be pleased with her new ones!

Looking forward to seeing your Spring Flings, Pam and Sue.

Thanks Tricia for the puzzles link. 

I am at row 17 of the short rows. And Ronie, no worries. It is quite easy. I too am a bit disappointed at the depth and wish I had used larger needles as well. I do hope the blocking stretches it out a lot!
Oh no Ros, hope Rachel recovers quickly. Sending lots of healing thoughts for her. Hugs to you as well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Asked, and done. Hoping that Rachel is already breathing more freely.


Prayers from me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I will be keeping Rachel in my prayers. Thankfully, she is improving.
> 
> Linda, so sorry for your mother. We have all done things we have regretted. It takes awhile to recover from that regret. I will be praying for her. Hopefully, she will be able to forgive herself.


Thank you, Bev. We will jolly her along in ways we know will work with her - a mix of hugs, understanding and gentle teasing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.
> 
> Sue


Lovely, Sue. It sits beautifully and I love how it shapes at the neck.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is beautiful. Simply beautiful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Spring Fling Sue. Your work is always great to see 

Sorry about the washed shawls Linda. Reminds me of an old story about a boyfriend who decided to do my laundry. This was back when angora sweaters were popular. Well, he washed and dried one of my sweaters. I think it was about eight inches across when it came out of the dryer. Sadly I have not been that small since I was under twelve months, lol. He meant well though.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Ros


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! I will be starting row 7 short rows tomorrow!!!


Me too!!! I made myself finish the edge last night!!! it feels great.. then I read the short row section and am rethinking my original ideas.. LOL this is going to be a bit easier than I thought at first.. I have done very little cabling but I have done some so I am confident that I can get that center lace panel done nicely 

I think a cowl would be amazing in this stitch.. its just the grafting part that gets me.. I hope you have it sorted out 

YAY!! Norma... I look forward to seeing this  I was wondering how it would block.. Did the body go quickly?? I feel like I am in the home stretch 

Ros I am so sorry.. I will be keeping Rachel in my prayers... I know that sound and it is not good... but you say she is improving so there is hope she will be fully recovered very soon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, Ronie the short rows went quickly and is being blocked now!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that turned out very nice!! it has a nice length to it also!! It looks wonderful on you 

Thanks Norma I was thinking it could be done soon !! YAY!!! I actually was drawn to this because it was a shorter one.. I need more of a scarf size and this being done end to end instead of growing from one end to the other looked like a lot of fun.. and it has been!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


May she be healed and back to good health soon, in Jesus' Name. Amen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> They do, Toni but as a lifelong knitter and crocheter herself, she understands the time, care and love that went into those shawls. She has, however, enjoyed wearing all of them, showing them to her friends and I am sure bragging a little about her talented grandaughter. Now she can have some new shawls to show off even if the yarn isn't so fancy.


Her appreciation makes it all the harder, but I hope she can forgive herself and enjoy her new shawls.  There are some pretty nice not-so-fancy yarns these days. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


Great humongous amounts of positivity coming your way!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I finished MD last night and I think blocking might be an issue. I do wish I had gone for a size bigger needle.


Is it the shape of the shawl that will be tricky or the tension on the stitches? I am curious about what you end up doing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! I made it through row 19 of the short rows today.


How do you like it by now?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.
> 
> Sue


Look at that fabulous drape! Well done!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I am wondering about blocking too, Norma and I also wish I had gone for a bigger needle. I think it is going to be more of a scarf than shawl - not that that is necessarily a bad thing - just not what I thought I was knitting. I would have prefered more depth.


Even with four repeats for the lace edge, mine is not very deep either with the size 3/3.25mm needles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, it is beautiful. Simply beautiful.


I couldn't agree more. Beautifully done, Sue!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.zazzle.com/knitting+puzzles Every Christmas break from school, my mom would break out a puzzle for us to work on during that week. The year she got the "Flat Banana" we all thought we were NEVER going to get that one done!!! Never! It was solid yellow with the Chiquita Banana sticker in one corner. Some of these puzzles remind me of that one. Ugh! They can be done, but you don't fly through them, that's for sure!!! We still enjoy doing puzzles though and now we have the same tradition at our house.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Spring Fling Sue. Your work is always great to see
> 
> Sorry about the washed shawls Linda. Reminds me of an old story about a boyfriend who decided to do my laundry. This was back when angora sweaters were popular. Well, he washed and dried one of my sweaters. I think it was about eight inches across when it came out of the dryer. Sadly I have not been that small since I was under twelve months, lol. He meant well though.
> 
> ...


My now dil did that to my son's favourite designer sweater - not hand knitted. I knew it was love when he laughed and forgave her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Is it the shape of the shawl that will be tricky or the tension on the stitches? I am curious about what you end up doing.


Good question. The shape I like. My problem is a very tight gauge. I have 136 mtrs/149yds left. My instinct was to go to a larger needle but I was worried I would not have enough yarn. I should have gone with my feeling. I am disappointed with the result but really can't blame anyone but myself. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

all this talk of puzzles makes me want to go do one ... maybe hubby and I could work on one while he watches his golf... oh wait that is my knitting time ..LOL

I have to make sure I remembered all my YO's on the last row and then start in on the body of my MD... I'll see ya all later...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Her appreciation makes it all the harder, but I hope she can forgive herself and enjoy her new shawls.  There are some pretty nice not-so-fancy yarns these days. :thumbup:


There are and peace of mind for her is the most important thing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.zazzle.com/knitting+puzzles Every Christmas break from school, my mom would break out a puzzle for us to work on during that week. The year she got the "Flat Banana" we all thought we were NEVER going to get that one done!!! Never! It was solid yellow with the Chiquita Banana sticker in one corner. Some of these puzzles remind me of that one. Ugh! They can be done, but you don't fly through them, that's for sure!!! We still enjoy doing puzzles though and now we have the same tradition at our house.


Are you sure that wasn't a punishment. 
:lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

So sweet, Linda..that was a big thing to forgive.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, sorry to hear about Rchel. I do hope she will be better soon.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. I am really happy with it. I like how it envelops me. I would not mind knitting another one.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Lovely, Sue. It sits beautifully and I love how it shapes at the neck.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


Oh, Ros, definitely have Rachel (and you) in my prayers for her to make a full recovery. Glad she's showing improvement.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.
> 
> Sue


That's beautiful, Sue! Really glad to see what it looks like blocked!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with you on the 'no one touches my puzzle' Jane. Drove me batty when people wanted to 'help'. The puzzle was my down time for a fairly mindless activity. Even though I tended towards the more difficult puzzles they were still mindless in that I could work on them and think of nothing else for a spell. I had one that was all stamped gold foil, sort of like doing the Flat Banana (which I would have loved, lol).

I think the MD was supposed to have a depth of around 13 or so inches thus it was expected to be narrow. Not that that makes anyone like it more, but just so no one thinks they made an error in knitting it.  I am using what I think is sport weight with US 3. The band states sock but it is way to big for that. I'll take a measurement later and post what I have. Looking forward to seeing your finished MD Norma. 

Back to work


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I finished MD last night ...


Looking forward to seeing it.


> I think blocking might be an issue. I do wish I had gone for a size bigger needle.


Oh, no! - hope not.
Useful tip, though, for those (like me) who haven't CO on yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> How do you like it by now?


I really like it and am looking forward to finishing it up and seeing how it looks after blocking. I'm really glad I decided to knit this one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Even with four repeats for the lace edge, mine is not very deep either with the size 3/3.25mm needles.


I'm using size 3/3.25mm needles, too, and it isn't very deep. Will see how the blocking does in making it bigger.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel.


Most definitely!
Sorry to hear of her difficulty.


> ...it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this....


Oh, my goodness, Ros! Don't even think about that!
Her immune system might be weak but I am sure things will work out well. She's better off home, anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...she understands the time, care and love that went into those shawls...


I can imagine her frustration but what she did has nothing to do with her age - just a mishap that can happen so easily. Tons of valuable stuff gets thrown out that same way, I am sure. Something gets picked up with something else - hidden from view - & out it goes.
I had a friend whose daughter was crazy about Barbie dolls. I had made her a pile of outfits, some crocheted, some knit but a lot sewn out of leftovers from outfits that I had sewn for myself - so some really nice fabrics.
She kept them - of all places - in a large hefty garbage bag. So everyone knows what's coming... It disappeared & the logical conclusion was that it went into the garbage. She was heartbroken.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Very cute grandkids Chris. Look like they rode their bikes hard!


Yes, they did. They do sit around a lot playing video games so when they go outside they overdo it, they have way too much energy to burn off. 
Thanks to everyone on liking the grands. 
They live only half an hour away, but I don't see them very often. Especially lately as DD is on midnights now and SIL is on second shift. I don't even call as i don't want to bother them and my DD NEVER calls me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my goodness, Ros! Don't even think about that!
> Her immune system might be weak but I am sure things will work out well. She's better off home, anyway.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> May she be healed and back to good health soon, in Jesus' Name. Amen.


I am in total agreement with this. Ros our prayers are with you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.
> 
> Sue


That is beautiful Sue. Did you work an extra repeat of one of the charts? or has it been so long since I looked at mine that I forgot what it looks like? I haven't even done the short rows yet. But I am sure I will get this done this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I think it is going to be more of a scarf than shawl ...


This is why I was thinking of using sport weight. The description said that it was between a shawlette & a scarf - probably too small for my liking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Chris. No, it was done exactly by the pattern. I am really happy with its size and how it drapes. Hope you get yours finished soon. The short rows did not take long.

Sue



KittyChris said:


> That is beautiful Sue. Did you work an extra repeat of one of the charts? or has it been so long since I looked at mine that I forgot what it looks like? I haven't even done the short rows yet. But I am sure I will get this done this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Hopefully it will be something to laugh at soon and she will be pleased with her new ones!...


I would probably tease her by saying that some people would do anything to get themselves a new shawl.
But I am bad like that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.


Oh - lovely, Sue!!! Looks great on you.
Imagine how big the extra large is if this is only medium!
Mine will be very different shape since it has less lace.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue!!! How gorgeous is that!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> May she be healed and back to good health soon, in Jesus' Name. Amen.


This is my prayer also, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Are you sure that wasn't a punishment.
> :lol:


Good one 

ETA: It wouldn't have been a punishment for me - except that I would have wanted to work on it alone. As Melanie said, puzzle-time is for reflection. I guess that is part of the enjoyment for you (Melanie) in long bike rides & for me in distance running.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some of you have been finishing projects - just in case you need something to keep you busy! ;-)

We have looked at the free designs offerd by Rose Williams before. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Rose%20Williams&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free

But she has added some since we last looked:
My Friend Jean
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-jean

My Friend Marilee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-marilee

My Friend Sue
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-sue

My Friend Sheryl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-sheryl

PASSIFLORA - this weeks free pattern from Berroco - nice loose fitting construction for summer wear
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/passiflora

Broomstick Lace Crochet Top - another nice summer top
http://www.mamainastitch.com/?p=644

A Crush on Lace Knit Top By Lisa Richardson for knitrowan.com - looks familiar but I dont see it in my files
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/A-Crush-on-Lace-Knit-Top


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your Spring Fling turned out just beautiful. It really does drape beautifully and looks great on you. I do love the lace designs in this as well. I have all the clues, so maybe someday.......

Norma, looking forward to seeing your blocked morning dove.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some pics of my recent progress...
Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.

Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


Both are beautiful, Jane! Looking forward to seeing them blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are beautiful, Jane! Looking forward to seeing them blocked.


Thank you, Pam 
I am going to need a bigger bed for Montego, I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that Spring Fling is gorgeous!

{quote=Toni]Every Christmas break from school, my mom would break out a puzzle for us to work on during that week. The year she got the "Flat Banana" we all thought we were NEVER going to get that one done!!! Never! It was solid yellow with the Chiquita Banana sticker in one corner. Some of these puzzles remind me of that one. Ugh! They can be done, but you don't fly through them, that's for sure!!! We still enjoy doing puzzles though and now we have the same tradition at our house. [/quote]

Then one that put me over the edge was a Times Square Christmas tree. I got all the outer city buildings done, but the bulk of the puzzle was the Christmas tree, each piece was a fuzzy green with blobs of blue, red, and yellow on them for the lights. They all were shaped the same, but not quite, so that you had to check each piece to find one that fit. I threw that one out. Didn't want anyone else's frustration on my head. Now, I have all Charles Wysocki puzzles(early Americana-very easy). I want puzzles to relax not frustrate me. No, I am not sure how many, but they fill boxes. Every year or so, I set up the card table and do them all. DH got me a few I have been wanting for awhile for my birthday.  Good hubby. 

So, Jane, you filled a garbage bag with handmade Barbie clothes. What a gift! But you are so right. Those kinds of things happen to all of us from time to time.

Jane, your Montego is awesome. I bet it feels great to have it finished.  Love the color of your Spring Fling. Great stitching as always.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's MDs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely, Sue. It sits beautifully and I love how it shapes at the neck.


ditto


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Then one that put me over the edge was a Times Square Christmas tree...


That sounds just my cup of tea.
I always get a new puzzle for Christmas but I have asked that they be only 500-750 pieces - but with a challenging picture. I want the challenge but don't want to be at it too long - or for it to be tying up space either.
That worked for a couple of years & now I am back to getting 2000-4000 piece puzzles.
One year, my husband gave me one that had 9210 pieces. I guess he wanted to keep me out of his hair.


> So, Jane, you filled a garbage bag with handmade Barbie clothes...


Just to be clear: I wasn't the one that put them in the garbage bag.


> Those kinds of things happen to all of us from time to time.


I wonder, though, how often it happens & no one realizes it.


> Jane, your Montego is awesome. I bet it feels great to have it finished.


Thank you, Bev 
Yes quite glad. It really was quite a nice knit - a long way around in the end but very easy knitting. Of course, the rest row was knitted, not purled, which was also nice.


> Love the color of your Spring Fling. Great stitching as always....


Thank you kindly


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No, Jane, I was just commenting on how many Barbie clothes you made for your friend's daughter. Quite amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I dug out the Pumpkin Soup Recipe:
1 6lb (approx.) pumpkin
3 -4 oz Gruyere Cheese
grated nutmeg
3 tsp sugar
handful of croutons
cream and milk
1 tsp salt
1 large clove garlic

Carefully trim the base of the pumpkin so it will sit straight, and cut off and keep the top for a lid. Remove the pulpy part and the pips. But be very careful not to tear the bottom, or you will have a mess to clean up in your oven.
Quarter fill the pumpkin with croutons (cubed pieces of bread dried out in a low oven) then sprinkle the grated cheese over. Add to this a little cream and milk, in equal quantities, until 3/4 full. Grate some nutmeg into the mixture and add salt and sugar. then the whole clove of garlic. Cook at 350F for about 3 hours, stirring regularly. To check that the pumpkin is cooked poke a knife into the flesh, when it is soft, the soup is ready.
This recipe is best with an Autumn Pumpkin with a solid skin- we have a variety that is an orangey/red that works really well, although I have done it with our grey/green Whanga pumpkins.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I dug out the Pumpkin Soup Recipe:...


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> No, Jane, I was just commenting on how many Barbie clothes you made for your friend's daughter. Quite amazing.


Well, the bag also contained her Barbies so she lost everything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, Montego looks as though it will be stunning. Congratulations on finishing it.
Your Spring Fling looks beautiful. I love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Linda. I am really happy with it. I like how it envelops me. I would not mind knitting another one.
> 
> Sue


After seeing you wearing yours, Sue, I have put it nearer to the top of my queue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can imagine her frustration but what she did has nothing to do with her age - just a mishap that can happen so easily. Tons of valuable stuff gets thrown out that same way, I am sure. Something gets picked up with something else - hidden from view - & out it goes.
> I had a friend whose daughter was crazy about Barbie dolls. I had made her a pile of outfits, some crocheted, some knit but a lot sewn out of leftovers from outfits that I had sewn for myself - so some really nice fabrics.
> She kept them - of all places - in a large hefty garbage bag. So everyone knows what's coming... It disappeared & the logical conclusion was that it went into the garbage. She was heartbroken.


What a shame and what a lesson too - poor girl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, Montego looks as though it will be stunning. Congratulations on finishing it.


Thank you, Norma 
I am looking forward to having Montego blocked but not to the actual blocking. The designer suggested doubling it over & putting paper towel rolls inside the fold to avoid a crease - not sure how that works, though.


> Your Spring Fling looks beautiful. I love the colour.


Thank you, again  I like that yarn - Ice Yarn - I bought it in several colours. The green is very rich, isn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What a shame and what a lesson too - poor girl.


I felt really bad for her. I suggested to her mother that I could make a quick batch of replacement clothes for her - they sew up so quickly - but her mother said there was no point since she didn't even have a doll any more.
I think that they were in the bag because it was easy to take them back & forth when she spent time with her father.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is why I was thinking of using sport weight. The description said that it was between a shawlette & a scarf - probably too small for my liking.


For once I didn't do enough research. I usually dither around for ages. I'm coming to the end of mine now and looking at it, I think maybe doing the border on a larger needle than the body would have been a good idea. The border is essentially rib so pulls in more than the stocking stitch and I'm not sure how this yarn will block. It is 75% acrylic, 25% wool. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Wow! Who knew? Well obviously you did, Tricia. I wonder if we can get them over here. Will have to investigate after we get back from our holiday.


There were other sites. I have seen them in catalogs too. Google knitting puzzles and see if there is some in your area or was that puzzle + knit?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would probably tease her by saying that some people would do anything to get themselves a new shawl.
> But I am bad like that.


I'm sure my daughter will say something very like that to make her laugh. we will all be pleased if she gets a "smart" answer instead of tears.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with all the news later. I would like to ask all of my friends here to think positive thoughts for my darling Rachel. She has pneumonia and is having trouble breathing. Rachel has been to the hospital and stayed there for a few hours, but they've sent her home because of her suppressed immune system. It would be more dangerous for her health if she stayed there. She's on heavy duty antibiotics and her breathing has improved. She recorded the sound of her breathing and it was worse than my Mum's breathing when she was dying. I hope Rachel recovers from this. Thank you. 💞 Ros


Hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I think maybe doing the border on a larger needle than the body would have been a good idea.


I'll remember that.


> I'm not sure how this yarn will block. It is 75% acrylic, 25% wool. Does anyone have any tips?


What is the yarn brand?
It will need to be steam blocked - & quite aggressively, for sure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Yes, I can't begin to imagine knitting an extra large. That would be down to my ankles.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh - lovely, Sue!!! Looks great on you.
> Imagine how big the extra large is if this is only medium!
> Mine will be very different shape since it has less lace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jan. I really enjoyed knitting it and I am really happy with it.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Oh, Sue!!! How gorgeous is that!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


Jane, these are great! Would love the Montego as a table cloth and the beads on the Spring Fling are beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, these are great! Would love the Montego as a table cloth and the beads on the Spring Fling are beautiful!


Thank you, Elizabeth 
I had held off on knitting a circular shawl because I wanted to knit one for a round table - which I don't have but would have bought just for that purpose - except I have absolutely nowhere to put one.
The Montego was a great choice for my first time with a round piece - blind luck, though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Toni


You are very welcome! What size is your Spring Fling? I like the layout of that one. Of course, I like them all.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One unfortunate, in hindsight, item missing from the Barbie doll collection --> a large enough acrylic or wool bag that couldn't be mistaken for garbage...with handles.

I'm looking for a pattern (thinking about my blue, worsted weight cotton) for a mesh bag for holding onions or potatoes...I have some in my collection...but additions are welcome.

Possibly crocheted i-cord...but knitted mesh for strength. I'm NOT doing Solomon's knot! Yes, I've tried it!



kaixixang said:


> I'm currently enjoying the dual aggravation contest Mom and I enjoy...





jscaplen said:


> Is this otherwise known as "getting on each other's nerves"?


Actually it is unscripted comedy. Dad has to leave the oom...his choice, because he wants to be "serious". Straightman to our routine?

Looking for Snipping Tool entries for the 450+ yards and green entries: http://s7d5.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/eCatalogViewer.html?emailurl=http://s7d5.scene7.com/s7/emailFriend&serverUrl=http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/&config=yarn/Universal_HTML5_eCatalog_1&contenturl=http://s7d5.scene7.com/skins/&asset=yarn/Valley%2015%20cat%201
My setup won't load fast enough...and there are free patterns to snip for your own use. PM me if you're willing to send a Word/PDF of the "converted" pages. This is a catalog entry URL.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth
> I had held off on knitting a circular shawl because I wanted to knit one for a round table - which I don't have but would have bought just for that purpose - except I have absolutely nowhere to put one.
> The Montego was a great choice for my first time with a round piece - blind luck, though.


I have a round table that would look fabulous with that shawl. Want me to send my address? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> You are very welcome! What size is your Spring Fling? I like the layout of that one.


It is large - it uses the B charts - with two clues being sat out.


> Of course, I like them all.


Susanna really has a handle on these crescents, doesn't she? It amazes me at how flexible her patterns are in general. This one can be easily customized with more or fewer repeats in the width.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One unfortunate, in hindsight, item missing from the Barbie doll collection ...


Yes - a very painful lesson learned.


> I'm looking for a pattern ... for a mesh bag for holding onions or potatoes....


I have been thinking about making one, too, for shopping. I'll have a look at what I have collected thus far - not organized in their own folder yet so maybe now is the time to do it.
I am assuming that you want crocheted - it'd be stronger than knitted anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I have a round table that would look fabulous with that shawl. Want me to send my address? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why don't you just drop by & pick it up?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, it has been an interesting morning. I only knit one row on the MD. I skipped two stitches and had to tink to finally figure out they were missed in the previous row. got that fixed and discovered that I had dropped two stitches way down in the pattern rows. I zigged when I should have zagged and dropped a k2tog. I thought I had gotten it all back together at that time, but I guess not.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some of you have been finishing projects - just in case you need something to keep you busy! ;-)
> 
> We have looked at the free designs offerd by Rose Williams before.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Rose%20Williams&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free
> ...


Some very pretty patterns there, Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the interesting patterns, Jane!

I think the Banana puzzle was an unspoken request for more time together or she knew we were ready for a bigger challenge.  We sure did groan about it though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from a trip to Marshalls, where I was just looking for exercise socks. I should have left as soon as I found them. Anyway, having endured my self-imposed driving ban the past couple of months, I was so happy to have my freedom again to come and go when I please, so the socks turned into a pair of Crocs sandals, pj pants, little lace cardi (how could I have resisted that), a classic grey/black short sleeved dress and a pic of sea birds on the beach, to remind me of the beach and our recent vacation. I don't shop a lot so I really enjoyed going out and splurging a little. Now that is out of my system, I'll be happy to have some quiet knitting time.

Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are beautiful, Jane! Looking forward to seeing them blocked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got back from a trip to Marshalls, where I was just looking for exercise socks. I should have left as soon as I found them. Anyway, having endured my self-imposed driving ban the past couple of months, I was so happy to have my freedom again to come and go when I please, so the socks turned into a pair of Crocs sandals, pj pants, little lace cardi (how could I have resisted that), a classic grey/black short sleeved dress and a pic of sea birds on the beach, to remind me of the beach and our recent vacation. I don't shop a lot so I really enjoyed going out and splurging a little. Now that is out of my system, I'll be happy to have some quiet knitting time.
> 
> Sue.


As they say, retail therapy- to be followed by some knitting therapy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. It was such a nice pattern to knit. If you have all the clues you really have to knit it!

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, your Spring Fling turned out just beautiful. It really does drape beautifully and looks great on you. I do love the lace designs in this as well. I have all the clues, so maybe someday.......
> 
> Norma, looking forward to seeing your blocked morning dove.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TLL wrote:
You are very welcome! What size is your Spring Fling? I like the layout of that one.



jscaplen said:


> It is large - it uses the B charts - with two clues being sat out.


Ah, I thought you said you hadn't done all of the clues. Thank you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely. Having sunny weather this week after all the rainy and dreariness last week really does wonders to for the disposition. I'm already planning my evening's knitting.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, retail therapy- to be followed by some knitting therapy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say, retail therapy- to be followed by some knitting therapy!


Perfect!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything from Tanya?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> I am going to need a bigger bed for Montego, I think.


It definitely looks like it will be a challenge finding a space large enough to block it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, again  I like that yarn - Ice Yarn - I bought it in several colours. The green is very rich, isn't it?


It is a lovely, rich shade of deep green. Really like it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I dug out the Pumpkin Soup Recipe:
> 1 6lb (approx.) pumpkin
> 3 -4 oz Gruyere Cheese
> grated nutmeg
> ...


Sounds delicious, Julie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Both are beautiful, Jane. I can't wait to see Montego when it is blocked, well Spring Fling too. I'm afraid my Montego is put aside again. Slowly I will get there.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. I'll be able to wear it almost like a cardi.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What is the yarn brand?
> It will need to be steam blocked - & quite aggressively, for sure.


It is Stylecraft4 life - just an ordinary, everyday yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It will be great when she can laugh about it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I'm sure my daughter will say something very like that to make her laugh. we will all be pleased if she gets a "smart" answer instead of tears.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. It was such a nice pattern to knit. If you have all the clues you really have to knit it!
> 
> Sue


I agree on both those comments!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got back from a trip to Marshalls, where I was just looking for exercise socks. I should have left as soon as I found them. Anyway, having endured my self-imposed driving ban the past couple of months, I was so happy to have my freedom again to come and go when I please, so the socks turned into a pair of Crocs sandals, pj pants, little lace cardi (how could I have resisted that), a classic grey/black short sleeved dress and a pic of sea birds on the beach, to remind me of the beach and our recent vacation. I don't shop a lot so I really enjoyed going out and splurging a little. Now that is out of my system, I'll be happy to have some quiet knitting time.
> 
> Sue.


You had fun, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Tanya?


I've been wondering where she is too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You had fun, Sue. :thumbup:


And well done on all those things you found!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds delicious, Julie.


It is a very good party piece!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'll be able to wear it almost like a cardi.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, how long did it take you to do that huge jigsaw puzzle?

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good shopping trip Sue. Nice to get some things for yourself once in a while. 

Aaargh Toni. Bummer about the dropped stitches and all. I discovered that I missed the cable cross one row back. Not sure yet if I will tink or try to ladder down. 

As always lovely work Jane. Your Montego is wonderful. And I really like that deep green of the Spring Fling.

Not a lover of pumpkin but did find a nice recipe for pumpkin cranberry quick bread when I was given a pumpkin and did not know what to do with it, lol. Gosh they take a long time to cook. I use canned pie filling now when I want to make the bread.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


I love your new FOs, Jane. I cannot get over how many pieces you, Sue and Ros turn out. Each piece of lovelier than the last one. You all have such perfect stitches, I am in awe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a good shopping trip Sue. Nice to get some things for yourself once in a while.
> 
> Aaargh Toni. Bummer about the dropped stitches and all. I discovered that I missed the cable cross one row back. Not sure yet if I will tink or try to ladder down.
> 
> ...


Depends how small you chop them, but I am sure the canned variety will be better for your purposes!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I dug out the Pumpkin Soup Recipe:
> 1 6lb (approx.) pumpkin
> 3 -4 oz Gruyere Cheese
> grated nutmeg
> ...


Looks good, Julie, I copied it so I can give this one a try.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you, Sue How nice to have a shopping spree when you weren't planning on it. For some reason that seems to be when you find something to purchase as opposed to when you want something specific, you can't find it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

There is a type of pumpkin, must be like the one that Julie mentioned, that has blue/green skin and is short and stubby but nice and fat. The flesh is a nice darker orange than traditional pumpkin and it is really good. I haven't made it in a year or 2 though. Just chiming in while at work - sorry I don't respond to everyone. . . . but I know you understand. Time is so valuable. I'm off to the dentist now, how much fun that is! LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Good for you, Sue How nice to have a shopping spree when you weren't planning on it. For some reason that seems to be when you find something to purchase as opposed to when you want something specific, you can't find it.


That's for sure.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Boo Hoo, Toni! I hate when that happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Looks good, Julie, I copied it so I can give this one a try.


It does need firm skin to the pumpkin- some of ours are a bit thin skinned! but it looks superb when you bring it to the table.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> There is a type of pumpkin, must be like the one that Julie mentioned, that has blue/green skin and is short and stubby but nice and fat. The flesh is a nice darker orange than traditional pumpkin and it is really good. I haven't made it in a year or 2 though. Just chiming in while at work - sorry I don't respond to everyone. . . . but I know you understand. Time is so valuable. I'm off to the dentist now, how much fun that is! LOL


It is a lot better than ending up having to have them all extracted, though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I don't shop a lot so I really enjoyed going out and splurging a little. ...


Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Both are beautiful, Jane. I can't wait to see Montego when it is blocked, well Spring Fling too. I'm afraid my Montego is put aside again. Slowly I will get there.
> Sue


Thank you, Sue 
I enjoyed knitting the Montego - even if it took a year - minus 2 days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is Stylecraft4 life - just an ordinary, everyday yarn.


Oh - I'm not familiar with it so can't offer any personal experience with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, how long did it take you to do that huge jigsaw puzzle?


I split it into two years - it was in France. Each half took me about 2 months - with little sections sitting on all available flat surfaces. It turned out just the size of the living room rug. The first half was on the floor in the spare room under the rug waiting for the 2nd half to join it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...As always lovely work Jane. Your Montego is wonderful. And I really like that deep green of the Spring Fling....


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I love your new FOs, Jane. I cannot get over how many pieces you, Sue and Ros turn out. Each piece of lovelier than the last one. You all have such perfect stitches, I am in awe


Thank you so much, Jan
...also on behalf of Ros & Sue ;-)
However, everyone here in our group has been sharing beautiful handiwork.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks from me too, Jan. I think there are just so many beautiful designs out there that we have an insatiable appetit, and just have to knit more and more. Somehow I don't think we will get on top of it!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much, Jan
> ...also on behalf of Ros & Sue ;-)
> However, everyone here in our group has been sharing beautiful handiwork.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Well, it has been an interesting morning. I only knit one row on the MD. I skipped two stitches and had to tink to finally figure out they were missed in the previous row. got that fixed and discovered that I had dropped two stitches way down in the pattern rows. I zigged when I should have zagged and dropped a k2tog. I thought I had gotten it all back together at that time, but I guess not.


Oh dear, what a shame! Easily done. Are you straight now?
I haven,t done to much knitting as I have been doing my accounts for the ladies club. I had £280 to much and have spent hours trying to find it. It is an uncashed cheque!!! :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am glad you have a good shopping trnip. We all need one sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've been wondering where she is too.


I hope everything is ok for her. She never just doesn't pop in here without mentioning that she will be gone. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very good party piece!


I can just imagine you presenting it at your table.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear, what a shame! Easily done. Are you straight now?
> I haven,t done to much knitting as I have been doing my accounts for the ladies club. I had £280 to much and have spent hours trying to find it. It is an uncashed cheque!!! :roll:


Yeah! You found it!

Yes, I am straightened out now. It is not perfect, but I think it will be ok. My number count is correct again and all of the loose stitches are caught up. Whew!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing to note about my responses...if you see a word without a consonant in front...I got knocked offline by all of these pesky phone calls. Just part of the fun of having an internet connection keeps me coming back to comment later. :XD: 

My single circular purchase will possibly arrive by next Monday...I'm crocheting impatiently until it arrives as I'm not sure I can trust the current circular holding my work...holding cable???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear, what a shame! Easily done. Are you straight now?
> I haven,t done to much knitting as I have been doing my accounts for the ladies club. I had £280 to much and have spent hours trying to find it. It is an uncashed cheque!!! :roll:


That's what I don't like about cheques! Some people hang on to them for ages!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can just imagine you presenting it at your table.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I hope you have your MD back together now.

Sue, sounds like a lovely day. Glad you had a good time.



julie said:


> As they say, retail therapy- to be followed by some knitting therapy!


You have that right, Julie. Lovely pumpkin recipe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, I hope you have your MD back together now.
> 
> Sue, sounds like a lovely day. Glad you had a good time.
> 
> You have that right, Julie. Lovely pumpkin recipe. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I closed down my post, instead of the thread. Ok, gonna give it a try.

Sue, great day of retail therapy for sure. So glad you enjoyed yourself.

Julie, thanks for the pumpkin recipe. It sounds so unusual and absolutely wonderful for company. 

Karen, it is so hard sometimes to wait patiently. 

Whew! Toni, so glad you got everything picked up and straightened out.

Wow, Jane, that puzzle was a monster! The size of a livingroom rug. I am afraid I wouldn't have the patience for that. Also, our cats would chew up the puzzle pieces.

Hope Tanya is ok.

I love everyone's chatter. I hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks from me too, Jan. I think there are just so many beautiful designs out there that we have an insatiable appetit, and just have to knit more and more. Somehow I don't think we will get on top of it!
> 
> Sue


I think that is the deal. I seem to be scrambling to catch up on a pattern collection. Now I just have to leave work at work and not be too stressed out at night to knit. If I am too tired and can't shut my mind down, I make mistakes. Boo Hoo.

I also agree with Jane's comment that everyone here presents beautiful work here. I also feel like everyone's FOs have been learning tools for me and have definitely increased my skills and desire to try knitting as many of these beautiful pieces as possible. Every time some one posts, I think it is nice enough to try myself, also the work shown here is usually nicer than the pattern picture! It is interesting to see the different preferences of all our knitters. Julie with her beautiful designing and knitting of Ganseys, You and Sue with lace, Ros with her bears and blankets, Bev, Toni, Ronie, and Bev with more eclectic projects; Tanya with her intense color choices. Belle' beautiful doilies. KX with her outstanding crochet and computer skills. Melanie, Chris and I seem to knit at about the same pace. It just seems like the rest of us don't have quite so many FOs Remember these comments are my personal perceptions which may not always be accurate.

Happy knitting All!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I think that is the deal. I seem to be scrambling to catch up on a pattern collection. Now I just have to leave work at work and not be too stressed out at night to knit. If I am too tired and can't shut my mind down, I make mistakes. Boo Hoo.
> 
> I also agree with Jane's comment that everyone here presents beautiful work here. I also feel like everyone's FOs have been learning tools for me and have definitely increased my skills and desire to try knitting as many of these beautiful pieces as possible. Every time some one posts, I think it is nice enough to try myself, also the work shown here is usually nicer than the pattern picture! It is interesting to see the different preferences of all our knitters. Julie with her beautiful designing and knitting of Ganseys, You and Sue with lace, Ros with her bears and blankets, Bev, Toni, Ronie, and Bev with more eclectic projects; Tanya with her intense color choices. Belle' beautiful doilies. KX with her outstanding crochet and computer skills. Melanie, Chris and I seem to knit at about the same pace. It just seems like the rest of us don't have quite so many FOs Remember these comments are my personal perceptions which may not always be accurate.
> 
> Happy knitting All!!!


Well said, Jan! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well said, Jan! :thumbup:


Absolutely!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


Alright Jane!!! You must be so happy to have your Montego done and it sure is a beauty. It sure will be a challenge to block it.

Your Spring Fling is lovely also. It is such a different shape than Sue's. Love yours too, and the beads add a really nice touch! 
Hope your meeting isn't too aggravating.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jan. That is so true. I know whenever I go looking for something I can never find it and come home so frustrated. Today definitely was enjoyable.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Good for you, Sue How nice to have a shopping spree when you weren't planning on it. For some reason that seems to be when you find something to purchase as opposed to when you want something specific, you can't find it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it nice being with such a crowd, sharing projects and different interests?

Sue


jangmb said:


> I think that is the deal. I seem to be scrambling to catch up on a pattern collection. Now I just have to leave work at work and not be too stressed out at night to knit. If I am too tired and can't shut my mind down, I make mistakes. Boo Hoo.
> 
> I also agree with Jane's comment that everyone here presents beautiful work here. I also feel like everyone's FOs have been learning tools for me and have definitely increased my skills and desire to try knitting as many of these beautiful pieces as possible. Every time some one posts, I think it is nice enough to try myself, also the work shown here is usually nicer than the pattern picture! It is interesting to see the different preferences of all our knitters. Julie with her beautiful designing and knitting of Ganseys, You and Sue with lace, Ros with her bears and blankets, Bev, Toni, Ronie, and Bev with more eclectic projects; Tanya with her intense color choices. Belle' beautiful doilies. KX with her outstanding crochet and computer skills. Melanie, Chris and I seem to knit at about the same pace. It just seems like the rest of us don't have quite so many FOs Remember these comments are my personal perceptions which may not always be accurate.
> 
> Happy knitting All!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pumpkin soup recipe Julie. I copied it and will definitely give it a try come this autumn! 

Oh no Toni. That is so frustrating when that happens. Glad you did catch everything and got it fixed up!

Sounds like a great shopping trip Sue. It's always fun to get unexpected purchases .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Isn't it nice being with such a crowd, sharing projects and different interests?
> 
> Sue


Absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Alright Jane!!! You must be so happy to have your Montego done and it sure is a beauty. It sure will be a challenge to block it.


Thank you, Caryn  I am quite glad to have finished it.
I don't have the time to block it immediately - I need to think about it.


> Your Spring Fling is lovely also. It is such a different shape than Sue's. Love yours too, and the beads add a really nice touch!


Thank you, again - I love those beads.
You'd hardly know that it was the same pattern, would you?


> Hope your meeting isn't too aggravating.


It wasn't. I probably used the wrong word - more like agitating, enervating... or something along those lines.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well said, Jan! :thumbup:


Very well said, Jan. :thumbup: We are a fun and interesting mix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I closed down my post, instead of the thread. Ok, gonna give it a try.
> 
> Sue, great day of retail therapy for sure. So glad you enjoyed yourself.
> 
> ...


The recipe came originally from a gourmet TV chef- whose name I never recorded. But with the right pumpkin, is a real winner. If you are uncertain how strong the pumpkin is, a large roasting dish to put it in is a wise precaution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I think that is the deal. I seem to be scrambling to catch up on a pattern collection. Now I just have to leave work at work and not be too stressed out at night to knit. If I am too tired and can't shut my mind down, I make mistakes. Boo Hoo.
> 
> I also agree with Jane's comment that everyone here presents beautiful work here. I also feel like everyone's FOs have been learning tools for me and have definitely increased my skills and desire to try knitting as many of these beautiful pieces as possible. Every time some one posts, I think it is nice enough to try myself, also the work shown here is usually nicer than the pattern picture! It is interesting to see the different preferences of all our knitters. Julie with her beautiful designing and knitting of Ganseys, You and Sue with lace, Ros with her bears and blankets, Bev, Toni, Ronie, and Bev with more eclectic projects; Tanya with her intense color choices. Belle' beautiful doilies. KX with her outstanding crochet and computer skills. Melanie, Chris and I seem to knit at about the same pace. It just seems like the rest of us don't have quite so many FOs Remember these comments are my personal perceptions which may not always be accurate.
> 
> Happy knitting All!!!


We are certainly a diverse group. I like that it always gets back to talk of our knitting or crochet projects- there are so many talented people. For that matter we've not heard from Jackie in New Mexico for a very long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you for the pumpkin soup recipe Julie. I copied it and will definitely give it a try come this autumn!
> 
> Oh no Toni. That is so frustrating when that happens. Glad you did catch everything and got it fixed up!
> 
> Sounds like a great shopping trip Sue. It's always fun to get unexpected purchases .


Oh good, it is a splendid idea!
I am having a problem with my 'pop-up' not accepting anything from KP. Gmail tells me to try disabling it, but I am not prepared to take that risk- I am coming in through the website, fortunately it remembers me and I don't have to put in a password, that would potentially be a problem!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> My single circular purchase will possibly arrive by next Monday...I'm crocheting impatiently until it arrives as I'm not sure I can trust the current circular holding my work...holding cable???


Monday is coming!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are certainly a diverse group. I like that it always gets back to talk of our knitting or crochet projects- there are so many talented people. For that matter we've not heard from Jackie in New Mexico for a very long time.


It has been awhile.

We haven't heard from Umoza in forever. I hope things are going better for her and her family.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure why Tanya is not commenting but I checked a few minutes ago and she was online. Around 8:20 central daylight savings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not sure why Tanya is not commenting but I checked a few minutes ago and she was online...


She could have left herself logged in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, do you know how Umoza is doing?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> For once I didn't do enough research. I usually dither around for ages. I'm coming to the end of mine now and looking at it, I think maybe doing the border on a larger needle than the body would have been a good idea. The border is essentially rib so pulls in more than the stocking stitch and I'm not sure how this yarn will block. It is 75% acrylic, 25% wool. Does anyone have any tips?


It might stretch ok for you!! I would wet block it then when it is dry steam it really good.. several light times is best unless you are brave and know your yarn then you can get a bit heavier with the steam. Just don't get to close and let it cool a bit between passes.. I would also let gravity help.. if you could hold it in the middle and let the ends hang a bit before blocking it might help stretch it a bit more!! Thanks for the heads up on the edge! I will go up a needle size or two  I wonder what would happen if a person started the body of the shawl then changed to a larger needle every 8 to 10 rows. It would make the body larger. I think that since I knit loose that I will be happy with the size. I really wanted something pretty and useful... this will help a lot on those windy days on the bridge!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Tanya?


I was wondering the same thing??

I'm sorry about the mess with your MD I sure hope you got it figured out and fixed. I am not sure what row I am on but it is past the first cable stitch. I hope to get some more done tonight 

Jane your shawls are looking great... you will have quite a bit of work getting the one blocked but it will be so pretty when done  I love the colors in the Spring Fling.. it is hard to believe it is the same one as Sue's  and thanks for the patterns.. a few found their ways into my save folder


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie thanks for the yummy pumpkin recipe! I love pumpkin 

Sue it is so good to have a nice day of shopping and you have been working so hard you deserve some nice things.. 

Jane you are so right!! there is a wealth of information between us all that we are all enriched by each others styles and likes


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It has been awhile.
> 
> We haven't heard from Umoza in forever. I hope things are going better for her and her family.


but she did pin one of my pins about a week ago.. LOL it was probably one of yours I pinned from you that she pinned form me!! LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I too enjoy our diverse yet similar group. Love the inspiration the FO's and the WIP's provide.

Hoping Tanya's absence is just a computer issue, which she has had happened to her before.

I have completed row 35 of my MD. It appears to be around 6 inches in depth right now, so might be even more narrow than expected. We shall see.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, do you know how Umoza is doing?


She had another health setback a little while ago - she has kidney problems & her MS has flared up - stage 3 now. Her children are looking for a ground floor apartment for her but she is stubbornly trying to stay mobile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane your shawls are looking great...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It has been awhile.
> 
> We haven't heard from Umoza in forever. I hope things are going better for her and her family.


I seem to recall that Umoza has backed right out of KP- I have her ordinary email but only that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pumpkin here seems to bring out strong feelings for and against!- personally I love the stuff, in all its many variations! Mum thought it was cattle food when she first was served it here- was not impressed!



Ronie said:


> Julie thanks for the yummy pumpkin recipe! I love pumpkin
> 
> Sue it is so good to have a nice day of shopping and you have been working so hard you deserve some nice things..
> 
> Jane you are so right!! there is a wealth of information between us all that we are all enriched by each others styles and likes


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It might stretch ok for you!! I would wet block it then when it is dry steam it really good.. several light times is best unless you are brave and know your yarn then you can get a bit heavier with the steam. Just don't get to close and let it cool a bit between passes.. I would also let gravity help.. if you could hold it in the middle and let the ends hang a bit before blocking it might help stretch it a bit more!! Thanks for the heads up on the edge! I will go up a needle size or two  I wonder what would happen if a person started the body of the shawl then changed to a larger needle every 8 to 10 rows. It would make the body larger. I think that since I knit loose that I will be happy with the size. I really wanted something pretty and useful... this will help a lot on those windy days on the bridge!


I always appreciate you blocking instructions for acrylic yarns, Ronie. Thank you!

I am wondering about the increase in needle size - if the body gets bigger, will it hold it's crescent shape?

This is going to look great on you on the bridge!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> but she did pin one of my pins about a week ago.. LOL it was probably one of yours I pinned from you that she pinned form me!! LOL


 :thumbup: That's funny.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to recall that Umoza has backed right out of KP- I have her ordinary email but only that.





jscaplen said:


> She had another health setback a little while ago - she has kidney problems & her MS has flared up - stage 3 now. Her children are looking for a ground floor apartment for her but she is stubbornly trying to stay mobile.


It sounds like she has enough going on. Thank you, Julie. Please great her for us if you hear from her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

free until the 20th of June
Con Amore
by Anne B Hanssen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/con-amore

Textured Stripes
by Cathrin Walk
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/textured-stripes-3

Dragon's Breath Cowl
by Nim Teasdale
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff15/PATTdragon.php


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear, what a shame! Easily done. Are you straight now?
> I haven,t done to much knitting as I have been doing my accounts for the ladies club. I had £280 to much and have spent hours trying to find it. It is an uncashed cheque!!! :roll:


Hair tearing time ? Glad you sorted it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yeah! You found it!
> 
> Yes, I am straightened out now. It is not perfect, but I think it will be ok. My number count is correct again and all of the loose stitches are caught up. Whew!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Isn't it nice being with such a crowd, sharing projects and different interests?
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's what I don't like about cheques! Some people hang on to them for ages!


Exactly! It took me ages to figure that out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It might stretch ok for you!! I would wet block it then when it is dry steam it really good.. several light times is best unless you are brave and know your yarn then you can get a bit heavier with the steam. Just don't get to close and let it cool a bit between passes.. I would also let gravity help.. if you could hold it in the middle and let the ends hang a bit before blocking it might help stretch it a bit more!! Thanks for the heads up on the edge! I will go up a needle size or two  I wonder what would happen if a person started the body of the shawl then changed to a larger needle every 8 to 10 rows. It would make the body larger. I think that since I knit loose that I will be happy with the size. I really wanted something pretty and useful... this will help a lot on those windy days on the bridge!


Great tips, Ronie, thank you. Not sure when I can get to it. We leave for France in 2 days, I had all my time planned out with what needed doing and things keep interfering - black ink on printer ran out and I need it, my son had his shift changed and asked me to run his wife to the hospital to have her heart monitor removed and finally the left lens of my glasses fell out as I was getting into bed last night, so that need to be seen to today. So I had better shoot off and get things done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, it sounds as though knitting will take have to wait! I hope you manage to have a wonderful holiday. Where in France are you going?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great tips, Ronie, thank you. Not sure when I can get to it. We leave for France in 2 days, I had all my time planned out with what needed doing and things keep interfering - black ink on printer ran out and I need it, my son had his shift changed and asked me to run his wife to the hospital to have her heart monitor removed and finally the left lens of my glasses fell out as I was getting into bed last night, so that need to be seen to today. So I had better shoot off and get things done.


Try having the nose bridge break on you. Masking tape only lasts so long before you have to replace the "patch".


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And one snuck in of Jackson!!!!!! I love yellows in Nature- but definitely not ON me!


It's very strange how that little darling appears out of nowhere. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Seconding this!


Thank you.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely - especially the lake one.
> How did that little boy sneak in there?


Thank you Jane. I don't know how that happens. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Pumkin soup. Mine is very basic Toni.
> 5 onions diced, sauté in a bit of butter and some seasoning (I used garlic and herb salt)
> Add 1 litre of chicken stock
> Add chopped pumpkin and cook till tender.
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I missed those photos, Ros :roll: They were beautiful.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I had just been thinking the same. I do hope Tanya is OK.


I hope so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Michael had bought me a puzzle as a Mother's Day gift - so I only just got it: A Game of Thrones 3-d puzzle with over 2000 pieces total but it is in 3 parts. There's the regular flat type, a sponge 3-d puzzle of the Iron Throne & pieces to add on afterwards


That's going to keep you busy Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. Hopefully she is up to mischief somewhere & having too much fun to bother with the likes of us. ;-)
> I am also wondering how Belle is getting on - assuming that she is recovering from her 2nd surgery.


Yes I hope Tanya is having a good time and I hope Belle is recovering quickly.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Loved your photos, Ros. You submit such glorious skyline shots and of course that huggable, lovable little Jackson. Good for you on your re-do of the row on MD and found where you acquired those 14 stitches.


Thank you Jan.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Beautiful colors in those sunset pictures Ros. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> She is, though she has a tart sense of humour. However, she is very upset at the moment. She is becoming more forgetful, I'm afraid and on Thursday decided to do some handwashing, including 3 beautiful shawls knitted for her by my daughter. I had told her that I would do them so that I could reblock them. Anyway, she put them on a chair, put other machine washing on top of them, forgot they were there and bundled the lot into the washing machine. Ruined of course and she felt sick and weepy all day until she got up the nerve to tell me what had happened. Convinced her that knitting could be replaced - she couldn't be so as long as she is ok that is all that matters. My daughter has told her that the shawls will be replaced though in more practical yarns that won't mind a spin in the machine.


The poor darling, how awful for her. I can imagine how she felt.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Stunning scenery, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> and just to keep up with the Joneses, here is a pic of the grandkids. They are taking a break from riding their bikes. Amara's hair was so blonde when she was young, wish she still had that color.


They are gorgeous Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What?! No one's allowed to touch my puzzle!


I can understand that Jane. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Exactly! It took me ages to figure that out.


grrrrr :hunf: You no doubt had to go back ages to find it, too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Oh, Ros, how worrying but at least she is improving. Sending every positive thought I can muster and a comforting hug for you.


Thank you Linda, Rachel has been to the doctor's again today and her breathing is a little better than it was. The doc says she should start feeling better in the next few days, but the coughing will hang around for a while. Rachel's hubby flies home tonight so that will be a big help for her.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's very strange how that little darling appears out of nowhere. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Asked, and done. Hoping that Rachel is already breathing more freely.


Thank you Julie, she is a little bit better. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, she is a little bit better. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I will be keeping Rachel in my prayers. Thankfully, she is improving.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh no Ros, hope Rachel recovers quickly. Sending lots of healing thoughts for her. Hugs to you as well!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers from me too.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on Bronwen's shrug:

61 cm's completed


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Spring Fling. I really like how it turned out and how it drapes.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, and it looks gorgeous on you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Ros


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros I am so sorry.. I will be keeping Rachel in my prayers... I know that sound and it is not good... but you say she is improving so there is hope she will be fully recovered very soon


Thank you Ronie, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> May she be healed and back to good health soon, in Jesus' Name. Amen.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Great humongous amounts of positivity coming your way!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, sorry to hear about Rchel. I do hope she will be better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> She had another health setback a little while ago - she has kidney problems & her MS has flared up - stage 3 now. Her children are looking for a ground floor apartment for her but she is stubbornly trying to stay mobile.


Give her our love and prayers.

Love that description on the Dragon's Breath Cowl. 

Julie, I love how Bronwen's shrug is knitting up. It looks so cozy. Good color also.

After all the talk of puzzling, I did my puzzle last night instead of knitting, but I worked on the Peanut Warmer in the car yesterday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Ros, definitely have Rachel (and you) in my prayers for her to make a full recovery. Glad she's showing improvement.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my goodness, Ros! Don't even think about that!
> Her immune system might be weak but I am sure things will work out well. She's better off home, anyway.


Thank you Jane, definitely better off home and her hubby should be back home now, so hopefully she can relax and concentrate on getting well again.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Give her our love and prayers.
> 
> Love that description on the Dragon's Breath Cowl.
> 
> ...


It will be a good between Season's weight, Bev being bamboo and cotton, she cannot wear wool.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can imagine her frustration but what she did has nothing to do with her age - just a mishap that can happen so easily. Tons of valuable stuff gets thrown out that same way, I am sure. Something gets picked up with something else - hidden from view - & out it goes.
> I had a friend whose daughter was crazy about Barbie dolls. I had made her a pile of outfits, some crocheted, some knit but a lot sewn out of leftovers from outfits that I had sewn for myself - so some really nice fabrics.
> She kept them - of all places - in a large hefty garbage bag. So everyone knows what's coming... It disappeared & the logical conclusion was that it went into the garbage. She was heartbroken.


The poor little darling, I can imagine how she felt. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I am in total agreement with this. Ros our prayers are with you.


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> This is my prayer also, Ros


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some of you have been finishing projects - just in case you need something to keep you busy! ;-)
> 
> We have looked at the free designs offerd by Rose Williams before.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Rose%20Williams&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free
> ...


Thanks Jane for the patterns, I already had the last one, it is very pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my recent progress...
> Montego - finished - Yeah!!! Started June 9, 2014 & completed June 7, 2015. God knows when - or how - it will get blocked.
> 
> Spring Fling - Clue 8 - now just the last clue to do - hopefully this evening after my swim executive meeting - if I am not too agitated. Much shallower than Sue's. It will fit differently, for sure.


Both are beautiful Jane as always. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I don't know how that happens. 💞


because he is Superman!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> grrrrr :hunf: You no doubt had to go back ages to find it, too!


Yes, it did. That is why I didn't find is quickly. I made assumptions :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am pleased Rachel is better. Good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it did. That is why I didn't find is quickly. I made assumptions :roll:


Oh to hand the job to someone new! But I guess there's not many who would do it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> because he is Superman!!


Yes he is Norma, that explains it!!!!😉😉💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bronwens shrug is looking lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bronwens shrug is looking lovely.


Thank you Norma! Not too much further to go!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I dug out the Pumpkin Soup Recipe:
> 1 6lb (approx.) pumpkin
> 3 -4 oz Gruyere Cheese
> grated nutmeg
> ...


Thank you Julie, it sounds delicious. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, glad to hear Rachel is improving. Love the new "snuck in" pictures of Jackson.

Julie, the shrug is such a pretty color and texture! That yarn has a nice shine to it also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, it sounds delicious. 💞


To my taste, it is quite superb!
I must get to bed, as it is after 11 -30 pm!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I felt really bad for her. I suggested to her mother that I could make a quick batch of replacement clothes for her - they sew up so quickly - but her mother said there was no point since she didn't even have a doll any more.
> I think that they were in the bag because it was easy to take them back & forth when she spent time with her father.


Jane if I was the girl's mother I would have bought her a new doll or two and some outfits to start again and taken you up on your very kind offer. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, glad to hear that Rachel is doing better. Hopefully she will be fully recovered soon.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, Rachel has been to the doctor's again today and her breathing is a little better than it was. The doc says she should start feeling better in the next few days, but the coughing will hang around for a while. Rachel's hubby flies home tonight so that will be a big help for her.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Hugs and prayers for both of you.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> I love your new FOs, Jane. I cannot get over how many pieces you, Sue and Ros turn out. Each piece of lovelier than the last one. You all have such perfect stitches, I am in awe


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much, Jan
> ...also on behalf of Ros & Sue ;-)
> However, everyone here in our group has been sharing beautiful handiwork.


Thank you Jan & Jane, I agree everyone here in our group has been sharing beautiful handiwork. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh to hand the job to someone new! But I guess there's not many who would do it!


I will be lucky to move it on. I have been asked to do it for another 2 years. I have already done it for nearly 4!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Isn't it nice being with such a crowd, sharing projects and different interests?
> 
> Sue


It sure is Sue, I love it!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Bronwen's shrug:
> 
> 61 cm's completed


Looking lovely Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She had another health setback a little while ago - she has kidney problems & her MS has flared up - stage 3 now. Her children are looking for a ground floor apartment for her but she is stubbornly trying to stay mobile.


I'm sorry to hear that Jane, sending lots of love to her. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am pleased Rachel is better. Good news!


Thank you Norma, her breathing should get easier everyday. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Why don't you just drop by & pick it up?


Soooooo tempting!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, glad to hear Rachel is improving. Love the new "snuck in" pictures of Jackson.
> 
> Julie, the shrug is such a pretty color and texture! That yarn has a nice shine to it also.


Thank you Caryn for Rachel and Jackson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To my taste, it is quite superb!
> I must get to bed, as it is after 11 -30 pm!


Sweet dreams Julie. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone. 

To those who posted me out of concern, thank you so much. It brought tears to my eyes to feel your caring comradery. It means a lot to me. Let me share with you some of what has been happening with me.

I am still alive, just in a very down state and feeling so negative that I needed to back away. Everyone is moving forward and I have been feeling very stuck. I tore out my sweater and rebuilt it for the 3rd time. I dont have to tell what that felt like. Now that the sweater is at least up the point where it was at last frogging, I am feeling a little positive about knitting again. That was feeling like another loss to me and had me wondering what I was doing with all this knitting time and so little production or satisfaction. That loss is a piece of one's soul and almost impossible to talk about. Having forged forward some, I found the energy to open up LP again.

I have had 4 deaths in 18 months in my life. This week an ex-friend, the once closest person to me in my community, called to say his son committed suicide and he and his wife wanted me to know. It is so hard to stay on top of the grief and loss when there is no break. My daughter and son continue to do their best to hurt me and it feels like the death of a 1000 knives. I do stay away from them, but every contact is the same. But the grief and loss is more than can be handled on some days. It really takes an existential toll on your life.

I did have a breakthrough on a health issue that was also affecting me. My left knee has been going downhill for several months becoming seriously debilitating, and all my healing efforts seemed for nought. It finally occurred to me that I was taught by the laser distributor, a dentist, how our mouths are often the source of our health problems. Realized that the metallic taste in my mouth from bridge work was leaching out and poisoning me. Began a very simple detox with calcium bentionite clay which can chelate metals and within 2 days the knee pain had subsided about 80%. I can assure you that no allopathic medical person would take that idea seriously and would only insist on surgery, never looking for the root cause of the problem.

FYI, I have been looking for a holistic dentist which are few and far between. There is one in Chris's neck of the woods actually and another in Conn. There is also a man in Conn who does testing for all body systems and can be specific for various toxicities. He can also test to see what dental chemicals will be safest to use in your body. The testing is a form of bio-feed back and is simple, painless and he was actually quite inexpensive. I had this done about 12-15 yrs ago locally so know the process but the woman I had seen then needed 4-6 sessions at $150/session. No funds for her this time round. This man, who is Native American and grew up in that medical tradition and is also an MD, only charges $150 and does it all in one session. I like his website information and had a good feel about him from his videos. Will see him next month. In the meantime will continue with the clay and if I get my act together will collect the cilantro and do something with it. Cilantro is also a good detox food which some of you might like to know.

I see there are almost 40 pages to catch up on and will do my best to begin picking through them. I hope everyone's Spring is going well up north and the winter not too severe down south.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, glad to hear that Rachel is doing better. Hopefully she will be fully recovered soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank Sue, I hope so. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had saved this link last week and some sock knitters might like to see it:

http://www.purlbee.com/2008/09/10/whits-knits-mens-socks-for-giving-away/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> To those who posted me out of concern, thank you so much. It brought tears to my eyes to feel your caring comradery. It means a lot to me. Let me share with you some of what has been happening with me.
> 
> ...


Tanya, I'm so sorry for all of your losses and health problems. I'm very happy that you have come back to us. We have all been worried and I hope that we can provide a little sunshine back in your life. I know that we can't fix what's going on in your life but I'm sending lots of love to you and hope that it is a small comfort for you. We are all here for you. Love Ros💞💐💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, glad to see you checking in. Everybody here was getting concerned.

I am sorry there has been so much negative going on in your life. I know it can get quite overwhelming at times. Sometimes sharing with others can be very therapeutic and other times when when we need space to try and work through things.

It is good that you have found a way to alleviate your knee problem. Good luck when you do get to visit that Native American MD. It is good that he is using two different medical approaches.

Take care and remember that we are all concerned about you. We have been missing you the past few days.

Sue



tamarque said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> To those who posted me out of concern, thank you so much. It brought tears to my eyes to feel your caring comradery. It means a lot to me. Let me share with you some of what has been happening with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... I had all my time planned out with what needed doing and things keep interfering...


I am very familiar with that routine.
So I say: what gets done, gets done. Just make sure that you pack your knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I don't know how that happens. 💞


Oh, my - little heart tugs happening.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - little heart tugs happening.


Thank you Jane, he's a beautiful little boy and I'm off to spend next week with him and his family. Does Jackson remind you of when Michael was that age? 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

It appears that I have missed some posts - although I had thought that I found a system to avoid that. Now I see in Ros's post a copy of a recipe from Toni & someone besides Karen seems to have had needle problems... Just goes to show you that no matter how fool-proof your system is, there is always a fool who can overcome it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...her breathing is a little better than it was. The doc says she should start feeling better in the next few days...


I am so glad to hear that, Ros.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Bronwen's shrug:
> 61 cm's completed


Really coming along, Julie.
That colour is growing on me the more that I see it. Would you call it fawn? I think that we discussed the colour though - did you say that it was a pink?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It appears that I have missed some posts - although I had thought that I found a system to avoid that. Now I see in Ros's post a copy of a recipe from Toni & someone besides Karen seems to have had needle problems... Just goes to show you that no matter how fool-proof your system is, there is always a fool who can overcome it.


I think that was my fault Jane, that was probably my basic recipe for Pumpkin soup and I spelt it pumkin soup. If not I'm confused. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...her hubby should be back home now, so hopefully she can relax and concentrate on getting well again.💞


She will definitely feel better having him there. He must have felt awful to have been gone when she fell ill.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane for the patterns, I already had the last one, it is very pretty. 💞


It looked familiar to me so maybe I shared it before - but I couldn't find it in my files.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Both are beautiful Jane as always. 💞


Thank you very much, Ros


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I don't know how that happens. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...After all the talk of puzzling, I did my puzzle last night instead of knitting...


I am trying to ration myself - I am going to have another coffee & work on it while I sip & then take care of some swim stuff. I have to avoid touching it in the night time because I have been known to be up all night once I get started. Daylight is better anyway. That's my plan - hopefully I can keep it down to one coffee's worth.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda, Rachel has been to the doctor's again today and her breathing is a little better than it was. The doc says she should start feeling better in the next few days, but the coughing will hang around for a while. Rachel's hubby flies home tonight so that will be a big help for her.💞


That's good news, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Bronwen's shrug:
> 
> 61 cm's completed


Looking good, Julie!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just in case I missed anyone, I would like to thank all of you for your positive thoughts, hugs and prayers for Rachel. I really appreciate it. She is breathing a bit easier than before and the doctor seems to think it will get better in a few days even though the coughing will hang around for awhile yet. Her hubby has arrived home and is looking after her and the girls. I didn't actually speak to her this afternoon because I didn't want her talking and gasping for air at the same time. I will be in contact constantly and will let you all know how she is doing. Once again thank you to everyone, you are all so amazing!!!!! &#128158;&#128144;&#128158;&#128144;&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> because he is Superman!!


Seeing him in his Superman pjs reminds me of a friend of Michael. When they were very young, Michael had a spiderman shirt (with matching underwear) that this boy loved. So we gave him a set for his birthday. His mother had to wash them every day when he took them off because that was all that he would wear.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She will definitely feel better having him there. He must have felt awful to have been gone when she fell ill.


Yes she will Jane and I'm also glad he is there, at least if her breathing gets worse he can take her straight to hospital. He would have felt dreadful, not being in a position to help.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane if I was the girl's mother I would have bought her a new doll or two and some outfits to start again and taken you up on your very kind offer. 💞


I think that it was major a disappointment that turned into an aversion. Not sure - something odd about it but I can't remember now - either the little girl didn't want any more or her mother wouldn't buy more - that would have been harsh though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good news, Ros!


It sure is Pam. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, thanks for keeping us updated on Rachael. So glad to hear she is doing better. And for Jackson pics.

So sorry Tanya, for the load you are carrying right now. Sometimes it must seem overwhelming. Take care of yourself. Be good to yourself. Visit friends, treat yourself to a favorite food. Hugs and prayers for you. That sweater is going to be gorgeous when you get it done. Glad you are back on track again.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343757-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

